# A long term weight loss thread



## gigglebox

Hi all! I've just had baby #3 and will soon be ready to tackle weight loss again. I've managed to lose the baby weight and then some after each pregnancy, so I'm hoping to do it again this time!

Anyone want to join me? If so what are your goals?

I love disc golf so I am hoping to get my stamina back to play a strong game. I also need to regain strength in my arms as I've been on lifting restrictions since 34 weeks pregnant (started going into labor and was put on modified bed rest) and finally get those lifted in 2 weeks (6 weeks pp after c section).

I was 206 when I weighed in on delivery day.

I am currently 176 which seems to be about where I am sitting in my current sedentary state/state of recovery.

My short term goal is 155. Next goal is 145. Long term goal is 135 although I've never been able to reach it so not sure if it's obtainable...?

I'm starting this thread now but not officially taking steps toward my goal until I have been ok'ed by my dr to do so -- hopefully within the next two weeks!

Ongoing edit to stats:
2/27
Weight: 176.6
Tum @ naval: 41.5"
Arm: 13"

3/2 175.6

4/15 literally did nothing except eat more chocolate and gained an embarassing nearly 10lbs :dohh: weight loss challenge with MIL begins.
Weight: 185.2

5/1 177.6

5/6 175.2 -- officially lowest since giving birth!

5/10 174.6
Belly 40.5"

5/31 170
Belly 40


----------



## Flueky88

I want to join, but won't participate for awhile. I started pre pregnancy at 174. I want to get down to 160, then 150 eventually. I was 140 when I met my husband, but not sure I can get back to that. I think I'll start of easy with exercise then try DHs ddp yoga workout.


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Hi ladies. I am currently almost 5 weeks pg, but I'd like to share my stats anyway.

Highest pre-pregnancy weight: 227lbs
Highest pregnancy weight: 260lbs (60lbs gained)
Highest post-pregnancy weight: 256lbs
Current weight: 226lbs
Goal weight: 175lbs

For the past few months, I've been watching my portions and trying to cut back on sweets. I also noticed I started dropping weight once I was back doing my moderately physical job after mat leave. And I've lost 10lbs since the start of 2019. I had just started trying to do a 16/8 intermittent fasting routine when I found out I was pg. I know you're "not supposed" to lose weight while pg, but I'm technically obese based on my BMI and I am gonna make damn sure I don't gain another 60lbs with this pregnancy. My goals for 2019 are...

- Safely lose a little more weight in my 1st tri and then try to maintain/not gain as much as my pregnancy progresses. Gonna aim for no more than 40lbs gained.
- Once I feel up to it, be more physically active once baby is born (more walking)
- Use the hand weights I have at home (10, 15, and 25lbs)
- Continue to watch my portions and limit sweets and sodium intake

If anyone has any tips for slight weight loss while pg, they would be much appreciated. :)


----------



## gigglebox

I look forward to doing this journey with y'all!!!

Fluek not long now! You may want to ask about postpartum weight loss with your ob at next appointment.

For both of you definitely encourage more water all around. I need to do this too! I am the worst at keeping up with it.

Pretty I had good success with intermittent fasting. The only problem for me was not being able to eat dinner with the family as I was done eating about 5pm. My grazing period was about 10 to 5.

I also was practicing what I call "Jiminey Cricket dieting" -- you know, let your conscience be your guide! If you feel guilty eating it, or you know it's a bad choice, don't eat it! I think to a degree people inherently know what to eat...or not to eat.


----------



## Flueky88

Pretty I advise just to try and eat healthy foods and drink water to minimize gain. Sadly healthy hasn't been what I've wanted so it's been a struggle this time. I found that my amount gain was same at 34 weeks even though I lost 8 lbs in 1st tri with V. I hope you are able to keep weight gain minimum. Also, maybe mw could refer you to nutritionist to keep weight gain small. I think they recommend 10 to 15 if you're considered obese by bmi.

Gigs yes cutting out juices and sodas make a huge difference. I might splurge on a soda or tea once a month when not pregnant. I've sadly drank more this time. I need to drink water when I "feel hungry" to determine if I really am. I'm an emotional eater and tend to make bad choices if stressed, mad, or sad.


----------



## DobbyForever

Joining!

Krav Spartan weight: 115 lbs
Pre pregnancy: 135 lbs
Pregnancy weight: 155ish lbs. I don’t think I ever hit 160 but I don’t recall
Goal weight: 115 lbs

Pre pregnancy waist: 26 in
Post pregnancy: 36 in
Goal waist: 26-28 in

For me, it’s not even the numbers so much as the fat content. At least at 135 I was just a little thicker, but now I’m sporting a lot of fatty tissue esp in my stomach.

I can’t exercise. I drop A off at 7am at daycare and pick him up at 4pm, in between I am at work. When I get home, it’s making dinner for him and tending to the dogs. Then I have to try and feed myself. Playing, reading, bathing. He goes down at 7, and I go down between 8-10. Unfortunately, between his attachment issues and ASD I can’t exercise in home or out of home. I often miss breakfast and dinner because it’s hard to make food/eat with him. I’m so run down that my coworker makes me lunch a couple times a week because lunch is usually a frozen meal.

So step one is I got these Gainful protein shakes to help with skipping breakfast/not feeling starved all day. It’s literally just two types of protein and a little cocoa powder. But on day 3 and I really am losing the need to binge eat.

I’m trying to find crockpot recipes I like so I can make lunch/dinner that way. But then I run into finance issues. One upside to never eating was low grocery bill lol

As for exercise have to figure out something at home in the hour after A goes to sleep. But it’s hard to bring myself to do it because that hour or two of just relaxing with my glass or two of wine has literally kept me sane. And I’ve had some really dark thoughts lately/can feel that I’m one trigger away from a depression episode.


----------



## gigglebox

I assume you mean Pretty, not Jez :haha: ugh yeah trying to stay healthy when pregnant can be impossible when your diet is kind of determined for you! I honestly don't remember what i craved this time. I am sure i ate my fair share of fast food though...


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome Dobs! Have you looked up mommy & me work puts on youtube? You may be able to combine exercise with play time. I tried them with Lev and it was ok before he got too big...

That's a good point about weight vs fat. I experienced this myself when i was feeling my best at 145 & fit. I lost a little more (140) then stopped working out. Eventually i got back to 145 and was just so much flabbier and felt worse, despite being the same weight. 

Think I may take at least a stomach measurement myself...and perhaps arms :D


----------



## Flueky88

Dobby good point. You can be the same weight but depends on fat vs muscle mass. I worked out about 60 minutes 5x a week before I met DH. That and WW diet got me down from 176 to 140. I was wearing a size 7/8. I've always had wide hips so size 0 has never been a thing for me.

Gigs yes omg how the heck did I get Jez. Yes that part sucks when you have no control over what you want and what makes you sick.


----------



## pacificlove

Ladies ill join in:
I just had ds2 2 days ago so once I have the clear and my tears are healed I'd love to get some muscle tone back. Weight Wise I may have 10 lbs to loose (bathroom scale needs new battery, so no official weight). 
I really do miss the muscle tone and having the strength to pull my own body weight up. 

I breastfed ds1 exclusively and that alone was the best "diet" for me to loose the 20 lbs I wished I did not have even before my kids. Didn't really put it back on after, but hard to tell without a working bathroom scale... 

My milk just came in today, so my appetite is ravenous! Unless I actually start doing something now, I fear that when ds2 gets weaned ill put on a ton of weight. I am lazy..


----------



## gigglebox

Never a bad time to start a routine! I have had the opposite effectvwith ebf'ing -- lack of appetite. Probably I'd lose more weight if I made better food choices when I did eat...also my mom's been staying with us and making dinner and she is not known for making low caloric meals...

I got my appointment for next Monday so hopefully I'll get the thumbs up for starting some exercise! I can't wait to go walking and maybe running again!


----------



## DobbyForever

Pretty, how is that fasting going? My friend is doing that and she loves it! Says she does it at night since you’re asleep anyway. So she eats dinner at like 6am then has breakfast at work at 8am (so a 14 hour fast). She swears by it. I want to do it but it is so hard to give up my nightly wine and snack hahaha. I hate to throw out stuff, but I am good at not buying more.

I just ate super clean when I was pregnant. But tbh with A being as small as he was, I wouldn’t do that again. I would just eat normally and cave to cravings. I know his SGA was likely from being abused the whole pregnancy as there are links between IPV and SGA, but I also can’t help but feel like maybe my diet had something to do with it.

Gigs, I love it! Never heard of that! I’m really good at ignoring my guilt though lol. I have trained myself not to feel guilty about things hahaha. I’ll have to look into mommy and me stuff. He’s likely dancing more so I want to see if I can get him into some dancer workouts with me. He is so finicky though and his ASD makes it hard to put stuff on the tv that isn’t the same Baby Einstein video or chunk of Moana lol or the three episodes of Muppet Babies. I’m too scared to measure my arms. But I had to do my waist because it used to be my favorite part of my body :(

Fluek ditto I eat out of sadness and boredom, which is the majority of my day hahaha.

PL woot milk! I’ve heard it both ways with the appetite. Hoping it works in your favor long run.

AFM on Day Four of my protein powder and I love it. I haven’t needed a coffee. I feel just better. It’s weird. And it’s definitely helping with my appetite. Has a bit of a weird taste at first, but easy enough to get through. Now I just want to eat junk out of habit lol. So hopefully I get a handle on that. And water! I keep leaving my water bottles everywhere so I never drink my water lol. Also my mom's scale is different from mine by 5 lbs so now I don't know what to believe hahaha


----------



## gigglebox

Ha Dobs ds1 was/is the same way with loving repetitive tv stuff...it gets annoying but at least the interests change over time. Like now he love tornado hunters but he watches the same episodes over and over :roll:

If you love your night treat you could move your fasting hours later in the day...


----------



## MollyMoon

Hey jumping on this band wagon! 

I am 5'2
Pre-preg 125 lbs (5-10lbs over my comfortable weight)

Didn't think to weigh myself after Jesse Lynn was born but now at almost 8 wks pp I am 138lbs.

Would like to get back to 120 for sure. Weight loss plan is cutting out sugary foods except the odd treat once in a while and cutting carbs when possible. I am totally smitten with my coconut oil! It's what has always helped my weight loss. Once this harsh Canadian winter is over me and baby will be going for walks. I will be getting on my elliptical any chance I get.
Not sure if I missed anything


----------



## gigglebox

Hi Molly!

How do you use coconut oil?


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Hi Molly!
> 
> How do you use coconut oil?

Well for me I just take a few tbsp a day.... I chase it down with coffee because I don't care for the taste much. But you can incorporate it into your food if you wish! Remember if you are going to try it start with maybe a teaspoon because it can have laxative effect until your body gets used to it.
This is good info:
Coconut Oil Weight Loss: 3 Strategies to Start Now | The Nourished Life


----------



## gigglebox

Hmmmm interesting...although the study referenced is not very compelling. Something like 2.3cm lost on the waist of men only over 4 weeks. Still, sounds like there are other benefits...I am going to have to investigate this more!


----------



## MollyMoon

Tbh I never paid attention to the study part lol:oops:


----------



## gigglebox

Hahahahah oh well!

Getting my hair done right now; I enjoy the process of being pampered but forces you to stare at yourself in a mirror for entirely too long. I feel like my features are way too round! Also had to venture out in maternity jeans :roll: i was determined to wear normal people pants and not be out in sweat pants. 

Can't wait to work out again!


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> Hahahahah oh well!
> 
> Getting my hair done right now; I enjoy the process of being pampered but forces you to stare at yourself in a mirror for entirely too long. I feel like my features are way too round! Also had to venture out in maternity jeans :roll: i was determined to wear normal people pants and not be out in sweat pants.
> 
> Can't wait to work out again!

Me too! I feel like the elliptical is calling my name.. Just waiting for her to get on a sort of sleep schedule


----------



## countryblonde

Hey! I would like to join too! 3rd baby fat seems to be holding on a lot harder. I'm 5'6" and 124lbs pre baby #3. Ideally I think I'd like to be in the 130 range but muscle. I told hubby after we were completely done have kids that I would get in shape and tone again. 

I haven't weighed myself since having my daughter but I know I'm way over where I want to be. I do know that my body does tend to hold on to an extra 10lbs or so while i am breastfeeding.

I was 165 at the end of my pregnancy. And I LOVED sweets this time around which I'm sure attributes to the belly fat. Also my biggest bummer post partum is my butt always goes away and I like my butt . 

I've started walking but i am having a hugely hard time cutting out the sugar again. I'm starting by weaning my sugar out of my coffee.. I figure baby steps are good. And once our awful Canadian winter is over I will be outside alot more. And as much as I'd love to go to a gym it's almost impossible with 3 kids.

I took this picture yesterday.. progress pics seem to help because pictures show more than it feels like sometimes.


----------



## countryblonde

Oh and giggle.. maternity pants are the only thing that fits...even my fat pants barely go over my thighs..lol


----------



## PrettyInInk42

Gigs - My first break at work is 10:30am, so that means I could go til 6:30pm. The only issue is SO sometimes doesn't get home til then. So, I guess my best best would be to eat without him and then cook dinner when he gets home, but just pack some up for myself and have it for lunch the next day. 

Flueky - One of the MWs I'll be dealing with is apparently into fitness and nutrition, so maybe she'll have some pointers. Though, her advice will probably just be the "Jiminey Cricket diet" Gigs suggested. I'm also kind of a picky eater. lol

Dobby - I had some small, but ok success with IF, but I've obviously had to stop that for now. I just bought a book with a lot of fasting info that I've barely cracked. So, I'll just read it over the coming weeks/months and then hopefully be all ready to go once I'm done BFing.


----------



## gigglebox

Hi country! I need to take a before pic too...and still need to measure my belly. Ugh the sugar struggle is real, isn't it?! I'm also a sucker for easter candy, specifically mini cadbury eggs. Also ice cream :blush: I'm allowing it for now until my clearance to exercise, then it's all going as I'm definitely a cold turkey kind of chick. Hopefully this all goes down monday.

I'll tell y'all now my biggest struggle will be getting enough sleep. Crappy, chopped up sleep always kills my weight loss efforts and that's about all I get right now...


----------



## pacificlove

Country blonde: love that you are 46 weeks pregnant according to your signature :haha: amusing ;)

I have yet to come out of my sweat pants, my maternity pants were quite comfortable too, however I looked at my belly in the mirror this morning: I may not have to go back to them..

We'll, I better post now: it's taken me 24 hours to write this little bit


----------



## MollyMoon

countryblonde said:


> Hey! I would like to join too! 3rd baby fat seems to be holding on a lot harder. I'm 5'6" and 124lbs pre baby #3. Ideally I think I'd like to be in the 130 range but muscle. I told hubby after we were completely done have kids that I would get in shape and tone again.
> 
> I haven't weighed myself since having my daughter but I know I'm way over where I want to be. I do know that my body does tend to hold on to an extra 10lbs or so while i am breastfeeding.
> 
> I was 165 at the end of my pregnancy. And I LOVED sweets this time around which I'm sure attributes to the belly fat. Also my biggest bummer post partum is my butt always goes away and I like my butt .
> 
> I've started walking but i am having a hugely hard time cutting out the sugar again. I'm starting by weaning my sugar out of my coffee.. I figure baby steps are good. And once our awful Canadian winter is over I will be outside alot more. And as much as I'd love to go to a gym it's almost impossible with 3 kids.
> 
> I took this picture yesterday.. progress pics seem to help because pictures show more than it feels like sometimes.
> View attachment 1055955

Country I forgot if I asked you what province you are from?

I'm in my biggest pair of maternity jeans and living in leggings lol. My Pre-preg jeans seem so far away


----------



## pacificlove

Wait does that make 3 Canadians? From bc here!

Gigs, dang those cadbury mini chocolate Easter eggs... Although DH and I usually don't buy them until they are on clearance after Easter :haha: oh and McDonalds should have the mcflurry out soon. Bad timing... Chocolate will be my killer...


----------



## gigglebox

Wait...mcdonalds got RID of the mcflurry?! When??? I've been craving one really badly recently, despite ice cream in my fridge. Something about crunching through some m&m's whilst enjoying creamy ice cream....*drool*

I might have to get mcdonalds on monday after my appointment as my last hoorah.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, the Cadbury Easter egg mcflurry... They only do that one until Easter. ;)


----------



## PrettyInInk42

I'm the same with the Easter chocolate; only buying it on clearance. But I guess I'll be buy a bit for my son from now on. lol

And I'm from just outside Toronto.


----------



## gigglebox

WAIT WHAT IT'S A CADBURRY MCFLURRY?!!!!!! Ok mind officially blown.

I almost hooked up with a guy in Toronto. I got cock blocked by a drunk friend. It was loads of fun though, my time there...I also enjoyed Montreal but Quebec city has my heart. Also the best calzone I've ever had ever.


----------



## countryblonde

Cadbury cream egg mcflurry.. amazing and terrible.. I am a sucker for the cadbury cream eggs and always eat way to many of them!

I'm north of Toronto. Lots of canadians here!

And ticker wise I never remember to change/remove them.. 46weeks pregnant would be hell on earth..hahaha

Giggle where are you from??


----------



## countryblonde

And molly are you in Canada as well??


----------



## MollyMoon

countryblonde said:


> And molly are you in Canada as well??

Yep! Born in AB, raised in bc and been in Saskatchewan for 17 years now. Making my way across the country lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs:
Creme Egg McFlurry: Is it out yet and can I get it in the US?

Well, so this is bad... A diet thread and we are talking chocolate treats :haha: 

Montreal and Quebec City are nice, DH has an aunt there whom we visited 8 years ago now. We then drove around the east coast, pei, new Brunswick, Nova Scotia and of course an Ottawa stop. We really enjoyed "the other coast". ;)


----------



## MollyMoon

pacificlove said:


> Gigs:
> Creme Egg McFlurry: Is it out yet and can I get it in the US?
> 
> Well, so this is bad... A diet thread and we are talking chocolate treats :haha:

Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Lol!!! Well heck if we can't drool over treats on a thread of recently pregnant ladies, where can we?! Anyway I am less excited knowing it's the cream eggs and not mini eggs. But I still want an m&m mcflurry... today is my last day of indulgence! I hope anyway...appointment this afternoon...hope i get cleared! I'm still not officially 6 weeks until Saturday.


----------



## pacificlove

Lol, true that! I do hope and wish you all the joy for that mcflurry! :haha: I was at the gas station today which is right next to the Mcdonalds In our town. Except, you can't get from the gas station to the mcDs because of barriers. The only way out of the gas station and to the restaurant is a huge long detour around the mall.. at that point I gave up. Nor do I like taking the truck through their drive-in, it's almost too tight because of those mentioned barriers and I like my truck :haha:

Don't over do it! I am amazed with how much stuff you are already up to after your csection! You are power mom :) i definitely did a lot less after mine....


----------



## gigglebox

Eh I've been pretty lazy actually. Also I had a kink in my plans (involving taking a certain stray dog to the spca shelter) so I was unable to get my mcflurry :( I still may go get it later, we'll see.

My appointment went well though and I am cleared to "ease back into things"! First thing's first, I think I'm going to incorporate a simple arm exercise into my bedtime routine. I am going to try and record an official starting weight and measurements tomorrow.


----------



## kiki1234

Hello all! :hi:

I'd like to join. I am currently 18 wks pregnant with #2. So not quite to post partum but know that watching my weight now will make it easier to come off later!

Pre-pregnancy wt: 195 lbs
Current wt @ 18 wks: 191. (Lost 7 lbs in the 1st trimester so typically I spend the 2nd trimester gaining it back. Lol)
Goal wt postpartum: 180-185lbs. (I would love to be lower but feel this is more realistic for me right now!)

I gained 16 lbs with baby #1 and she came out almost 9 lbs, so I dropped to 180 very quickly after her because like you Gigs - when I'm postpartum/breastfeeding I seem to lose all appetite. I was at 180 10 days after birth, and was at 211 day of birth.

This time I am a little more concerned as I will not be even attempting to breastfeed (it did not work well for baby #1 and I, and caused me awful postpartum anxiety), so I want to start on a starting to eat better plan now. :) I'm not super tiny so significant wt gain is not truly necessary. My hope is to remain at about a 20 lb gain it less! We shall see!!

Good luck ladies! I look forward to reading all of your tips and tricks!:D


----------



## gigglebox

Kiki just curious but how tall are you? I'm sorry to read about your breastfeeding experience. Can I ask what happened? I had a terrible time with ds1 (who refused to latch after he was given a bottle wayyyyyyy to early after my nurse in the hospital insisted, and I didn't know any better). Ds2 was better, at least he latched, but it was a bad latch, was really painful, and he was losing weight so ended up on formula.

Third time has been much better! He has a great latch. Only problem is i have low supply so still have to supplement with formula but he nurses exclusively at night and occasionally during the day. 

All this to say your experience may be different this time and hey, the included weight loss doesn't hurt!


----------



## kiki1234

Gigs: I am 5'8, my husband is 6'6 so baby came out almost 9 lbs and 21 inch. Big girl! My belly measured right on track the whole pregnancy - I just didn't gain the wt. I wasn't dieting either - my thoughts are I didn't watch what I ate before I was pregnant so there was no big increase in intake during because I already ate probably more than I needed. Lol. I'm also a bigger snacker non pregnant. I end up with fairly bad food aversions until about 14-15 wks so that causes the wt loss. No mormmor sickness. Just plain old food aversions!

Yes - the first time breastfeeding went terribly. If I'm being honest the only reason I even tried it was because I felt so much "pressure" from the outside world to do it because "breast is best"!... Or so I was told! Baby had a good latch but my milk did not come in and when baby was 7 days old it still hadn't come in. Baby was losing a ton of wt (just under 7 lbs when she started at almost 9). So we made the decision to go to formula and it was glorious. :) I haven't regretted it once. Baby started sleeping better immediately and my anxiety went from 100 to like 2. Lol

I have found - thru 1 pregnancy and 2 miscarriages that my main issue postpartum is anxiety. The hormone drop causes it to go crazy! And I think that added with the stress of new Parenthood and the fact that I had no desire to do it was a recipe for disaster. Lol

So that all being said - I still have no desire to do it. Just isn't something I want to do and most definitely isn't best for baby or me in this case. Plus baby #1 was formula fed, and has been healthy as a horse and sleeping great since 6 wks. Not sure if it is formula induced but I choose to believe it was for us. Haha!

But I am a supporter of whoever wants to breastfeed - just isn't for me!

Wow that was a book on that saga. :lol: So congrats to whoever made it through this. Lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Well I can certainly understand all of that! Oy that baby weight loss is substantial! No wonder you're a bit traumatized from your experience.

So do you know the sex of the baby yet?


----------



## pacificlove

Kiki, sorry to hear about your breastfeeding struggles. I definitely support fed is best, a mother has to do what is best for her and her child. There is no shame in that. 

When I was expecting #1, I signed up with all the formula brands that sent out free samples not knowing if breast would be a success for us. When it turned out that I could exclusively bf, I gave all the formulas away to a mom who struggled with her supply. ;) I wish I had done that again this time, but we finished a move weeks before babyb#2 was born so never had the time for it... The companies give it away for free, I can sign up and help another mom even if it's just a few feeds. 

Weight wise, bfing with ds1 has helped me shed the extra weight I had on before the pregnancy and managed to keep it off between pregnancies. That means I can't afford to loose too many lbs this time. Maybe I can replace it with some muscle weight instead.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl are you still bf-ing ds1? That was very nice of you to share the formula. You've also reminded me i need to sign up for similac coupons!

I forgot who asked but I live in the states, specifically Virginia.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, no I stopped night time feeds at 9 months when we stopped co-sleeping and fully weaned around 1 year old. I went back to work and it just felt right and natural. Ds1 actually sort of self weaned... So I guess the feelings towards weaning were mutual :haha:

As for sharing the formula: I could not have let it expire or thrown it out. Someone is always in need for things like that ;)
Our area has a wonderful support system, for bfing and formula.


----------



## gigglebox

Updated my stats in first post.
Got my first bit of exercise today! Just lifted some 8lb weights but it's a start!


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry for the junk reply. Feel like junk lol.

Hi to all those I haven't chatted with before!

I chuckled at the treats conversation in a diet thread as well. Idk why but the Cadbury egg mcflurry just seems so Canadian lol. Is it a thing here? I feel like I have never heard of it either.

Nothing new to report. The protein powder has been great for my overall mood and energy levels. But it's been a week and I haven't lost any weight at all. Which seems odd because I am not binge eating anymore. Shrugs. I did pass a clot today so hoping maybe I have some water retention going on and it goes away.

Still no hope for exercise on the horizon


----------



## gigglebox

Nice ticker dobs! I noticed immediately;) 

Looking at the mcD's website it appears to be one of those "at select locations" things. They don't have them here as far as i can tell.

Did i tell y'all i tried to get a mcflurry? It's been years...turns out they won't do chocolate anymore, BUT they will pit m&m's in a chocolate shake so that's what I got. It was "meh" and not nearly as satisfying as I hoped. 

My mom has been helping us with adjusting to baby but she leaves today. For dieting this is good as she cooks a lot of carbs! she has been making dinners. She's also been keeping the freezer stocked with ice cream lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, thats the thing about McD. It looks good, tastes alright, but it never is fully satisfactory... Sorry you don't have the cadbury mcflurry in your area :( I feel sorry for you!

Bittersweet when mom's leave...

I had my stitch removed today and it feels a lot better already down under ;) she said healing looks good. Time to start getting more active again. DH and ds1 have been gone for 2 nights, so I thoroughly enjoyed my babymoon of doing abosolutely nothing but snuggle baby ;)


----------



## gigglebox

That sounds lovely! Glad the stitch is out and you feel better. Any specific plans for working out? I wanted to start walking tomorrow but of course we're expecting rain and ice :roll:


----------



## Cewsbaby

I will join so that maybe it will help me be accountable! 

Pre-baby (#1) 135lbs 
Post baby 180 (I gained wayyyy too much!) 

Pre-baby (#2) 160
Post baby 185 (did a lot better)

I was on the way to losing the weight when I got pregnant with #2 and have to start all over again. I sadly fell off my goal after being sick for month and gained all the weight back that I had just started to lose again.

Right now I am 185 (again) and my LTG is 135. 

STG weight is 165 by end of June. I started my diet 02/26 and so far so good but its literally been 3 days! lol! 

3 days of riding my bike and walking while my babies nap/rest and being way more mindful of portion amounts and what I am putting into my body. 

Cutting most junk food (soda, candy, etc) and only allowing myself small amounts when I really want some is my goal. I am not a big breakfast or lunch eater so this is really the most difficult part for me. My metabolism has slowed so much because I normally only eat one meal a day and then I tend to overeat because I am starving. I am making myself have a small mid morning snack ( Breakfast makes me nauseous and always has) usually a boiled egg and then a slimfast shake with frozen berries and spinach or something light for lunch and then for dinner whatever sounds good but being mindful of calories and portion sizes. 

To help me keep track of it all I am using the Noom app and it seems easy enough. Also, wearing my apple watch again to keep track of my steps and calories burned. 

What good snacks have you ladies found to help you stay full? Im trying to keep my calorie intake between 1200-1300.


----------



## gigglebox

Welcome Cew! 
I usually have nuts around and just have a handful here and there (usually walnuts). I also loooooove hard boiled eggs! If I'm really peckish but baby is not asleep I'll grab a protein bar.

My biggest trick though is cold coffee with cream (no sugar). It staves off my appetite because the fatty cream is filling but this depends on your feelings on that. I prefer not to cut fatty foods but rather eat in moderation.


----------



## kiki1234

Gigs: We find out in 10 days! Looking forward to knowing! :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Welcome Cew!
> I usually have nuts around and just have a handful here and there (usually walnuts). I also loooooove hard boiled eggs! If I'm really peckish but baby is not asleep I'll grab a protein bar.
> 
> My biggest trick though is cold coffee with cream (no sugar). It staves off my appetite because the fatty cream is filling but this depends on your feelings on that. I prefer not to cut fatty foods but rather eat in moderation.


I prefer to let myself have a little treat even before I started this diet. I keep mini candy bars that I will have every few days. I LOVE hardboiled eggs. I could eat a dozen a day. I did cheat a little tonight and let myself have a serving of flaming hot cheetos! Lol, I adore spicy food! To offset that I had a salad with dinner with basalmic vinegar as a dressing.

I do coffee with 2% milk and so far that works for me. I am drinking a ton of lemon water during the day too. I would probably have way more energy if DS1 didn't wake me up at 2am wanting to snuggle. This is a new thing with him and its happened a few times in the last 2 weeks.


----------



## countryblonde

I got my jeans done up!!! Lol... They are my biggest jeans that I bought after ds2 and they were still tight but I got them on! 

I'm a little jealous of those who loose their appetite while breastfeeding. I am ravenous. I eat huge meals. And snacks. I ate the same amount of lasagna as my hubby who is a big eater last night. Sure makes it hard to loose weight. 

On a plus note though I have successfully been loweriing the amount of sugar in my coffee and opted to eat fruit as an after dinner snack over chips the other day. Small victories


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, i had to think about your question for a day (re: exercise goals). A few years back DH and I got into Beachbody, we found a 20 minute long intense work out. After 2 months of that I found my body was building muscle and changing shape already although I did struggle each day with the exercises. I'd like to get back into that one. Long term goal is that I want to start horseback riding again. I haven't in years and it's been 15+ years since my last lesson. Alas, it won't happen until this one is weaned. So that's a year or so out. 

Country: pants on is pants on!! All of my non maternity pants got worn through, I have to buy new and I am scared! No idea on size...

Nuts is a good healthy snack.. I am thinking of making some kale chips this weekend as my healthy chips alternative.
I also find oatmeal to be very filling and keeps me full for quite some time..

Gotta go, ds1 is up from his nap


----------



## gigglebox

Pl ahhhhhhhhhh!!! Horseback riding!!! I haven't been in about 15-16 years but had started learning very small jumps last i was riding. My friend had her own horses and was teaching me. I've wanted to get back into it for years but no money for lessons and just to go riding once is boring. They always go at a slow walk. Maybe a goal if hubby's new business takes off but that's low on the list...

Heck yeah country! Must feel good to be out of maternity pants. I have been trying to find my "fat girl jeans" but not sure where they are! For now sweats and skirts are my friends. Yay for fruit over snacks!

Cews don't put cream in your coffee if milk does the job. You'll never be able to go back. :haha:

Afm, i saw 175.6 on the scale today! First time postpartum seeing below 176. I haven't changed my diet much at all, but have been moving around a little bit now that my mom is back home and i'm full time mom again. 

I'm also about to go running as soon as hubby finishes his lunch...it will lokely be more walking with occasional sprinting but hey it's better than being parked in a recliner! I swear this cushion has formed to the exact shape of my fat ass over that past 6 weeks :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, seriously, how much more do we have in common!? :haha: I feel like I have been off the horse for too long but am hoping to find someone to get me ready for horse ownership in a few years. By that time, financially we should not have a problem keeping one ( or two). Still hoping to get DH on a horse too, but he'd rather go golfing.

Awesome on the weight! And don't worry about the last 6 weeks, you've had a C-section!

Speaking of pants: I ordered a few to try on... (Small Town = limited shopping so we do more and more online shopping) curious to see which one will fit then we'll return the ones that don't fit and order more of the ones that do.


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh I hate online shopping for clothes. I mever have luck with it! Let me know if you find anything comfy and flattering. My experience is clothing that is both is hard to come by...

My hubs won't get on a horse either. Says they're too unpredictable. But man, talk about a leg workout! That's something else you don't get with the one time walk along things...they kind of just follow the leader, no real need to direct the horse.


----------



## pacificlove

Talk about a work out for legs and core: ride without a saddle! My instructor let me do it on a particular horse every once in a while.. on the canter, she felt as comfortable as a rocking chair without a saddle! 

Clothing: I have a few years experience now with online shopping for clothes. I have found that I need to be honest with myself and my size and that it depends on the brand too. But usually in the small to medium range fits.
After ds1 was born, DH was itching to see me in some "nice clothes" again. So he went online and ordered 2 dresses. He knows my style and what looks good on me, so that's why I let him get away with that stuff (I will full on admit that I know nothing of fashion, jeans and t-shirt suits me!) When the dresses arrived, the poor guy had ordered XL!! He thought that post pregnancy I may need a larger size even though he saw the pounds fly off me with nursing... I laughed so hard...I could have worn a sack and looked better.


----------



## MollyMoon

I'm in the polar vortex right now wish we could have spring soon!

Glad you were able to ride! Bareback will get you in shape in no time! Hope you don't get sore!
I'm so guilty I been cheating all week and easter chocolate is not making it any easier [-X

Yea at least if they have a good return policy it's not as bad! Oh Dh! They mean well !


----------



## gigglebox

I love riding bareback! Except the slune in the crotch i dealt with on my horse. He was a little older...you know how they get. 

Ah pl well at least you're not a typical woman who would be offended by that! Did he have good taste at least?

I'm up 2 lbs from yesterday :roll: this is why I don't record weight changes unless they stick for a couple days! Too much fluctuation. Not sure if it's me or my very old scale though...


----------



## pacificlove

It's been 15+ years since I did the bareback thing... DH and I honeymooned in st. Lucia a few years back and I wanted to do the carribbean bareback horseback riding experience on the beach into the water. I felt so sorry for the horses, some were lame, and all of them were so skinny. Here they would have been a case where the humane society gets involved. That was the only negative part of that trip! If we had known, we would not have done that excursion. Sore crotch from our 10 minutes of bareback too.

Gigs: did you weigh yourself at the same time of the day? Between fluid intake and food and the clothes on your back, you'll make a huge difference. I have always weighed myself in the morning, before getting dressed, after first bathroom stop for consistency. Definitely switch the battery on the scale.. ours will keep reporting the last accurate weight it took before it decides that the battery is dead. Took me a while to clue in when DH and I were around the same weight within 5-10 lbs and it kept showing me dhs weight...

Hubby has excellent taste! He knows what clothes make the right body parts stand out on me :haha: hence my surprise on the XL dresses!


----------



## gigglebox

Yes same, always in the morning after the bathroom however these days i'm in pj's. Still that would not account for the difference I don't think. Meh, i'm not worried unless i see no change over a week or so. I'll take your advice and investigate the battery situation though...


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hi and good luck with your weight loss journey :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

Did really well all week and then slacked off a bit over the weekend. Paid for it today! Still did my one hour ride but I struggled a lot today. I did notice though that my hips were so sore all weekend but that could have had something to do with the witch.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks Bev!

Cews I'm there with ya. I think because my activity level is up, my appetite is up too :/ probably ate way too much sugar today. I did finish in a high note with sautéed spinach and chicken.


----------



## Bevziibubble

That sounds yummy :)


----------



## DobbyForever

Sorry I’m so mia. Ladies in Gen Chat know my life is a chaotic mess rn lol

I am bummed because my protein powder has helped me control my appetite and my mood is better, but my weight hasn’t changed in 2.5 weeks. I’m watching my calories, still eating junk though because no time to cook. I do try to keep an eye on the fats and carbs but ultimately I’m microwaving all my meals rn. I did start walking the dogs on non rainy days . I just can’t believe I haven’t lost a single oz :(. And I wish I could blame the scale but both my moms and mine agree.


----------



## gigglebox

Bummer Dobs :( hopefully walking the doggies helps. 

I'm failing over here too. I underestimated the effects of dealing with a not quite 2yo and infant would have on my weight loss efforts. Food is getting me through the day right now (ie sugar and caffeine). The weather has been so cold and damp that walking outside with two young kids isn't a good idea yet. I hope when things warm up this will get easier! Exercise curbs my appetite too so it can all only help!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:hugs:


----------



## MollyMoon

DobbyForever said:


> Sorry I’m so mia. Ladies in Gen Chat know my life is a chaotic mess rn lol
> 
> I am bummed because my protein powder has helped me control my appetite and my mood is better, but my weight hasn’t changed in 2.5 weeks. I’m watching my calories, still eating junk though because no time to cook. I do try to keep an eye on the fats and carbs but ultimately I’m microwaving all my meals rn. I did start walking the dogs on non rainy days . I just can’t believe I haven’t lost a single oz :(. And I wish I could blame the scale but both my moms and mine agree.

Sorry to butt in here but i was once warned when I started protein powder that it can make you gain or not lose weight if you are taking too much. I'm not implying you are tho just wanted to throw that out there if it helps if not bygones. 

im totally off the wagon every time I try... Seems that my lo is teething early - she's 10 weeks old tomorrow. She's crying constantly and fussing, drooling, eating her hands (actually gave herself a hickey on her wrist) and I have to trick her at times to take the boob cause I know she's hungry but won't always eat and is hardly napping. So what little time I have during the day to eat I'm throwing a tv dinner in the microwave or shovelling tapioca into my mouth :dohh:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im sorry you ladies are having a harder time then you thought! I literally just walk around my house for 30-60 minutes to get my 7000 steps in! My 4 year old has started mimicking me too. It so funny! lol. I have done my bike ride every week day so far and only slacked off over the weekend. Its not easy but I am DETERMINED to lose this weight! So far I am down about 2lbs in about 10 days so I am thrilled with that! I did make some easy breakfast (really lunch) meals called overnight protein oats. Simple and chocolaty and fulfills my sugar/sweet cravings. 


¼ c (25g) old-fashioned oats (gluten-free if necessary)
½ c (120g) plain nonfat Greek yogurt
¼ c (60mL) nonfat milk
2 tbsp (10g) unsweetened cocoa powder
2-3 tsp (9-14g) Truvia (or other sweetener), to taste


Add all of the ingredients in the order that they’re listed to a mason jar or container with a tight-fitting lid. Stir to combine. Screw on the lid, and refrigerate the oats overnight or at least 8 hours.

Notes: The oats will keep for up to 4 days if stored in an airtight container in the refrigerator.

Seriously so good and so easy and its about 200-300 calories depending on what yogurt (I use Danon Fit and Light and Almond milk nonfat vanilla) and I make 2 serving for 2 days. 

Im still eating eggs like crazy and granny smith apples with a tbs of creamy peanut butter! Lots and lots of salads but if I have a craving I will indulge as smartly as I can. We are doing tacos tonight so I am doing a taco salad with lots of cabbage and less chips.


----------



## Bevziibubble

Well done on your steps! That's so funny your 4 year old is mimicking you! ❤️ 

You're doing great :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cews you just reminded me i bought peanut butter! I was going to use it to help with the chocolate cravings. 

I still have ice cream in my house and I don't think i'll manage to not eat them until they're all eaten :haha:

Molly sorry about your little one! I had early teethers too. My first was about 4-5 months when he started and the second was 3 months. They say if they teeth early they'll lose them early, too. That has definitely been true for ds1.


----------



## DobbyForever

Gigs yes! I feel like we are soul mothers lol. Mombie mode makes caffeine and sugary food hard to resist. Sometimes it’s the only way I can stay awake long enough to get through the day.

Mollymoon totally not butting it at all. I appreciate the input because I was wondering if the powder had something to do with it. I didn’t research what is in it. I did one of those quizzes and just accepted the results lol. It’s like 2/3 micellar casein protein and 1/3 whey protein. It has a measuring scoop. I just follow the directions (1 scoop in the am with 8 oz of fat free milk). But idk how much the scoop is or any real quantities. But I did say I wanted to lose weight which is why it’s so heavy in micellar, a slow digesting protein to curb my appetite. BUT to be fair idk how teething and being work because I pumped and A was a late fanger.

So sorry you’re having trouble making food for yourself! How is her weight gain? My son would drink my milk and not want more or less, but he was still hungry. The problem is that at that age, they judge fullness by volume in their belly. So his belly was full, but he wasn’t actually satiated. He was barely gaining and fussing a ton. Turned out that he was growing super fast and needed extra calories, so I had to fortify my milk with formula to give him the extra calories he needed.

Cews oooo my friend swears by overnight oats! She foes the fasting then wakes up to a bowl of it. Glad it and the in home exercise are working! And how cute that your 4 year old is mimicking

Weighted myself tonight and I gained .5 lb. So that’s just the kick in the vag when I'm already down that I needed this week r_r


----------



## pacificlove

Those overnight oats sound delicious! I could definitely do that! 

Careful with peanut butter, yes high in protein, but also high in fat. I have used it in the past to put weight ON (among other things to help the skinny boy - my dog...)

I am not doing well for food choices, sugar and carbs get me through the day. ... 11pm here. Time for another diaper and feed. Hopefully sleep until 4 pm


----------



## gigglebox

I'll be careful with the pb! In my experience full fat things actually help me lose as they are satisfying and keep me full longer. Heavy cream in my coffe is my fave though. Also a spoon of pb beats an entire klondike bar so...


----------



## DobbyForever

And the added sugars. But sounds like you’re not going to town on it.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I agree on the peanut butter but thats why such a low amount for me. One TBS with an apple seems pretty good for when I just crave it! lol. 

Those oats are sooo yummy! I did add less sugar this time and I can tell the difference. I might try and low calorie sugar substitute and see if its any better. It almost tastes like chocolate brownie batter but its healthier. The amount of sugar to me is the only drawback!

Do you ladies have any low calorie but filling meals that you love?


----------



## Bevziibubble

I found that following the paleo diet worked very well. :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

For you ladies that LOVE peanut butter (myself included) this is an amazing option. I bought it for my shakes but I am going try and make it for my apples instead of regular PB! 45 calories vs 150 calories per serving. I have the chocolate PB powder but I know they make regular because I have bought that one too.


----------



## MollyMoon

Bevziibubble said:


> I found that following the paleo diet worked very well. :)

That's what I've been wanting to do but I do keto. I want to go back to it cause I Hate counting calories! not sure if will affect bf tho?? 

Yep the guy who told me that he was a body builder lol he said to look at the amount of protein based on weight height amount of daily exercise etc but that being said maybe you're just gaining muscle? 

Strangely enough I haven't gained or lost last week here must be using up those extra calories


----------



## MollyMoon

Omg those oats sound dreamy


----------



## DobbyForever

Wait Molly are you Keto and bfing? I was told specifically by my doctor not to do Keto while bfing. Forget why but it was a hard no. Even my friends who are on it said that I shouldn’t be on it while bfing.

I don’t have the willpower to cut out carbs though so I lasted like half a day haha


----------



## gigglebox

Omg I love chocolate pb2! I forgot that stuff existed! It's a fantastic craving satisfier.


----------



## MollyMoon

DobbyForever said:


> Wait Molly are you Keto and bfing? I was told specifically by my doctor not to do Keto while bfing. Forget why but it was a hard no. Even my friends who are on it said that I shouldn’t be on it while bfing.
> 
> I don’t have the willpower to cut out carbs though so I lasted like half a day haha

Nope I'm not. I thought I heard that too that's why I didn't. Would like to cut alot of extra carbs though my body seems to lose weight quicker that way I starve when I count calories and when I starve I get hangry lol


----------



## DobbyForever

Lol the hanger is so real. I feel you. And ty for answering! I wasn’t sure if you were or not, and I feel like the research now is so mixed. Was curious to get a firsthand account if you were


----------



## MollyMoon

DobbyForever said:


> Lol the hanger is so real. I feel you. And ty for answering! I wasn’t sure if you were or not, and I feel like the research now is so mixed. Was curious to get a firsthand account if you were

I'm going to read up on it a little more anyways


----------



## pacificlove

Hanger is a real thing, especially while bfing...

Never heard of the bp2. Is it powder or ...? 

I am not going to go to deep into what I ate today... But basically DH let's me sleep in a bit in the mornings as I feed and change ds2 at night. But if he lets me sleep in too long it cuts into my breakfast time before DH has to leave for work. No breakfast for me this morning as the boys were quite demanding.. ugh. I have to figure this out. 
Didn't help that DH cut his day short, and came home at 2 pm with a huge bag of cadbury Easter eggs. He knows me well...

Ok, I am looking up ideas for overnight oats now. For some odd reason we have 2 bags of oats in the pantry at the moment, of course both open!


----------



## gigglebox

Cream eggs or mini? Because i was trying to eat fast and sleep when the baby slept, a handful of the mini eggs was my dinner last night :rofl:

Also my scale has been 177.8 for days now so it's either faulty or i am extremely consistent lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> Hanger is a real thing, especially while bfing...
> 
> Never heard of the bp2. Is it powder or ...?
> 
> I am not going to go to deep into what I ate today... But basically DH let's me sleep in a bit in the mornings as I feed and change ds2 at night. But if he lets me sleep in too long it cuts into my breakfast time before DH has to leave for work. No breakfast for me this morning as the boys were quite demanding.. ugh. I have to figure this out.
> Didn't help that DH cut his day short, and came home at 2 pm with a huge bag of cadbury Easter eggs. He knows me well...
> 
> Ok, I am looking up ideas for overnight oats now. For some odd reason we have 2 bags of oats in the pantry at the moment, of course both open!


Its a powder but you add water to make peanut butter. I usually just add some to a smoothie but I am going to have to try it as a sandwich now.


----------



## gigglebox

I mix it in a ramekin and eat with a spoon :rofl:


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, Mini eggs. They will be my death... :haha: but itll be so worth it! Lol still have not been to McDonalds for the mcflurry: Everytime I am in town I have both kids and frankly don't feel like walking in with 2 kids. Drive through: I have been driving the truck and it's a tight fit which makes me nervous as I quite like my truck ;)

Cews: interesting, I have never seen this product before. I wonder if it's just available in the states?


----------



## MollyMoon

I had Pb2 before didn't like it. . But now I never thought to put it in shakes :dohh:


----------



## Cewsbaby

I think you can order it online off Amazon. Not 100% sure.


----------



## DobbyForever

This powdered pb is new to me. Fascinating.

PL finding open duplicates in the pantry sounds just like me haha

Afm officially up 2 lbs since I joined the thread! I have been insanely exhausted, stressed, and dehydrated for the last week or two so I hope that’s it. It’s either that or the protein powder. Shrugs.

I do like the benefits from the powder so not ready to chuck it. But I am going to try to stop eating microwaved, processed food all day. Maybe try Keto since it’s supposed to be good for prediabetes. Which I am apparently :(


----------



## gigglebox

Whaaat? When did you find that out Dobs? Are you symptomatic? Also what benefits are you experiencing?


----------



## DobbyForever

Yeah like recently lol. I’m not shocked. I’m my heaviest and eating like crap. My grandfather had type 2 and my mom is prediabetic as well. No symptoms really. Not that I know what they should be. But they ran my bloodwork because of unexplained abdominal pain and vagina bleeding. I’m insanely brain foggy and weight gain and bloat and gas and exhausted in general lol. And irritable

The powder has noticeably lowered my depression/bad mood and given me a huge boost of energy. I was like verge of mental breakdown and I was falling asleep at work. But the protein boost totally gave me a bunch of energy which lifted my mood because I could actually function and felt human again. And then I had my girls time. I’m still barely functioning with the energy boost so I don’t want to give it up


----------



## Cewsbaby

Dobbs Im sorry about the exhaustion and the weight gain. Hopefully its just stress and retained water doing it to you. My family has diabetes also so I have to really watch my weight also. 

AFM, I am down just shy of 4lbs in 2 weeks. I went from 185.5 to 181.9. It was a little lower yesterday but I kinda binged on chips and some chocolate last night. lol. Baby steps! Ive been sticking to riding my bike Monday-Friday for 1 hour/20 miles/500 calories total burned. Then I basically look like a mad woman power walking in my house to reach 7000 steps. Its working apparently. Now with the time change hopefully I can start walking at night again.


----------



## MollyMoon

How do you all resist chocolate? Lol


----------



## gigglebox

Good job cews! I can't wait for the weather to warm up. I'm also very excited about the time change!

Molly -- I don't :rofl:


----------



## DobbyForever

Treats are hard because every other day at work people bring us treats. Today we’re gummy snacks with 19g of carbs when Keto only allows 20 lol. I just literally do not look and do not buy and loudly announce I am dieting followed by I’m prediabetic because nobody respects your diet :rofl:

Cew ty! And huge congrats on dropping the lbs!!! Killing it!

I’m loving the time change as well because of the sunlight and now A is up at 6:30 instead of 5:30. Thin the lack of blackout curtains may have had something to do with it. He’s still hitting the sack no fuss at 7:15ish

Day One Keto down! Not loving my food but trying to make it work. Knowing it’s now a health issue helps since A only has one good parent. I am super hungry and super tired because my house is all carbs lol didn’t realize how carb heavy I tend to be. And my wine is 4g so I can only have 1 glass a day (which is the recommendation anyway lol)
Sorry super whiney


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck with keto Dobs! And if you cone across any good recipes, do share :thumbup:

Ha, Myles problem of going to sleep at night too early was also "fixed" by the time change :haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

Fats are my saving grace on keto I wouldn't have been able to do it when I did do it. Its rough when there's no 'keto friendly' foods at home and then people pushing carbs on you steady! 

I actually went out on a limb finally and ordered mct oil. I had coconut oil from Walmart but the mct is pretty low so I figured spend a few more bucks for the extra kick. 
I've been trying to eat low carb at least in the morning and it seems to be helping my energy level throughout the day. Been resisting the sweets soso-ish. I usually try to avoid weighing myself every day cause if I have carbs my water level goes up and its discouraging. 
Baby has been improving with her fussing so I was able to get on the elliptical once last week. I really believe it is true what they say that this is the fourth trimester next Thursday she will be 12 weeks and I'm positive now that this crying will pass soon. Poor girl!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow it's hard to believe 12 weeks already!!!

You know i never even considered indoor exercise equipment but I may have to look into that...a tredmill may be of great use, at least i could walk and babywear. I tried last time with a stationary bike but was bumping baby with my thighs :haha:


----------



## Cewsbaby

I have an exercise bike that I got used and would love to add a treadmill to my equipment. Problem is, I don't have the room. My bike is in the living room due to the fact there is no where else to put it. I thought about the garage but there is no room as we use it for storage since we don't have an attic or a basement in this house. I hate the lack of storage in this house.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cew I have the opposite problem lol. I get in home equipment and it sits there gathering dust and dog hair

Molly Congratulations on 12 weeks! Time sure does fly! So glad she’s settling so you have you time.

I did will myself to walk today even though all I wanted to do was cry and carb load. So small victories lol haha


----------



## gigglebox

Kudos dobs! Did you at least feel better/accomplished after?

I have a basement and had a spare bedroom before ds2. Our bike had been in both as well as the living room and I found when it was in the lr was when i used it most. I would ride while watching tv. 

All irrelevant now as i broke it -.-


----------



## pacificlove

MollyMoon said:


> How do you all resist chocolate? Lol

Lol, I will openly admit to the fact that I can't. Remember the big bag of cadbury chocolate eggs my hubby brought home the other day... Well it's gone now, I killed it with a little help from DH. 

Dobs, good luck with keto! Microwave foods I have always found bad for me for weight gain...

As for workout equipment, I hate those. Lol.. plus we plan on another move in the next year, and simply put: I don't want to move more stuff then we have right now. Ideally less stuff.. I like the videos where you just follow an instructor and they use your own body weight as weights for work out.


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> Lol, I will openly admit to the fact that I can't. Remember the big bag of cadbury chocolate eggs my hubby brought home the other day... Well it's gone now, I killed it with a little help from DH.
> 
> Dobs, good luck with keto! Microwave foods I have always found bad for me for weight gain...
> 
> As for workout equipment, I hate those. Lol.. plus we plan on another move in the next year, and simply put: I don't want to move more stuff then we have right now. Ideally less stuff.. I like the videos where you just follow an instructor and they use your own body weight as weights for work out.


I tried all the workout videos like that and I couldn't ever commit to it. I really don't know why! :shrug: The bike works for me because I can ride for an hour while my baby naps and my toddler "rests". I did find a tread climber for $200 that I want... again... zero idea where it could go at the moment. I seriously have no where I can put it in this house.


----------



## MollyMoon

pacificlove said:


> Lol, I will openly admit to the fact that I can't. Remember the big bag of cadbury chocolate eggs my hubby brought home the other day... Well it's gone now, I killed it with a little help from DH.
> 
> Dobs, good luck with keto! Microwave foods I have always found bad for me for weight gain...
> 
> As for workout equipment, I hate those. Lol.. plus we plan on another move in the next year, and simply put: I don't want to move more stuff then we have right now. Ideally less stuff.. I like the videos where you just follow an instructor and they use your own body weight as weights for work out.

Yup I hear that about chocolate I thought it was just me haha my SO brought a fun pack of smarties as and coffee crisp. They are sitting on the counter burning me up every day lol

I wish I had good knees I wanted to try that insanity on YouTube once I got a little more shaped up but I don't think I could looks pretty intense on the joints.


----------



## pacificlove

Molly, 
DH and I did a similar workout to insanity. It was only 20 minutes long because that's all the time we had to spare after 12 hour work shifts. They always had a person doing alternate things for those with physical issues when it came to high impact excercises.


----------



## gigglebox

I still recommend mommy & me workouts. YouTube is an amazing place for free workouts isn't it?!

I found a pair of my fav shorts and i can't even pull them over my enormous ass. very sad...i play a disc golf tournament in about 5 weeks and looks like i may have to buy fat shorts to wear :(


----------



## MollyMoon

Grr Ikr I'm so frustrated with clothes. I probably wouldn't be able to get it over my rearend but I can't even get them past my chubby thighs. :sad2:


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh I hate this in between stage of too big for my clothes but too small for maternity clothes :/ 

Also according to my scale, I'm up in weight! I shouldn't be surprised, I've been eating my weight in chocolate mini eggs :haha: :cry: the sugar addiction is real y'all! I have to kick things into gear with my diet and I don't wanna! It's sooo hard with the sleep deprivation. I can't wait to get exercise back into my routine. It tends to help naturally boost my energy level.

In the meantime I am going to try and commit to not bringing anymore sugar into the house.


----------



## pacificlove

This attached picture has been showing up on my Facebook feed the last few days.. definitely how I felt when my new pants arrived.
Over the last few years I have always got my jeans from the same company
Before kids, size 6 (office job and lots of junk food) and 4 when I worked out again. 
Post ds1: size 2, lost the extra office weight.
Post Ds2, we ordered from a different company. What is size 2, I can barely get over my thighs let alone close. (Ok, maybe a bit ambitious considering I am 4 weeks pp tomorrow) Size 4 is tight but doable maybe.. my body hasn't changed that much that I went up 3 sizes to a 6! This is not denial either, why can't they just measure our pants in inches like men's?


----------



## Cewsbaby

Since its Friday I did my at home weigh in... In 17 days I went from 185.5+ (I think I was closer to 186) all the way down to 180.0 on the dot! So I lost over 5lbs! only 40 left to go for my LTG and 10 for my next goal! I figure if I can do 5-10 lb goal weight it will be slightly easier! 

I do weigh myself every day which is dumb but mondays and fridays are my personal weigh-ins. Mondays weight was 181.9 so that's almost 2lbs in 5 days. I have worked my butt off and eating healthy foods for 3 weeks. Its so frustrating when all I want it a pizza but I LOVE seeing the lbs melt off on the scale. I don't see a difference in me yet but its still early.


----------



## MollyMoon

Cewsbaby said:


> Since its Friday I did my at home weigh in... In 17 days I went from 185.5+ (I think I was closer to 186) all the way down to 180.0 on the dot! So I lost over 5lbs! only 40 left to go for my LTG and 10 for my next goal! I figure if I can do 5-10 lb goal weight it will be slightly easier!
> 
> I do weigh myself every day which is dumb but mondays and fridays are my personal weigh-ins. Mondays weight was 181.9 so that's almost 2lbs in 5 days. I have worked my butt off and eating healthy foods for 3 weeks. Its so frustrating when all I want it a pizza but I LOVE seeing the lbs melt off on the scale. I don't see a difference in me yet but its still early.

Good news great work! 

My scale is ******ed but I guess I should try n see what damage has been done lol


----------



## gigglebox

Pl i wonder what brands those are...i wish they just made pants like mens', by inches instead of some arbitrary measurement. 

And dang woman I had no idea how thin you were/are! 

Cews good job on the weight loss!!! You're definitely winning this thread so far :haha:

Molly hope you'll be pleasantly surprised...!


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Pl i wonder what brands those are...i wish they just made pants like mens', by inches instead of some arbitrary measurement.
> 
> And dang woman I had no idea how thin you were/are!
> 
> Cews good job on the weight loss!!! You're definitely winning this thread so far :haha:
> 
> Molly hope you'll be pleasantly surprised...!


Haha thank you! Lol! I am working my a$$ off to lose this baby weight that I gained in 2014/2015 and then added on to in 2018. Pre baby I was about 140lbs so I have a ways to go.


----------



## DobbyForever

Cews that’s so awesome!!!!

I love being in this era of YouTube and the internet. But I need a person in front of me to get motivated/ be held accountable lol. So usually workout videos only happen once or twice before I lose interest.

I did finally start to see weight change. I’m about a week into keto with one cheat day on Pi Day. There were TWENTY pies at school just for staff and 50 for the classes. Ffs. I caved lol. But I have dropped a couple lbs finally. So that’s a nice feeling.

I’ve also swapped my morning coffee for morning green tea.

And for those not in Gen Chat, I was diagnosed with PCOS and prediabetes so now this weight loss plan is about more than just my desire to feel good and now about health. So that helps when I want to just give up.


----------



## gigglebox

Dobs that's great news about the weight loss! Any recipes you want to share?


----------



## DobbyForever

I don’t really have recipes haha. I just wake up and have bacon and eggs and my protein shake. Lunch is leftover dinner (I cook two portions). And it’s just whatever meat I feel like with some seasoning cooked with butter and garlic. I haven’t nailed down my sides yet because the veggies I have are high carb and tbh I’d rather skip the sides and have wine haha. So def not balanced but I figure I can slowly start to add the veggies back in after my two week reset


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ive decided the weekends are my take it easy days. I don't "have" to work out or follow my diet as closely. These are my relax and go with it days. If I can eat healthy I will but I just wont be forcing myself.


----------



## MollyMoon

The scale was 136 for a split second then went back to 138. So I guess I have not gained nor 
lost. Keep on truckin I guess

Good work to you guys tho!


----------



## gigglebox

I'm happy to sat my ducks are laying again! It's been months. I am excited for hard boiled duck eggs --they're the best!

Cews I hope you have success doing that without messing up your progress. Gl to ya!

Molly better than gaining! No shame in that.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, jealous on the duck eggs! At this point DH doesn't even want to continue with keeping our sheep, let alone get poultry again :( DH would be happy if i gave the sheep away. 
I get his side, we do want to start traveling probably in a year or two again, and animals just make it harder. Definitely easier to find a caretaker for dogs and cats...

Good job ladies on weight loss and maintenance. I am doing a weigh-in this coming weekend. Curious to see what it's at .


----------



## Cewsbaby

No real loss or gain over the weekend. I did put on .4lbs but I know thats because of Sunday! DH and I had a few drinks and some not so healthy food but back on track today. Did a little extra workout to make up for it so Im not too concerned about it. I know that if I don't let myself take it easy every so often I will lose my mind.

I'll probably do anther 16/18 hour fast this week to get my body back on track. I want to do this once or twice a week. Basically no food from 7pm until 11am/1pm the next day. I can have all the liquids I want but no solids. It helped me last time I tried it so it should help jumpstart my body again.

Anyone have any good meals to share? Im looking for easy and healthy low calorie meals.

I like easy oven fajitas without the tortillas since its lots of veggies and chicken... I do like to double the seasoning though since its never enough, or go the other route and just buy the prepackaged seasoning and use 2 packs.


Prep Time: 15 mins
Cook Time: 40 mins
Total Time: 55 mins

*INGREDIENTS*
*FAJITA SEASONING*

1 Tbsp chili powder($0.30)
1/2 Tbsp paprika($0.15)
1/2 tsp onion powder($0.05)
1/4 tsp garlic powder($0.03)
1/4 tsp cumin ($0.03)
1/8 tsp cayenne pepper ($0.02)
1 tsp sugar ($0.02)
1/2 tsp salt ($0.02)
*FAJITAS*

2 small or 1 large onion ($0.37)
3 bell peppers, any color ($3.98)
1 lb. chicken breast* ($1.99)
2 Tbsp vegetable oil ($0.08)
1 medium lime ($0.33)
8 6-inch tortillas ($0.57)
1/2 cup sour cream (optional) ($0.50)
1/4 bunch cilantro (optional) ($0.23)
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Preheat the oven to 400 degrees. Mix all of the spices for the fajita seasoning in a small bowl and set aside (chili powder, paprika, onion powder, garlic powder, cumin, cayenne pepper, sugar, and salt).
Cut the onion and bell peppers into 1/4-inch wide strips. Place them in a large 13x15-inch casserole dish or a large baking sheet. Slice the chicken breast into very thin strips and add it to the casserole dish with the vegetables.
Drizzle the vegetable oil over the chicken and vegetables, then sprinkle the fajita seasoning mix over top. Use your hands to toss the ingredients until everything is well coated in oil and seasoning. Bake in the preheated oven for 35-40 minutes, stirring once half way through. Squeeze the juice from half of the lime over top of the meat and vegetables after they come out of the oven.
While the fajita mix bakes, toast each tortilla in a dry skillet over medium-low heat, until lightly browned on each side. Scoop a small amount of meat and vegetables into the center of each tortilla. Top with a few sprigs of cilantro, a dollop of sour cream, and an extra squeeze of lime if desired.


----------



## gigglebox

I always forget about fajitas and sautéed veggies in general. Thanks for mentioning that!

My next goal is to try and make those Vietnamese fresh rolls with the rice paper and peanut sauce. I am having trouble finding bean sprouts...


----------



## MollyMoon

Recipes sounds yummy! Now if only you could come to my place... I'm better at baking desserts:haha: lol

Ive come to the conclusion that I am not losing cause of stress. 

I've never had duck eggs before what are they like?


----------



## DobbyForever

Oooo Gigs does that mean more videos?!

Molly I echo Gigs on the weight fxed you see change soon!

Cew oooo I was thinking this as well. I heard if the carb reload day. When I go to my parents it is so hard to stay keto.

Speaking of which a carb heavy weekend has me back up to 151.9 T-T. Soooooo f*

Also this authenticating thing is annoying


----------



## pacificlove

Molly, I am right there with you on being better at baking ...

Dobs, sorry to hear you gained, but you also had a rather eventful weekend. Can't blame you.

Stress isn't good for weightless... 

Molly: duck eggs are a bit richer in all the good stuff a chicken egg has and higher in the good cholesterol too. Personally I prefer duck eggs over chicken eggs for my baking as they make the baked good fluffier/lighter. For frying them up: I have found them easier to over cook and get a rubbery texture, but that solution is simple (don't overcook ;) ) but have a very similar taste to a free range chicken egg with a slightly richer taste.
Because they can be significantly larger then chicken eggs, I have cut the amount of eggs some of my recipes require down when using duck eggs. Also, a lot of people that can't have chicken eggs due to allergies or food intolerance, can have duck eggs.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Did my fast today! Post workout was 179.7! Been a while since I saw the 170's so that made me happy! I might do another fast Friday. 

Im thinking about trying to make cauliflower pizza this weekend. My MIL made it once and I hated it but I think its because it was still pretty wet. I might try and make it thinner to see if it will crisp up better. Anyone make this before? I need to find some good low calorie/carb instant pot meals.


----------



## Cewsbaby

MollyMoon said:


> Recipes sounds yummy! Now if only you could come to my place... I'm better at baking desserts:haha: lol
> 
> Ive come to the conclusion that I am not losing cause of stress.
> 
> I've never had duck eggs before what are they like?

I love cooking and baking! The only thing I stink at is breads but I bought a bread machine and voila! I can make bread! lol...


----------



## pacificlove

Cews, my brother and his GF made the cauliflower flower pizza once: they consensus was never again! It was horrible according to them.

Good job on the weight!! 

As for bread, I was horrible at it too. My baguette may have been compared to a baseball bat at one point. Then I switched to using fresh yeast instead of the dried stuff from the jar and had success. I also then made my own sourdough starter for rye breads and had good success with that until I got too busy and my starter went bad. Lol seems like I just can't do anything with bought dried yeast...


----------



## gigglebox

Pl is spot on about duck eggs.

Cews i made cauliflower bread sticks once. The taste was good but the sticks stuck to the aluminum foil because the recipe never mentioned you had to spray it. The foil stuck to the bottoms so we had to carefully scrape it off. Annoying enough to turn us off making it again after and then I forgot about it...


----------



## MollyMoon

I love making bread by hand! Ive learned some invaluable things about making it. Too bad about the carbs for me I hardly make it any more 
-only use melted real butter instead of oil in the dough

- use honey for the yeast, no sugar, it makes for a tender crust

-I will only knead for 10mins exactly. - Something about that... I got that advice it has not failed me once.. I use quick yeast. A non experienced kneader could get away with 15 mins of kneading


----------



## pacificlove

I agree! Hand kneading does something different to a dough. It's the only way I'll make my apple pie crust for example.

So I started doing some research into early post partum work outs. They all turn into take it easy and all kinds of warnings especially when breastfeeding. Bfing takes calcium out of our bones which can lead to stress fractures in weakened bones when doing anything high impact.
I suspect now that when I was bfing ds1 I was taking away from my bone mass. I went down to 120 lbs and had no muscle. Last time I was at that weight was when super fit, running, competing with multiple dogs in agility and racing dragon boats... I had a sick pack to give you an idea of my fitness level without ever hitting the gym.
Still taking that information with a grain of salt since it came from the internet but will ask a physical therapist (we have a very knowledgeable one in the family) when she comes to visit end of May. Until then I am also leaving the core alone from anything big and ask her to assess it. I mean it took 9 months to change my body, it probably won't bounce back that fast either. Kegel excercises until then, walking and a good look at my diet.
Starting off with a weigh in this weekend and a new look and approach on retrieving my former fitness level.


----------



## gigglebox

I'm failing miserably over here. Until the weather improves, I'm so stagnant...exercise is an impossibility right now. I can only walk after I pick up ds1 from school when the weather is warmer but that kid hates outdoor activities. I know if we go walking he will complain. I don't think I'm brave enough for all three yet...i went to walmart with them today and that was challenging enough!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I have yet to hit the grocery store with 2 boys alone.. how did it go with 3? DH and I took the boys to the grocery store on the weekend and of course dh2 starts to cry in the check out lane.. yeah my reliable "I am always sleeping" child.. ok we had another stop before hand so we were pushing it. At least I could abandon ship and feed baby out of the store. 

Also: my breastfeeding hungers have gotten real. Ds2 woke me up at 5 am and my stomach was giving me the starving signs immediately while my brain was barely awake. I can barely go a few hours without my stomach going into starvation signs even if I ate something filling before.


----------



## Flueky88

I have not really been focusing on weight loss right now. I want to make sure my milk production is good before I try and probably wait until pp check up. I do need to try to eat a bit healthier but it's hard at the moment. Trying to eat cheap while I'm on my leave.

Also I haven't braved the grocery store with 2 alone. Dh and I went yesterday with the girls and some dumb b!&% made the comment we should have been one and done. I didn't hear it, but DH told me. I'd have given her a piece of my mind if I'd have heard her. 

My last pregnancy weight was 202lb and I was 191 lb a few days ago. My first goal will be to weigh less than 190. Going to try to have small goals. My end goal is 150 lbs. It's been awhile since I weighed that.


----------



## gigglebox

Wtf is it with people who feel the need to voice their opinions about other people's children?! I've learned that unless you have one of each close in age, people seem to want to give you their stupid opinion. You have too many. You need more. You need to stop before you get another boy/girl. You need to try again for a girl/boy. You had them too close in age. You had them too far apart. Ugh!

Grocery store was ok except Myles fussed every time I was standing still. I had him in the moby wrap, ds2 in the cart seat and ds1 was riding on the front (until he insisted he push). Myles started crying at check out though...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I know!!! I suppose you are right. I already recieved some flack for close spacing, but only people that know how old V is. She doesn't look less than 2. People also ask if we will try for a boy. I think I'm content with my nephews. I love my girls and wouldn't trade them but not thrilled with idea of being pregnant again.

Well I still commend you on a grocery trip with 3 alone. You need a medal!


----------



## gigglebox

Thank you, however my purchases were pretty shameful! Definitely still brought sugar inside the house. 

I think I'm just not in the right mindset yet, and not being able to go walking...and needing sugar and copious amounts of caffeine to stay awake...and the sleep deprivation...

I feel set up for failure right now (yes some is self inflicted). But dayum I'm really wishing I had my pre pregnancy body back!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, coffee and sugar: whatever gets you through the day right now! You are super mom walking 3 boys through a store! Come nicer weather come different activities.
Have you thought about making frozen fruit smoothies?

Flueky: wtf is wrong with people?? I would have had a hard time containing myself.... Sorry you had to hear it. People feel like they are entitled to share their minds with you instead of just saying "congrats".
E was barely born and people were asking if we'd have a 3rd because #2 was a boy too. Ugh.
But like you, I don't know if I could stand a third pregnancy, I don't enjoy them. We are content with 2 boys, can't miss what we never had. 

Our town has 3 grocery stores: the one we shop most at is usually not that busy. Twice we've been in it with both boys and see the same clerk stocking shelves. Everytime he goes: "shhhh, don't wake the baby" and briefly stops what he was doing until we are passed. Lol, even though I reassure that nothing but hunger wakes this baby ;)


----------



## MollyMoon

People these days. When I was pregnant my, coworker a male asked me how I felt I said pretty tired and rough that day-- so not to sugar coat but be honest, he says 'well you're the one that got pregnant' like wtf? Seriously?! it's bad at work cause you gotta go back and face the same jacka$$ every day. I'd give those perfect strangers an earful.. Put these hormonal mood swings to good use lol!

I think it's the point that we try when we can to do the workout and better food choices, let's face it we just made a human and our schedules won't be regular and consistent till baby gets used to life on the outside.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Some people just need to stop talking... staple their lips together and just be mute the rest of their days. The only comments I got where it bugged me was that I was huge (I really was but no woman wants to hear that) and if it was more than one. I just make big babies. 

Working out sucks so bad! Lol! I wish it was as easy to lose as it is to gain. My biggest "issue" is that I will have the saggy skin on my lower stomach. I have such a short torso that babies had no where to go but out and the fact that they were so big and I had so much water and weight gain in my belly that its just stretched to the limit. It seems to have gotten worse with #2 even though I gained less but he was a little bigger...

Im having those diet/workout headaches the last few days so I am cheating and having a Dr Pepper today. I hoping the caffeine will help. Coffee doesn't ever help with these headaches. Next Wednesday will be interesting... DS#1 4th birthday and we are having blue velvet cake with cream cheese frosting (one of my favorites) and more than likely pizza. I will just go with a thin crust light cheese and maybe try and do a little extra time with my workout the day before and the day of.


----------



## MollyMoon

Omg what is BLUE Velvet


----------



## gigglebox

^also my question???

Ugh I also have the belly hang. I've always had it to a degree, like a little pooch, but it got worse, especially this time around. It has shrunk to "normal" each time so hoping i get back there again...

Regarding smoothies i used to consume them a LOT but it's hard to find the time right now. The baby has been super clingy recently. But i think i need to find time because that sounds like a good idea. 

Also i like how this has become a weight loss SLASH food porn thread :haha:


----------



## MollyMoon

Lol food porn :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I think it's just about impossible to diet during NB phase. Lack of sleep can lead to "bad" choices. We are tired and want something quick, convenient to eat. Oh and let's not forget holding NB with one hand and trying to eat with the other. At least that's how I am. Once it gets pretty I do want to go walking.

Oh and yes it is ironic it's also a food porn thread:haha:

Pacific that's sweet that he stops what he's doing. Also, really?! Don't people realize having another baby isn't what yoi are thinking about right after you give birth?

Molly agreed. Coworkers saying crap is worse than a stranger. One of mine would ask how I felt. If I said "tired" she'd say you won't get any rest for a long time. Why do people think they should give a rude response? True or not a simple "I'm sorry you are feeling that way," would suffice.

Cews :rofl: I'll let them borrow my stapler. I never got the "you're huge" comments. I have a longish torso and have small babies. I usually got you're so small, especially with my first. People should just say you look great and leave it be or just say nothing. Bumps are all different shapes and sizes and pointing out what size doesn't make a woman feel better.

That cake sounds yummy!! Do you just use blue food coloring instead of red??


Regarding lower abdomen: always had a pooch since I hit 4th grade. Even at my fittest I had it, albeit smaller. I've accepted I'll always have it but want it smaller.


----------



## pacificlove

Well I did a number to my foot yesterday.. simply by standing back up from a squat (grabbing a container out of bottom cupboard). I am going to blame the relaxing hormone left from pregnancy...

Yeah! Food porn! I am probably not helping... But what is blue velvet?

I got a lot of the "you are tiny" alas this baby was up in my lungs and sunny side up until the last moments of eviction. But why do people feel like they can tell us what we look loke. 
The worst comment I got was from mil when I was 40+1.. she just needed to remind me that she carried DH to 42 weeks. Not what I wanted to hear.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I wish I had been smaller but I am a total of 5'3" and my torso is almost nonexistent! I also make BIG babies. DS#1 was 8 days early and 9lbs6oz and DS#2 was 3 weeks early and 8lbs6oz so yea I was ALLLLL belly. The bump pic was with DS#2 one week before I delivered.

Ironically I wanted blue velvet cupcakes at DS#1 baby shower and they had literally just come out with a box mix and it was so good. I think this is the one the lady bought! I do love to make it from scratch but with a one year old its harder to find the spare time so I probably will buy a box mix this time. Food porn is the best! When I diet I think about all the unhealthy food I love (Pasta, pizza, CARBS!) and try and find a healthy version I can eat... Like pizza... yummm!


----------



## MollyMoon

W


Cewsbaby said:


> I wish I had been smaller but I am a total of 5'3" and my torso is almost nonexistent! I also make BIG babies. DS#1 was 8 days early and 9lbs6oz and DS#2 was 3 weeks early and 8lbs6oz so yea I was ALLLLL belly. The bump pic was with DS#2 one week before I delivered.
> 
> Ironically I wanted blue velvet cupcakes at DS#1 baby shower and they had literally just come out with a box mix and it was so good. I think this is the one the lady bought! I do love to make it from scratch but with a one year old its harder to find the spare time so I probably will buy a box mix this time. Food porn is the best! When I diet I think about all the unhealthy food I love (Pasta, pizza, CARBS!) and try and find a healthy version I can eat... Like pizza... yummm!
> 
> View attachment 1058019
> View attachment 1058021

What does the flavour of blue Velvet taste like?


----------



## gigglebox

I too am curious about the taste...

Omg cews you made me want to make a "4th trimester" bump photo with me holding my postpartum belly. Baby in a rocker with some writing like "baby is the size of a thanksgiving turkey" hahahahha 

Anyway you really were all belly!

Pl how is your foot?


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific hope your foot is feeling better today. Also, that's a horrible thing to say to a pregnant woman that could deliver at any time. The end is so miserable.

Cews you do make good size babies, nothing wrong with that. I don't believe I've ever saw that cake mix at the store. I'll have to keep an eye out for it. Also that's awesome it came out right before the baby shower.

Gigs I've considered doing a postpartum pic. I suppose I should before I get "serious" with weight loss.


----------



## MollyMoon

gigglebox said:


> I too am curious about the taste...
> 
> Omg cews you made me want to make a "4th trimester" bump photo with me holding my postpartum belly. Baby in a rocker with some writing like "baby is the size of a thanksgiving turkey" hahahahha
> 
> Anyway you really were all belly!
> 
> Pl how is your foot?

LMAO me too! babysizer should have a good one for me lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

I always laughed at the sizes baby was supposed to be! I was always bigger and had a ton of fluid. No GD and my doctors monitored me closely because DS#1 got stuck and it was 3 hours of just pushing (yes, you read that right) to get him out. I was heading towards an emergency CS with him because he just wasn't coming out when his shoulder finally went through the canal. 

I looked at 2 different stores yesterday for the cake mix and also checked Amazon, Walmart.com and Target.com and couldn't find the cake mix. I guess they stopped making it. :( It honestly tasted no different then the red velvet cake but DS wants blue cake and blue hair for his birthday so I will probably just do a white cake with blue dye. For the blue hair I will use Arctic Fox since its just a dye deposit and has no chemicals and washes out. Should be a fun experience for him.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ok ladies, I found a health sandwich wrap! Finally!!! One whole wrap is only 120 calories and they are massive! I usually take some deli meat and salad and chop it all up, add some mustard, hot cherry pepper mix and whatever else I want for veggies and for dinner last night it was only about 250 calories. I was stuffed all night! Did the same for lunch but only 1/2 a wrap. I found them at Walmart.


----------



## Lunabelle

I'd love to join!

My current weight is 129 pounds
Goal weight: 115/120
Highest pregnancy weight: 138
Pre- pregnancy weight: 114

I have gained back a lot of weight this winter! 

Dobby I remember you from the pregnancy group! My little one is now 21months as she arrived a month early. I can def understand working out with a toddler is difficult. I had the same problem. How did you find

Now I have just started doing kayla's BBG guide workouts and I quite like them, it takes just over 30min (as I like to have longer pauses in between the workouts) and I definitely feel sore the next day. It's been hard keeping at it, that's why I love having this group as a support! I have only started exercising again regularly from this week, before that I was just walking and losing about a pound per week, then having a bad weekend and gaining it all back. It's so easy to gain! Now I am pushing hard on the exercise, at least 3 times a week. 

Tomorrow my partner is going to entertain our daughter as I go for a long cycle with a friend. I've been too scared to take her on the bike still. Anyone here cycle with their children on the back of the bike?


----------



## gigglebox

I've never tried biking with a kid in tow. I think I'd be too scared for them! Plus I haven't been on a bike in years. 

Cews is that in the bread section or mexican food section? 

Tomorrow is MIL's bday so of course no diet...but I am going to try and brainstorm healthy snacks and stock my house. I need easy things I can basically leave on my counter top to graze on. I'm a grazer. Any suggestions?

Looks like the weather will finally be suitable for morning walks as early as late this week. I can't wait! 
I feel so fat and gross. I wish the fix was easy.

Doesn't help that my SIL, who gave birth to her ds2 16 days after my ds3, is not only below her pre baby weight, but is fitting in clothes from high school...granted she's horribly stressed from marital issues...but seeing her lose all that weight so fast has made me a little jealous.

I wouldn't trade my weight for her stress though. I just gotta actually put some effort into this...


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Cews is that in the bread section or mexican food section?


I found this in the bread section with the sandwich wraps.


----------



## Lunabelle

Gigglebox - nuts are great as they are full of healthy fats and take away appetite. I wouldn't have more than a handfull though. Another easy healthy snack I love is banana and almond butter.

The other week I was craving a naughty desert so I searched for a healthy pancake recipe and ate it with a healthy ice cream version and red berries. The pancakes were not sweet by themselves but it worked great as ice cream and red berries were sweet. The combination of these three was heavenly. My partner even said he would have never known it was all healthy and not shop bought ice cream. I could also feed it to our LO no problem.

Pancakes ( I doubled the portion for us 3)
45g oat flour (or put the oats in a electric mixer to make flour)
100g 0% fat sour cream
2 eggs
50ml almond milk or any other milk

1. Mix all the ingredients well with a electric whisk (this was important so that the pancakes came out nice and didn't break)
2. Set a medium frying pan or crêpe pan over a medium heat and carefully wipe it with some oiled kitchen paper.
3. When hot, cook your pancakes for 1 min on each side until golden, keeping them warm in a low oven as you go.

Ice cream
Two very ripe bananas
A few TS of raw cocoa powder

Slice the bananas and freeze them for at least an hour (I like to now keep bananas always in the freezer so they are ready to go if I have a sweet craving). Mix them with a electric whisk for a creamy texture. If the bananas are not ripe enough you can add some honey to make it sweeter.


----------



## Flueky88

Cews OMG I can't imagine 3 hours of pushing. Did you have an epidural? I did with my first so pushing took an hour but no pain. Oh I'll have to look for that wrap at my next walmart trip. 

Luna welcome! I don't wear my toddler as she's 30 lbs now so no advice on cycling with one. That pancake and ice cream dessert sounds yummy. 

Gigs almonds, bananas are quick, easy, healthy foods. Just have to be mindful not to eat too many almonds.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry no advise on cycling.. my parents did some with me when I was little. DH and I like to live rural, so we haven't biked in years...

Gigs, I second the nuts. If you are craving chips.. what about kale chips? 

My official weigh in is 136. Means 11lbs to loose for my goal. No idea what my weight was at the end as my mw doesnt check weight ;)


----------



## pacificlove

Also, I had my first sip of alcohol last night. I feel human again! It's been probably a year and a half since my last glass and last night I had 2 sips of sparkly wine. It was sweet and delicious. So that's worth it and no regrets.


----------



## Lunabelle

Ah I remember those first sips of alcohol! You get so used to not drinking. Nowadays I get tipsy from two glasses of wine.

Anybody finding weekends harder than during the week? My partner likes to buy food that's not at good for the diet. He went and got us some tacos as a takeaway and it was just like fast food. I am sooo bloated now I really need to work on having some healthy food always ready in the fridge so that I don't give in to these temptations. Partner has promesed to cut out bad stuff too.


----------



## DobbyForever

Wooow at all the stranger and coworker comments! Yikes!

Luna hey!!! It’s super common for people around here to cycle with their kids. Either attached with that seat thing behind them or towing one of those like caravan or covered wagon type things. I obviously don’t know/do it because I don’t even know what they are called :rofl:

Lol at the food porn I do love that as well

Sorry skimmed. So tired.

Afm I was 146 this morning. I still want to be down another 20-30 lbs, but it feels good. I am not being strict with carbs but still avoiding them but I tried to plank the other day. I was up for like ten seconds before it hurt. I used to plank for 5-10 minutes with ease mid work out :(


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews OMG I can't imagine 3 hours of pushing. Did you have an epidural? I did with my first so pushing took an hour but no pain. Oh I'll have to look for that wrap at my next walmart trip.

It was not fun at all. I ended up with an infection due to a lot of issues birthing him. I spiked a fever of 104, my epidural wore off before I started pushing and I only got a new one 20 minutes before he was born, I threw up everywhere and was honestly falling asleep/passing out between pushes because I was so tired. It was crazy. DS#2 was a lot easier compared although I didn't get my epidural because the pitocin caused me to dilate for a 7-10 in under 5 minutes. 

I ended up picking up some different wraps at my base commissary because I literally have been eating a chopped salad/deli meat sandwich daily. So good! I crave sandwiches and love that I can eat it healthy. I just use a ton of lettuce and little meat but by chopping it all up I get the meat in every bite. I also bought some hot cherry pepper diced off Amazon (its spicy but not too much) and slather that with mustard. I even had this as a salad and it was good!


----------



## Lunabelle

Cews- that sounds crazy! I have never heard of pushing for so long, I thought it wasn't supposed to last over 30min. I guess everything must have been fine with baby otherwise they wouldn't have let it go on. I'm glad your second one was easier. I've heard that often the second one is a lot easier- that gives me a lot of hope! 

Anyone here planning on having more babies in the next few years? We are going to start trying again at some point after the summer. 

Well done Dobby on the weight loss! It's so hard starting to exercise again after baby. My partner bought us this crazy air bike which is excellent for interval training but after doing just 4min on it my lungs hurt for days He says I must have bruised my lungs somehow?!? I've cycled normally on it since, but scared of doing another HIIT session. Hurts just thinking about it lol.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Luna, normally they wouldn't but I was on a military base with DS#1 and they let me push as long as baby was ok. It did get to the point though that if he didn't come out in the next few pushes that I would have an EMCS. Thank god he came out!

Weight in today and I HIT my short term goal of 177! I am so flipping proud of myself! I knew I would hit it this week but I was expecting the end of the week as I was still 178/179 over the weekend. \\:D/:dance::happydance:

I do want to try for my last one at the end of the year but DH is really wanting to stop at 2. I want a little girl and our deal was if we had 2 boys we would try one more time. I feel like he is backing out of our agreement but I know that if its something I really want he will usually make it happen. I don't know though... some days I just don't want to go through the newborn stage again. Its a lot of work especially with toddlers. If we do have one more DS#1 will be 5, DS#2 will be 2 and then a new baby... I just done know. DS#2 was a lot of work TBH. He was in the NICU and had colic until he was 8 months old. He is also still not sleeping through the night. It's crazy. DS#1 was so easy and is still such an easy going child. DS#2 is the complete opposite. I told DH that if we do have one more I don't think DS#2 will react well.


----------



## pacificlove

Cews, DH and I have had a very similar conversation re #3 if #2 is another boy. However we were never fully convinced that wed have 3. So for now we both are 95% sure we are done. Maybe a bit selfish, but we potentially have a good amount of vacatio travel in our future and it's easier to just split and travel with 2 and cheaper too. Sending 2 or 3 kids through post secondary education.. etc. We have education funds started for them and more funds will be available for each kid, the less kids we have... So yeah.. my brain says 2 boys is enough for us. Chances are our 3rd will be a boy too, knowing our luck ;)

Good job on hitting your goal early!!


----------



## Cewsbaby

So tomorrow is DS#1 4th birthday... how in the h*ll did this happen? I feel like I blinked and here he is a little boy. Not a toddler anymore. I really want to cry. Its almost time for the witch so its making me more emotional than I normally would be. I just cant believe he is getting so big. So, since its his birthday tomorrow it will be a cheat day. I am having pizza and cake! Going to do a small thin crust for me and a small cheese for him and DH can eat whatever he wants. Lol. Then a funfetti cake with chocolate frosting since we couldn't find a blue velvet cake and I don't feel like making it from scratch. He's happy with that so I am too.

How is everyone doing diet wise? I have been doing really good. Tonight is what I call turkey eggroll stirfry. So easy, yummy and low calories! Plus, it's seriously affordable.

*BEEF AND CABBAGE STIR FRY*

**To make this even easier I just buy a bag of cabbage already prepared.

*INGREDIENTS*
*STIR FRY SAUCE*

2 Tbsp soy sauce
1 Tbsp toasted sesame oil
1 Tbsp sriracha* 
1/2 Tbsp brown sugar
*STIR FRY*

1/2 head green cabbage
2 carrots
3 green onions
1/2 Tbsp neutral cooking oil
1/2 lb. lean ground beef (I use 1lb Turkey... it tastes better!)
2 cloves garlic
1 Tbsp fresh grated ginger
Pinch of salt and pepper
*GARNISHES (OPTIONAL)*

1 Tbsp sesame seeds
1 Tbsp sriracha 
*INSTRUCTIONS*

Prepare the stir fry sauce first. In a small bowl stir together the soy sauce, toasted sesame oil, sriracha, and brown sugar. Set the sauce aside.
Shred the vegetables so they are ready to go when you need them. Cut one small cabbage in half, remove the core, and then finely shred the leaves of one half the cabbage (4-6 cups once shredded, save the other half for another recipe). Peel two carrots, then use a cheese grater to shred them (1 cup shredded). Slice three green onions. Mince two cloves of garlic. Peel a knob of ginger using either a vegetable peeler or by scraping with the side of a spoon, then grate it using a small-holed cheese grater.
Heat a large skillet over medium heat. Once hot add the cooking oil, ground beef, garlic, ginger, and a pinch of salt and pepper. Cook the beef until browned (about five minutes).
Add the cabbage and carrots to the skillet and continue to stir and cook until the cabbage is slightly wilted (or fully wilted, if you prefer). Stir in the prepared sauce and the green onions. Top with a sprinkle of sesame seeds and a drizzle of sriracha, then serve.

*NOTES*
* 1 Tbsp sriracha makes a medium-spicy stir fry. If you don't like spicy, I'd start with 1 tsp. The sriracha adds flavor as well as heat, so I don't suggest skipping it all together.


----------



## gigglebox

Pl I don't think it's selfish to put your existing kids first! I will say the infant stage is still rough with #3 but it is easier this time. That said, i have an easier baby I think. I am 99% sure we're done! I was on the fence but I am looking forward to the next stage in life with older kids. Did I say this already?

Also I think I'm done putting my body through the wringer. 

Speaking of which, I'm up to 181.4!!! I jave literally made no changes and somehow the weight loss has completely stopped and now I'm gaining at an alarming rate. I have to put in real effort now. I did start walking again as the weather was nice yesterday. Today ds1 had speech atbthe big school so I walked the halls for about 30 minutes. Candy stash is low and tomorrow will be the big test as i have to get more diapers...and will need to pass up buying more sweets.

Cews your birth sounds as bad as my ds2 that landed me in an EMCS and a transfusion. Story for another day. Giod job on the weight loss! And ahead od schedule. Nice!

Dobs you too! Good job! Are you finding the diet difficult?


----------



## pacificlove

Cews, I am coming over for dinner at your place! ;)

Gigs, same! I am done with the wringer, but also we had a lot of stress throughout this pregnancy, so that may have contributed to me not enjoying it nearly as much as I should have. 
Looking forward to the next stage of raising the boys. Now I can watch my sil(s) Go through their pregnancies, hold babies when we meet them, give them back and hopefully by that time Ds2 will sleep through the night, so I can too ;) (youngest sil is expecting, she's near the end of first trimester)

How much weight did you gain gigs? Thats odd, but remember, muscle is heavier then fat. Could you just have built more muscle since the last weigh-in?


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> Cews, I am coming over for dinner at your place! ;)


Come on over! Tonight is cheat night though! Pizza and cake since DS is now 4... I will do thin crust to make it a little bit healthier.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Stepped on the scale today post workout and Im officially at a 10lb loss! Woohoo!!!


----------



## Lunabelle

Gigs- how often do you weight yourself? My weight is fluctuating all the time too so I am trying to weight myself just once a week. It takes time to show the results. 

Well done Dobs and cews on the weight loss! Amazing! And that stir fry sounds delicious! I will try this!

I had a dream I had lost weight so I weighed myself and I had indeed lost two pounds! I didn't think it was possible as I'd eaten 3twix bars this week and haven't exercised this week yet. But other than that I've been eating light, had veggie soup last night. Still got time to fit in those three exercise sessions for the week! 

We are getting married this summer, and I already have the wedding dress and I need to go get it fitted in april/ May so i really wanna be down to my first goal by then. About 6pounds to go.


----------



## gigglebox

Ha, no I'm definitely not gaining muscle. I have been eating my weight in cadbury mini eggs :rofl: my diet has just been bad. But it's been much better the past few days plus getting walking in so I expect it to start going down soon...maybe.

Luna & cews heck yeah well done!

Luna I LOVE wedding things! Dresses, flowers, the rings...I am super girly in that respect. Do you have any pics of the dress?


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, funny you mention mini eggs... DH did some grocery shopping while on the island yesterday. I saw 2 big bags (the big 2 lbs bag) in our cupboard this morning.. not even going to mention the big bag of skiddles!
Here is to the next 4 lbs my baby will put on over the next while?

Luna, well done and congratulations on your upcoming wedding!


----------



## gigglebox

Ugh the scale says I'm up another pound...despite my best diet and exercise efforts these last few days. But........just got my first postpartum period :( this may explain my gain (bloat probably) and my insatiable cravings for chocolate.

When I diet I step away from the scale usually for a week during my period because i ALWAYS put on a couple extra pounds. So i'm going to come back to it in a week or so and see what's up.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I had to skip my workout yesterday because I pulled a muscle in my calf which weirdly enough made my knee hurt. Stepped on the scale and my weight is back up a little from 2 days of not eating the best. Still below 180 but just barely. Ill see after I work out what it is. Im also due for my period any day now so I am sure some of it is bloat and constipation which I always get pre-period.


----------



## MollyMoon

Congrats on the weight loss !

I am still not really able to maintain a diet yet but it is getting better and baby is finally starting to get a sleeping pattern during the day, thank God! I was starting to get burnout bigtime.

So for exercise it's been mainly power walking around the house carrying dd. I did manage to do kettlebell swings with my dumbbells last week, one of my favourite exercises. And today I did a modified HIIT video on YouTube for bad knees. Slow starting but we'll get there! 

I'm going to weigh myself tomorrow morning. I usually do it before I eat anything with minimal clothes on.. How do you all do yours? 

Snow is finally starting to melt here so then we have mud around the farm yard so hoping things dry up fast I'm anxious to get the stroller out and get better walks!

Hope y'all are doing well


----------



## gigglebox

Oooh molly a fellow farmer! What do you have? 

I also try to weigh in the am with minimal, if any, clothes. 

Cew period definitely could be the culprit on your gain. Gl

I'm doing ok i guess...grazing throughout the day on sugar but my meals have basically been salads. Idk. I'd be better off if i could cut out the sugar completely but i'n not there yet!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Still haven't started my period so Im wondering if this is one of those weird months where I won't have one. Zero chance of being pregnant though! Did have a dream last night that I had a little girl. My heart melted. DS#2 was up ALL night last night. Not sure what's going on with him. It was crazy. I have a photoshoot in an hour and I am guzzling coffee to try and wake up.

Im honestly not too concerned if my weight has gone up some because I know I can get it back down but I have been eating health and watching what I eat so I don't know why it would go up so drastically. Oh well. 

Doing easy oven fajitas tonight without tortillas. So chicken, onion and bell peppers! Lol


----------



## MollyMoon

The cheap son of a - - - scale kept dwindling between 135-136! (138 initial weight) so finally making progress... Dont think it's water weight cause I been downing lemon water. 

Gigs-we just have some horses now. We used to have cows horses goats chickens pigs but dh has been struggling with some health problems last few years and we have been trying to cut down the work load. We're actually looking for a place in town now... So scary and depressing but it's too hard to keep up the place we've been here 17 years. We trained horses as our main income.

I'm trying to avoid sweets and have been doing better than I ever thought I would lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

Well... good news is that I didn't gain anything this week (injury and junk food!) and I lost .1 lbs! lol! So this week I went from 177.6 to 177.5. Not a great week TBH but at least its better than gaining. 

TMI I have been seriously constipated for the past few days and this morning had the most painful trapped gas in my lower stomach. Postpartum gas had nothing on this bubble. I thought for a second my appendix had burst it hurt so bad. Still haven't been able to use the restroom yet. Hopefully soon and it will relieve some of the tightness in my belly. Also, 2 days late on my cycle. Zero chance of pregnancy so it must be from working out so much.

Out of the entire month of March I cycled all but 9 days. Woohoo!


----------



## gigglebox

You guys are killin' it! My son's birthday was yesterday so you can imagine how my diet was...not to mention all the leftover cupcakes on my counter top right now! 

I may make a weight loss bet with my MIL. We did this after I had ds2. It was $75 to the person who lost 20lbs first. I kicked her ass lol. She never lost though so she still has weight to lose. We talked about it briefly yesterday but if I see her this week I'll ask if she was serious about it. 

Cews how is your leg? Ugh i had bad bloat yesterday! Not sure if it was period related but i think it was a vegan "energy cookie" i had for my lunch. Supposed to be some complete meal thing...yeah never again.

Molly i feel ya on the farm workload. We have been reducing our flock (we were up to about 80 ducks but now down to 16) to simplify life...except I just stuck 7 additional goose eggs under my broody goose sooooo....i also have two broody ducks. Thinking of selling their offspring though. 

But also they aren't our livelihood. We just had a side egg business.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Giggle, my leg is back to normal. I just rested it that one day and by the next day I was right back on the bike. I get the cheating on the diet for kids birthdays! DS#1 turned 4 and we did pizza and cake and then over the weekend we took him to Chuck E Cheese and had pizza again. I freaking LOVE pizza so it was hard to just eat a little and not over indulge.

I think the non weight loss was due to bloat. Today I stepped on the scale pre-work out and fully clothed was 177.8 and post workout 176.4 so it had to have been whatever was going on with my stomach yesterday. Im hoping to get to 170 in the next 4 weeks or so. Still no period and now officially 3 days late. Not too concerned as I am not regular pre or post babies.

My lunch for the last few weeks have been sandwich wraps with 2 slices of turkey and 2 slices of ham chopped up with a mound of lettuce on a low calorie wrap. Topped off with mustard and some hot cherry peppers. I crave it! So delicious! 

Today is an awesome day though! 13th Anniversary today! Seems crazy when I think about it.


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations on 13 years! We're coming up on 8 years of marriage, 12 years of dating. Time really does fly!

My new food obsession is homemade fresh thai spring rolls -- the type with the clear rice paper wraps and peanut sauce. It's full of veggies and usually shrimp but i do fake crab sticks and they are low cal and yummy!


----------



## MollyMoon

Omg peanut sauce.... reminds me of how much I love Thai food .. And the porn continues haha


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Congratulations on 13 years! We're coming up on 8 years of marriage, 12 years of dating. Time really does fly!
> 
> My new food obsession is homemade fresh thai spring rolls -- the type with the clear rice paper wraps and peanut sauce. It's full of veggies and usually shrimp but i do fake crab sticks and they are low cal and yummy!


That sounds soo good! Do you have a recipe? Im going to be scrolling pinterest to see what I can find. I make a bomb sweet and spicy chicken (extra spicy in this house) that I might make with some quinoa instead of rice! Yum! Now I'm getting hungry again! lol


----------



## gigglebox

Here's the sauce recipe link. I use it extremely sparingly so it lasts me quite awhile. I just covered and threw in the refrigerator. Also because i was working with ingredients on hand, i used peanut but with sugar, no syrup, no ginger, and white vinegar instead of rice. It still turned out delicious!

Simple Thai Peanut Sauce


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im betting this would be an amazing salad dressing too! lol


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, I read about this just now: so here is my (worthless) contribution to food porn.
Vegan-Friendly Cadbury Creme Egg Frapp Arrives at Starbucks
I am not a Starbucks fan...but maybe you are? 

We are having pork steaks and steamed broccoli tonight unless I can find some fancier inspiration for how to prepare it different.


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> We are having pork steaks and steamed broccoli tonight unless I can find some fancier inspiration for how to prepare it different.

Im doing Pork Chops in the crockpot with Fat Free cream of chicken and dry ranch over some quinoa.

Package of boneless or bone in pork chops

1 can of Cream of Chicken soup

1 packet dry Ranch dressing mix

*Directions:*

In crockpot layer pork chops, add the cream of chicken soup, then sprinkle dry Ranch dressing all over.
Cover and cook on high for 4 hours OR Low for 6 hours.

Its a weight watchers recipe


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ok ladies... I have hit a workout wall. I DONT want to workout. This entire week I have dreaded knowing that I have to workout. As soon as I get on the bike I want to get right back off. I push through it and do my hour/20 miles/500+ calories but its a struggle. Im seeing the results and today post workout I was back down to 175.5 and pre-workout I am 176.8/177.0 but I am forcing myself to do the workout. Any tips? I really need to get a treadmill or something to have some variety.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Food Porn Time!!! 

Veggie Burger Bowl... 

Veggie Bubba Burger (any veggie burger) chopped up with lettuce, red onion, and Chrissy Teigen burger sauce (1/3 cup Mayo, 2TBS ketchup, 2TBS Chuhula Hot Sauce, 2TBS Dill Relish or 3TBS chopped pickles mixed). I added some hot cherry peppers to mine to make it spicy. 

This was similar to a BigMac but so healthy and delicious! I’m stuffed but seriously want more.


----------



## pacificlove

We shared a rack of pork ribs for dinner... I think I have mastered the art of fall of the bones meat ribs! 

Cews: maybe it's time to switch up your workout to something else so you don't get bored by it? Or push through it, because afterwards you know you feel good about it!

My work out was grooming the dog today, in all seriousness, he's pretty good about just lying there for his groom so not really a work out but i was baby free for about half an hour which is note worthy. Tons more to brush.


----------



## gigglebox

Cews i was going to say, looks like a big mac! Yummmmmm. 
Not sure on the bike...are you doing anything while cycling? I used to cycle in a room with a tv. Watching a show really helped. I actually got REAALY into a show once and made the rule I could only watch it on the bike. 

Pl how did you score child-free time?! Lucky.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Cews i was going to say, looks like a big mac! Yummmmmm.
> Not sure on the bike...are you doing anything while cycling? I used to cycle in a room with a tv. Watching a show really helped. I actually got REAALY into a show once and made the rule I could only watch it on the bike.
> 
> Pl how did you score child-free time?! Lucky.

It was like a BigMac! I couldn't believe how tasty it was. The first time I had the sauce was a month ago but I haven't had a burger since. I knew as soon as I saw the salad I would have to try it with this sauce. 

Good news this morning! I stepped on the scale first thing and it was down to 175.4!!!!
WOOOHOOOOO!!!!!

When I started on this board I was 185/186 so I am officially 10lbs down! I cant freaking believe it! Only 5lbs more to reach this months goal and 15lbs to reach my end of june goal of 160.


----------



## gigglebox

DAYUM CEWS! Go you!!!!!


----------



## pacificlove

Love me my big Mac....we have that special sauce in our fridge, it probably just screams calories at you. ;)

Gigs, DH understands that I can't just do baby all day all week long and tries to give me breaks when baby agrees with them. DH came home from work early yesterday and L was still having his nap. Just good timing too.


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> Love me my big Mac....we have that special sauce in our fridge, it probably just screams calories at you. ;)
> 
> Gigs, DH understands that I can't just do baby all day all week long and tries to give me breaks when baby agrees with them. DH came home from work early yesterday and L was still having his nap. Just good timing too.


BigMacs are one of my guilty pleasures... seriously my favorite fast-food burger ever! Closely followed by their cheeseburger and then Carls Jr. Western Burger. Ugh... Im hungry lol! 

DH is the same way. Since I am home all day with the boys he gives me breaks whenever he can. Usually I try to get out for a few hours on the weekend to catch my breath.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> DAYUM CEWS! Go you!!!!!

Thank you!


----------



## MollyMoon

Cews--I was going to say maybe your body is telling you that it wants a variation of workouts, sometimes my body will respond better by alternating workouts because it is getting too used to one its not as effective. But you know what is good and what you are able to do.


----------



## pacificlove

Cewsbaby said:


> BigMacs are one of my guilty pleasures... seriously my favorite fast-food burger ever! Closely followed by their cheeseburger and then Carls Jr. Western Burger. Ugh... Im hungry lol!
> 
> DH is the same way. Since I am home all day with the boys he gives me breaks whenever he can. Usually I try to get out for a few hours on the weekend to catch my breath.

I am far from a few hours. Baby is only 7 weeks old and exclusively bf'd.. Lol guess I can't complain. 

So my journey of getting my dogs food allergies under control has lead me to kangaroo meat. It only has 2% fat! Talk about super lean meat, not enough to sustain a dog, and I won't do it long term as my dog actually needs to gain weight. Compare that with lean ground beef which contains 17% fat! Even chicken is over 10%.
Best part is the price as it's significantly cheaper then beef!
I ordered a case of trim of it through my butcher for dogfood. Trim is good for human consumption, basically all the pieces that are too small to make up steaks or roasts, etc. Lots of people use it to make sausage. Maybe I'll have some nice pieces for a stew ;) 
I am weirdly exited about it :haha:


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> I am far from a few hours. Baby is only 7 weeks old and exclusively bf'd.. Lol guess I can't complain.
> 
> So my journey of getting my dogs food allergies under control has lead me to kangaroo meat. It only has 2% fat! Talk about super lean meat, not enough to sustain a dog, and I won't do it long term as my dog actually needs to gain weight. Compare that with lean ground beef which contains 17% fat! Even chicken is over 10%.
> Best part is the price as it's significantly cheaper then beef!
> I ordered a case of trim of it through my butcher for dogfood. Trim is good for human consumption, basically all the pieces that are too small to make up steaks or roasts, etc. Lots of people use it to make sausage. Maybe I'll have some nice pieces for a stew ;)
> I am weirdly exited about it :haha:

Ive never had Kangaroo meat but I would be game to try it! I grew up in the South (USA) and ate a lot of deer meat growing up. As an adult I still prefer it over cow. I used to go to the place that served a lot of different meats at different times of the year but never had Kangaroo. I bet it's good.


----------



## pacificlove

Cews, I like deer! Actually I like all the game animals. While they all look pretty in nature, they taste good too. When we lived in the prairies I made friends with a hunting co-worker and through him got to try a nice variety: bear, moose, elk, deer, antelope, mountain goat.. etc they are so wonderful lean!
Turns out kangaroo is all harvested from the wild. They are seen as a neusance over there (worst then the deer that walk through town here attacking dogs and people)...
My delivery arrives today :)


----------



## Flueky88

I would try kangaroo. I do love venison!! My dad brought some venison jerky last week:) sorry I'm not here much. I've been eating terribly and ashamed I had been gaining. I'm feeling more committed to eating better now though. I've lost a bit I had gained though :) huge congrats to those losing. Maybe I should make a ticker


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> I would try kangaroo. I do love venison!! My dad brought some venison jerky last week:) sorry I'm not here much. I've been eating terribly and ashamed I had been gaining. I'm feeling more committed to eating better now though. I've lost a bit I had gained though :) huge congrats to those losing. Maybe I should make a ticker

I have to do something to make me accountable so I am losing with my sister! She is a beast and has lost over 35lbs but she had a lot more to lose than me. I have been using the Noom app and it helps me keep track of weight and calories burned and consumed. Without it I would be a mess. I lost and gained for a good while before using this to track everything. Its really helped! 

I have switched it up a bit. Still riding my bike but watching a new show (cold case show on Hulu) and its helped keep my mind off just biking. Right now I am about 12lbs down. My mom is coming to visit next month and I hope to be down to 165ish before she gets here. That gives me about 6 weeks to lose 7/8 lbs. I think that's totally doable.


----------



## Lunabelle

Well done Cews on the weight loss!! I'm loosing weight sooo slowly, but the good thing is it is down from the start! Things change don't they as you get older, in my 20's I would be in shape in two weeks. 

I'm sharing this recipe with you guys, really loved it! It's amazing for those sugar cravings. Still high in calories, but all healthy! Also helps lower the cholesterol, full of antioxidants, fiber... my little one also loves them.


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks for the share Luna ^_^ I'll have to try that as my days of eating my weight in cadbury mini eggs comes to a close.

Fluek I too have been gaining weight back and have the weight gain shame :(

I am starting a bet with my MIL on Monday though! First to lose 20lbs wins $100! Think of all the cadbury mini eggs I could buy! :rofl:

Anyway I don't feel entirely ready for a weight loss challenge but I hope it motivates me. Honestly i think I could lose all my weight in the kitchen if I could manage to stop with the sweets.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hows everyone doing? 

Ive been good but today is a cheat day! Im having Lasagna and texas toast! OH MY GOD!!! I cant wait! lol

Currently my weight is 172.9 so Im pretty happy with that. Ive been looking for some new recipes on pinterest and found a few new ones to try. Ill let you know if any of them are really good! 

I really want to be at 169 by the end of the month which is achievable and 160 by the end of next month. Im getting close! I know it should happen sooner since I am so close to 169 right now! 

What are your short term goals right now?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh yummmm texas toast!

My fat ass is officially up to 185.2! That is so sad considering I had gotten down to 175.8...so I've gained 10lbs! It stops now though. My weight loss challenge started today and I also went grocery shopping yesterday. The sweets are gone from my house as well. Baby has begun sleeping in longer stretches so I think it's time to get this weight OFF! This first week will be kind of a test to see if simply taking sugary snacks out of my diet makes a difference. 

Well, that and getting some walking in. The weather is finally warming up!

Cews you are doing great! Your goals are totally doable.

My short term goal is to get back into the 170's within 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Lunabelle

Gigglebox I love the idea of a weight loss challenge! I will try to get partner be part of that as he needs motivation to loose weight too but once he puts his mind to it can do really well.

My goal is to loose 6pounds by the end of the months so no chocolate eggs here... we were building and painting a playhouse for the kiddo so I wasn't in the mood for cooking and we ended up eating unhealthy on the weekend. I don't wanna weight myself to see the damage. Gna try to better this week and exercise a lot. 

I tried having celery juice every morning and that was working well, I just find it hard to keep up.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Oh yummmm texas toast!
> 
> My fat ass is officially up to 185.2! That is so sad considering I had gotten down to 175.8...so I've gained 10lbs! It stops now though. My weight loss challenge started today and I also went grocery shopping yesterday. The sweets are gone from my house as well. Baby has begun sleeping in longer stretches so I think it's time to get this weight OFF! This first week will be kind of a test to see if simply taking sugary snacks out of my diet makes a difference.
> 
> Well, that and getting some walking in. The weather is finally warming up!
> 
> Cews you are doing great! Your goals are totally doable.
> 
> My short term goal is to get back into the 170's within 2-3 weeks.


Giggle, you have this! I had to cut out sweets and soda to lose the weight and work out 5 days a week. Its working but I do occasionally let myself have something or I would go nuts! I did buy some skinny cow ice cream sandwiches that were pretty good. Just a thought... for my soda I bought flavored sparkling water. Its working so far. With soda I CRAVE that acidic taste so the sparkling water really hits that for me! 

I know you can get back to 170's in that time frame. Good luck! I can always be a part of your motivation team! That goes for ALL of you ladies. My little sister and I have been pushing each other and its working for us!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Lunabelle said:


> Gigglebox I love the idea of a weight loss challenge! I will try to get partner be part of that as he needs motivation to loose weight too but once he puts his mind to it can do really well.
> 
> My goal is to loose 6pounds by the end of the months so no chocolate eggs here... we were building and painting a playhouse for the kiddo so I wasn't in the mood for cooking and we ended up eating unhealthy on the weekend. I don't wanna weight myself to see the damage. Gna try to better this week and exercise a lot.
> 
> I tried having celery juice every morning and that was working well, I just find it hard to keep up.

I have to ask what is celery juice? Is it pureed celery or something you buy? Celery is good for weight loss so I read. I like cucumber and lemon water myself. I buy powered lemon from amazon and use that. I found it while I was pregnant since I suffered from HG with both pregnancies and it helped me keep liquid down and helped a little with the nausea.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Mondays weigh-in is in..... 171.9

That means I am down a total of 14lbs! I cant believe it! I am really starting to see the results. I went from a size 14 jeans down to 11 (I have a lot of excess skin on my belly) so I think if it wasn't for my stomach I would be 10. Ive lost 1 1/2 inches of my belly and my legs, arms and face are a lot smaller! My boobs have shrunk too which makes me so happy. I was a 44DD and now I am more like a 42DD and maybe a little smaller! My bras are definitely looser!

Starting weight: 185/186
Current weight: 171.9


----------



## gigglebox

Go you!!! Actually that's good to hear that a big difference can be seen with "only" a 14lb loss. I am reeeaally looking forward to fitting back into my jean shorts! I hope I can squeeze back into them when I get down closer to 170.

I'm also curious about this celery juice as they mentioned it on the radio recently as a new health fad. 

Luna buying our first house is how I got to my largest non pregnant size because we were so busy house hunting we rarely had time for a healthy home cooked meal! It's crazy how awful eating out really can be. We also had the freedom to do it since we both worked and could afford it plus no kid yet. I got up to nearly 200lbs and had never been pregnant! For reference that's about 50lbs up from where I like to comfortably sit weight-wise and 53lbs up from when I met my hubby 2-3 years prior to that. We like to say love made us fat lol

So yesterday was day 1 of really minding my diet and it went well!!! I also got in a walk so I'm feeling super motivated. MIL and I are cheering each other on which is great. She actually NEEDS to lose the weight as she's got fatty liver damage she's trying to reverse. So we are trying to plan out walking together more often. 

I also i found these to curb my chocolate craving. They're soooo good! I think I'm going to split them out into portion sizes for just a few a day because they are almost TOO good haha. When there's a whole bag it's tempting to overindulge.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Giggle those look yummy! I will have to see if I can find those.


----------



## gigglebox

Weighed this morning and am already down to 183 :thumbup: i gained weight so quick that I have a feeling the first couple pounds are going to fall off. Probably when I get around 178 it'll slow down substantially...just a perdiction. 

Cews they are super yummy, especially if you like yoir chocolate with a little crunch. They're about 10cals a nut so you canplan your consumption accordingly. I've split mine into little baby food containers, 10 in each, and am going to just have one container a day.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs those look delicious. I don't think I have enough control to only eat 10 even if divided into portions. 

Way to go everyone. I haven't weighed myself recently as my birthday was Saturday. MILs birthday today too. I feel pretty good about today. I walked 2 miles and have ate fairly healthy. Bought some carrots to eat as a snack. Hope to see some loss in the next couple weeks. Not trying to put a time frame for my goals.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek how tall are you? I feel like our stats and goals are about the same.


----------



## Flueky88

I used to be 5'9" but I'm 5'8" now


----------



## gigglebox

Oh that's right I forgot you all are super tall! Well mevermind what I said then lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

Giggle how tall are you? Im all of 5'3" with a super short torso! Unfortunately all my extra weight I carry in the belly and it shows. 

Tonight dinner is Margherita Pasta Skillet....

Recipe:


3/4 box whole grain pasta of choice
2 and 1/2 cups water
1 tsp salt
3 oz fresh mozzarella cheese
1 cup reduced fat mozzarella or Italian blend cheese
1 box cherry tomatoes
10 basil leaves
3 tbsp fresh garlic
In a pan add pasta, tomatoes, 8 basil leaves, salt, and water. Bring to a boil on medium heat and stir periodically. Once water has reduced put on low and add garlic. I did this in a cast iron skillet so once the water had reduced I added the cheese and threw it in the oven for 5 mins on 400 degrees to melt the cheese. Garnish with remaining basil, chopped. Viola! This would be great with chicken shrimp, or scallops!

Macros (per serving for 8 servings): 209 calories, 5g fat, 29g carbs, 11g protein

I love pasta and not a huge fan of whole grain pasta but Im going to give it another shot for this. Ill update with a post on how it tastes tonight.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs lol!! Yes DH is especially tall and I think V will be taller than me at her adult height. S is fairly tall and skinny but she's only 6 weeks.

Cews that does sound good especially with some shrimp. 

I've got chicken and rice baking in the oven for tonight. It's not really diet friendly, but simple to prepare.


----------



## Lunabelle

Cews and giggle, it's easy to make celery juice at home even without a juicer. I put the celery sticks to the blender and add water. I don't use any exact measurements, I just cut up a bunch of celery and fill the blender with water. Then I pass it through a filter and voila. I try to use the leftovers in any food I'm cooking like omelettes or add it in smoothies. When i did it for a few days in a row my belly and fingers weren't bloated at all. So it's def smth I wanna keep up for the summer. I'm just not very good at doing it as I always want my coffee before I do anything, as you're not supposed to eat or drink anything else before or 15-30min after. Sometimes I did cheat though and have coffee at the same time or before and it still seemed to work. I figured its better doing it wrong than not at all. I def recommend trying it! The celery lasts longer in the fridge if you remove the leaves. 

Cews I am the same! i'm 5'1 and extra weight always goes on my belly!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Lunabelle said:


> Cews and giggle, it's easy to make celery juice at home even without a juicer. I put the celery sticks to the blender and add water. I don't use any exact measurements, I just cut up a bunch of celery and fill the blender with water. Then I pass it through a filter and voila. I try to use the leftovers in any food I'm cooking like omelettes or add it in smoothies. When i did it for a few days in a row my belly and fingers weren't bloated at all. So it's def smth I wanna keep up for the summer. I'm just not very good at doing it as I always want my coffee before I do anything, as you're not supposed to eat or drink anything else before or 15-30min after. Sometimes I did cheat though and have coffee at the same time or before and it still seemed to work. I figured its better doing it wrong than not at all. I def recommend trying it! The celery lasts longer in the fridge if you remove the leaves.
> 
> Cews I am the same! i'm 5'1 and extra weight always goes on my belly!


Ill have to try that celery trick. I usually have a cup of coffee first thing but this is an idea to try.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Gigs lol!! Yes DH is especially tall and I think V will be taller than me at her adult height. S is fairly tall and skinny but she's only 6 weeks.
> 
> Cews that does sound good especially with some shrimp.
> 
> I've got chicken and rice baking in the oven for tonight. It's not really diet friendly, but simple to prepare.

Yummm, I love shrimp but DH hates seafood. lol! He is a meats and potatoes guy but if it wasn't for the fact that there are a few meat dishes I like I would be a vegetarian. I like Chicken and Rice. It reminds me of being a kid. My mom made it a lot.


----------



## Lunabelle

Let me know what you think once you've tried it. Some people don't like the taste, I like celery though so it wasn't a problem. But in case you don't like the taste, it does get better as you get used to it.

I am trying to cut down meat too, but my partner just loves meat. And simple carbs- lots of them. It's can be really hard to try to get fit with someone else eating badly, he says he wants to improve but I guess it's baby steps. His go to food is pizza too if I only have healthy food in the house. I find it's best to stay in another room or go to sleep as if I see the pizza I won't be able to resist and will feel so yucky the next day.

Just have to try to do well, one day at a time. I was looking in the mirror and was seeing some change, my fat sausages in the back from underneath my bra are disapearing and being replaced by some muscles in the middle. Very motivating to continue. Are you guys taking some photos to see change?


----------



## Flueky88

Luna I like celery but with peanut butter. I may try eventually. Right now mornings are hectic if I want to "sleep in". Agree that it's hard with diet if your partner isn't on board. I totally should do some photos and measurements. I wish my NB would let me put her down without crying almost all the time. 

Cews I love seafood. I love meat in general but have typically avoided red meat until I met DH. Also why can't potatoes be as healthy as kale or broccoli?


AFM making some small changes. Less processed easy foods, walking, cutting down sweets. Feeling a bit better and going to try to just weigh weekly. I think it's hard when weighing daily.

On a bad note bought a red velvet cake for MILs birthday. On a positive note resisted buying anything else from the bakery. It was hard, those chocolate eclairs looked amazing *drools*


----------



## Cewsbaby

I love Red Velvet cake but I found that instead of eggs use plain greek yogurt. Less calories so it makes it a little healthier! Plus (hubby agrees) the cake actually tastes better! So win-win :)

As for celery, I LOVE celery plain so I think the juice would be totally doable. I try to just weight myself once a week but I always step on the scale before and after my workout but then later in the day it creeps back up and makes me upset so I NEED to stop doing that. I really don't know why I do it because its the same every time. Lol. 

I really can live without meat but I do like the occasional burger, hotdog (100% beef) or steak. Im not a huge fan of plain chicken and honestly I cant even stomach salmon or most fresh water fish. It makes me sick every single time. Salt water fish I can do though. Im a huge seafood lover but since DH isn't I rarely get it. He's also not into beans (Red beans and rice is my favorite food) or mushrooms (another favorite) so I cant make a lot of my childhood favorites and if it calls for it I try and substitute with what I can.


----------



## Cewsbaby

UPDATE: 

So dinner was a success! My only complaint is that the mozzarella didn’t really melt so I didn’t eat it. Thankfully I added a small amount of Italian cheese so that saved it. It wasn’t full of flavor but more of a light summer type spaghetti. I really enjoyed it.


----------



## gigglebox

Y'all are making me hungry.

Hmm I can't stand celery...but yummmm seafood! We might have oysters for Easter and I am EXCITED!

I also gain weight in my gut, face, and arms. My ass gets a little bigger but not much. And my boobs always stay the same. I'm 5'5". 

Cews I always get said when people don't like mushrooms! They're soooo good!

Fluek I would have absolutely indulged in that cake lol. What day will you be weighing in? I will most likely be weighing in daily because I don't like being surprised in a negative way...like if I'm thinking I did good and expect a lower number, but it doesn't go as low as I hoped, I get discouraged. Weighing daily keeps my expectations realistic I think.

What do y'all do for motivation? I love before & after weight loss pics! I should dig up my own and share here...

Oh and yes I did take pics this time! I wilk probably take a progress pic when I hit the 160's.


----------



## Flueky88

I gain primarily in my abdomen and some in my boobs. Unfortunately my boobs usually get smaller before my gut :( 

Mushrooms are delicious. Going to fix omelettes sunday with mushrooms, green pepper, and bacon. 

Gigs we are eating cake later today. I'm planning on just a small piece. I think I'll weigh on Thursdays. I weighed this morning and gained from my birthday weekend. 193, it's okay. Just motivation to do better.

My motivation would just come after feeling disgusted with myself. Kinda like a smoker having to get that drive to quit I suppose. Food is an addiction for me sadly. I'll see if DH will take some pics for me. I won't post until I get an after pic :haha:

Taking MIL out tomorrow for lunch. I need to come up with a plan. I do kinda want to get whatever I want because I don't eat at this place often. It's a local restaurant. I'm so glad a friend of mine invited me there because I would have never stopped there as it's so rinky dinky looking.


----------



## gigglebox

What kind of food is it?

Ok this took a minute to find but here I am after weight loss following ds1. I was about 187 in the before pic, and 150ish? In the after pic. Somewhere i have a compilation pic of every 10lbs down in the same swim suit but lord knows where that is now!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh for the tecord I had extensions in the second pic. Thrown in for date night...in the end I kind of looked like my husband's hooker but oh well :rofl:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Not a great before picture but here is me in February right before I started my weight loss journey. It was this picture that made me flinch with how big I had gotten. Ugh. I will have to get DH to take an after one


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs you look fantastic in that red dress! 

Cews you should definitely have a current pic to see your progress.

I might share a pic. I feel embarassed when I don't love my body.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh and they have a little of everything. Sandwhiches, burgers, pizza. I think steak. I usually get their cajun chicken sandwich and spiral chips.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im a photographer so I am usually behind the camera. I only have a few pictures of me because of this. My 4 year old took that one! lol! He takes after his momma in that aspect! With the weight gain I hate being in front of the camera even more now. Its crazy!


----------



## gigglebox

Cews do you photograph professionally? I dabble  mostly I just do photo shoots for mtself ir friends and family. Anyway that picture isn't as bad as you think. I love a good picture with a genuine smile! My 7yo has a habit of taking horribly unflattering pics of me. He has a kids camera and admittedly I've deleted some of his pics of me lol

Mmmmm that sounds good Fluek. I don't know why but now I'm craving fried pickles.

And thank you for the compliment! I hope to get back to that weight...ideally before I have to be somewhere in a bathing suit haha. I honestly can't remember how long it took me to lose the weight...after Ds2 I think I went from 185ish to 155ish in 3 months, but i was really sick with mono and dropped about 11lbs in a couple weeks at the end...And once I recovered from that I got pregnant lol. I think after ds1 it was about 7 months...? That was to go from about 187 to 140. In conclusion, I have no idea what is a realistic time frame to lose 30lbs this time.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Cews do you photograph professionally? I dabble :p mostly I just do photo shoots for mtself ir friends and family. Anyway that picture isn't as bad as you think. I love a good picture with a genuine smile! My 7yo has a habit of taking horribly unflattering pics of me. He has a kids camera and admittedly I've deleted some of his pics of me lol
> 
> Mmmmm that sounds good Fluek. I don't know why but now I'm craving fried pickles.
> 
> And thank you for the compliment! I hope to get back to that weight...ideally before I have to be somewhere in a bathing suit haha. I honestly can't remember how long it took me to lose the weight...after Ds2 I think I went from 185ish to 155ish in 3 months, but i was really sick with mono and dropped about 11lbs in a couple weeks at the end...And once I recovered from that I got pregnant lol. I think after ds1 it was about 7 months...? That was to go from about 187 to 140. In conclusion, I have no idea what is a realistic time frame to lose 30lbs this time.

I am! I always loved photography as a child and knew it was something I wanted to do! I love being BEHIND the camera. I also deleted a ton of pictures of me that are seriously unflattering! This one I kept. No clue why as I really don't like it but my son always has my phone or his camera (he got a kid one for his birthday) and he chases our dog around the house yelling say cheese! Its so cute! 

Fried pickles do sound so yummy! Especially dipped in ranch. Ugh... NO FRIED FOODS!!! lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Haha I've been good! No fried foods here. 

Not sure what our Easter meal will entail but it SOUNDS healthy...oysters, grilled chicken & veggies, deviled eggs, and salad...so far. No word on dessert...

I'll get my exercise in tomorrow though! Disc golf day! :happydance:


----------



## gigglebox

Oh forgot to mention I was back down to 181 this morning :thumbup: I am excited to be back in the 170's soon!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Go Giggle! The 170's will be there before you know it! I am proud of all of you ladies! This is such a hard thing to do. Too bad weight loss isn't as easy and fun as gaining it.


----------



## gigglebox

Ainthat the truth!
Don't sing my praises yet, I'm still up like 6lbs from when I started this thread lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Ainthat the truth!
> Don't sing my praises yet, I'm still up like 6lbs from when I started this thread lol

Any weight loss is a reason to celebrate!!! Mine has kinda yo-yoed these last few days but I think it’s because my legs are getting more muscle. I lost another 1/2 inch off my waste so I know I’m still losing.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Here is my good before and after of my problem area! I think the difference is crazy in a month and I am so proud of myself! Same shirt in all 3 photos but different bottoms in the last one! 

1) March 13th
2) April 9th
3) April 19th


----------



## gigglebox

Definitely a noticable difference!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews awesome progression pics!


----------



## gigglebox

How's everyone doing? 

Got down to 180 but back up to 181 this morning...grrr. I am trying to update my ticker. It was at my weight at birth (206) but I changed it to the weight I am really starting my weight loss mission at (185.2).

Hubs is going to start joining me now. We're trying to figure out how we can get walks in with him working full time. With the sun going down so late now i feel like after dinner walks are totally doable. Only problem is we live in the country and have to drive to a neighborhood to walk.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im doing good! Had a cheat day yesterday but still didn't do too bad. I am down to 170.1 with first morning weigh-in! So lost almost 2lbs last week. 

SW: 185/186
WI: 170.1

I would do a ticker but it tells me I have too many! lol! 

Giggle, is it too far of a walk on your road to do evening walks? I would love to incorporate them back into my daily workouts too! I use to walk all the time but its gotten harder with 2 kids. Plus, I like to listen to my audiobook while I walk and DH is a talker! lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Unfortunately we live off a busy 55mph road :/

Wow 15lbs down!!! Great job!

I am a little bummed I didn't start my weight loss attempts when I was already 175ish. Very annoying to have put myself in a position where I have to lose an additional 10lbs! I guess there's no point in beating myself up now...better late than never?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs same here. Live off a 55 mph road so we have to drive to walk. I've been walking after dropping oldest off. 

Cews I always loved to walk and listen to music. Can't get that now. Maybe I will during lunch breaks when I return to work. 


Didn't do the best over the weekend. Could have done worse though. I won't weigh in until Thursday though.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Awe man that stinks! I don't think I would walk down a busy road either! My mom actually instilled a love of walking when I was a pre-teen. I used to walk with her and my aunt 3-5 days a week. I am a champion power walker because of it and I have a very fast pace! My mom is 5'9" and I was about 5'1" so I had to walk fast! 

I always weigh after I workout because I like to see how mush water weight I sweated out and the scale read 169.3!!! I don't rely on the post-workout weight but it was awesome to see the 160's number! I am working my butt off and I am thrilled that I am seeing the results. Once I hit 165 I am celebrating with Pizza! That will be my pre-pregnancy weight for #2 and then only 25lbs to be at pre-pregnancy weight for #1. I expect the weight loss to start to slow down soon as the first part is always the easiest to lose. 

Thank you all for keeping me motivated!


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I wanted to add that I tried a strawberry onion on Easter. It was awesome and I typically won't eat onion unless it's cooked. They didn't taste like onions, more like texture of onion with slightly sweet water taste. Probably could eat it like an apple. Apparently, it's grown/planted with strawberries. If you see one, you should try it.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Oh I wanted to add that I tried a strawberry onion on Easter. It was awesome and I typically won't eat onion unless it's cooked. They didn't taste like onions, more like texture of onion with slightly sweet water taste. Probably could eat it like an apple. Apparently, it's grown/planted with strawberries. If you see one, you should try it.

I will be on the lookout. I have never even seen one! Hubby LOVES onions and will eat a plain onion raw... I call him Shrek but seriously it makes is breath SOOOO rank! Ugh


----------



## Flueky88

Cews my DH is the same! He loves onions especially red onions which make me gag. 

Feeling a bit proud on my lunch. I had carrots, grapes, and some potato salad. Obviously the potato salad isn't healthy but small victories.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So I think I can count it as reaching my STG of hitting 169 before the end of the month! Woke up to 169.1!!! Only 4lbs to go to reach 165 which is where I want to be in exactly one month before my mom comes down! Hopefully I can be below that. Plus now its only 4lbs until my celebration dinner of Pizza!!!!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews my DH is the same! He loves onions especially red onions which make me gag.
> 
> Feeling a bit proud on my lunch. I had carrots, grapes, and some potato salad. Obviously the potato salad isn't healthy but small victories.

Good job on your lunch! If you make it homemade use light mayo and french's yellow mustard is zero calories. You can make it a little more healthy that way! I love all starchy foods and that has been the hardest thing for me to cut out!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews thanks! My husband actually makes it. I'll get the light mayo next time. He actually doesn't use mustard, lots of apple cider vinegar, yum! I also love carbs and sweets. I'm trying to slowly wean down on them. MIL bought DH and I a huge hollow chocolate bunny each... yeah that's not going to help. Huge congrats on hitting your goal! I believe you can meet your goal next month :)

In other news forgot to update my ticker last Thursday... I went up to 193. So hoping I lost or at worst maintained.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews thanks! My husband actually makes it. I'll get the light mayo next time. He actually doesn't use mustard, lots of apple cider vinegar, yum! I also love carbs and sweets. I'm trying to slowly wean down on them. MIL bought DH and I a huge hollow chocolate bunny each... yeah that's not going to help. Huge congrats on hitting your goal! I believe you can meet your goal next month :)
> 
> In other news forgot to update my ticker last Thursday... I went up to 193. So hoping I lost or at worst maintained.

I love apple cider vinegar! I used to make a detox drink with ACV, cinnamon and water. I should probably do that again. Its also good for the skin.


----------



## pacificlove

Sorry been absent for a few days. A couple of busy days and then I got sick. Still don't have my voice back!

I was going to weigh myself at my mom's over Easter this weekend, but between busy long holiday and sickness, I just didn't get around to it.

As for running, we are few minutes drive away from the 90km/h highway. Far enough away that I won't worry about my kids running into it. However, we had a black bear visit us this morning, so a good reminder of the fact that we do live rural. The neighbor says a momma bear and her cub live somewhere in the bush behind our house and 2 doors down. So that's great...

I love fish for a lean dinner protein, however our doctor has advised us absolutely no fish or shellfish until we've had allergy testing done for ds1. He had an allergic reaction a few weeks ago, so until we know severity, we won't risk it. The referral is in, now we are just waiting for an appointment. Hopefully our Canadian system won't make us wait a year...

Can't remember who said her husband is a steak and potatoes guy: mine was too when I met him. A good alternative is bison! It's a red lean meat fairly easy available in north america.


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> Sorry been absent for a few days. A couple of busy days and then I got sick. Still don't have my voice back!
> 
> I was going to weigh myself at my mom's over Easter this weekend, but between busy long holiday and sickness, I just didn't get around to it.
> 
> As for running, we are few minutes drive away from the 90km/h highway. Far enough away that I won't worry about my kids running into it. However, we had a black bear visit us this morning, so a good reminder of the fact that we do live rural. The neighbor says a momma bear and her cub live somewhere in the bush behind our house and 2 doors down. So that's great...
> 
> I love fish for a lean dinner protein, however our doctor has advised us absolutely no fish or shellfish until we've had allergy testing done for ds1. He had an allergic reaction a few weeks ago, so until we know severity, we won't risk it. The referral is in, now we are just waiting for an appointment. Hopefully our Canadian system won't make us wait a year...
> 
> Can't remember who said her husband is a steak and potatoes guy: mine was too when I met him. A good alternative is bison! It's a red lean meat fairly easy available in north america.

That would be my husband. He would eat steak/chicken and potatoes ever day if he could. I prefer venison personally as thats what I grew up on but if I have a choice its seafood for me. Too bad DH isn't a fan! lol! 

Im glad your feeling a little better! It sucks so bad to be sick.


----------



## pacificlove

Cews, my hubby was exactly the same when we met. After living together for a while we both got bored of our limited kitchen skills and started trying out different fishes. Salmon I like best when I prep it: DH likes to put different spices on it then me and cooks according. Our favorite is tuna steaks (not cheap!), seared from the outside, raw in the middle. Yummy! Took us a few years to discover and perfect. It's rather expensive here, so only treat ourselves every once in a while. The other fish I love for it's flavors is milkfish: super cheap but the downfall is the amount of bones, however totally worth it for the flavor in my opinion. I marinade it with a ton of garlic, salt, pepper, lemon juice and oil for a few hours and then bake it. You don't even taste the typical garlic flavor when baked.
I definitely would encourage you to try out your adventurous side with fish and try them all multiple times cooked different ways until you find one or mkre that is liked.

Like I said before, it took me a few years to get hubby outside his comfort zone of chicken and rice or steak and potato dinners


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific I really like catfish :) DH likes fish too thankfully. He was used to bread at every meal though. 

AFM down 0.2lb I'm happy with that as we went out for MILs birthday and Easter last weekend. Plus didn't really give weight loss a good effort until Tuesday. Hope to see more loss next week.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Good for you Flueky! Any loss is good! You got this! Just remember that muscle weighs more than fat and when it starts to slow down or yo-yo when you are working out this is probably what's going on! I have to reming myself of this often. 

I actually thought I would be up today because I ate like crap last night but Im down .4lbs so I will take it! Im only 3.7lbs away from my goal when my mom comes down in a month! I should have this goal by almost double! I cant believe how well I have stuck to this diet and exercise plan! Im not posting on FB again until I reach 20lbs gone and I am almost there! Its so crazy to know that I have lost this much! my son is 21lbs and its crazy to pick him up knowing that what I lost is almost the size of my baby!


----------



## gigglebox

All this talk about fish is making me want sushi! I may have to get sashimi next time I'm at the store...

Cews wow great job on your goal. What kind of pizza will you be treating yourself to?

Pl ate there any nearby parks you could go to instead? This is what I do, or drive to a neighborhood.

I am finally back in the 170's! I was 179.4 this morning :thumbup: I can't wait to get into the 160's now! I wish there was an easy way to expedite the weight loss!


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> All this talk about fish is making me want sushi! I may have to get sashimi next time I'm at the store...
> 
> Cews wow great job on your goal. What kind of pizza will you be treating yourself to?
> 
> Pl ate there any nearby parks you could go to instead? This is what I do, or drive to a neighborhood.
> 
> I am finally back in the 170's! I was 179.4 this morning :thumbup: I can't wait to get into the 160's now! I wish there was an easy way to expedite the weight loss!

Yummy to Sushi! I would love some of that myself! I cant eat a lot of fresh water fish as it makes me sick. No clue why but Samon will NOT stay down and catfish is hit or miss. It stinks because fish is so healthy but salt water fish I can usually do.

I am weird about pizza but a light cheese pizza with jalapeños and pineapple. I know, I know, it sounds weird but a friend had me try it and was amazing! The sweet, salty and spicy all work together and its so good! I never would have tried it on my own. I love pineapple but not on pizza! lol! This is my favorite combo I have ever tried! Normally it was jalapeño, bell pepper and onion but not any more. I honestly cant wait! I haven't had true pizza in a month and I cant wait. Its one of my favorite foods.

Good job on being back in the 170's! You got this girl! I am so proud of all of us!

One thing Im eating a lot of right now is watermelon since its so healthy and mostly water. I can get so full on it but its so low in calories I don't care! I can go through an entire watermelon by myself in a few days!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews, if I remember correctly a stick of butter is half a lb. It really helped put weight loss into perspective. The child analogy is even better. I want to lose a little over 30 and my girl was just under 30 a few weeks ago. I also looove watermelon!! I can also eat one by myself in a few days. I actually ate some for lunch :)

Gigs I went to publix Tuesday and got some of their fresh sushi. Yummy :) I could eat it almost every day. Congrats for making it to 170s and yes wish their was an easier and faster way. I don't believe weight loss pills are good for anyone so I've always avoided.

Going to Applebees tonight as we are taking FIL out for his birthday. Need to research and find a healthy option. Having a plan in advance helps out a ton.


----------



## Flueky88

Oh I finally remembered to create starting photo for weight loss.


----------



## gigglebox

Looking good Fluek! You look so good in glasses. 

I know it's too late now but salad eithdressing on the side is always a safe bet...with or without grilled chicken or shrimp.

I'll have to remember to put watermelon on my shopping list. It's sooo good!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thank you. I ended up with bourbon street chicken and shrimp and a side salad with Italian dressing.


----------



## pacificlove

We actually had a dinner I felt good about last night, won't mention the brownies we had after...

Season chicken thighs with salt and pepper, heat a little bit of oil in frying pan. Top side down, fry for 6 minutes until golden over medium heat. Flip to the other side and fry for another 5. Apparently the trick to keeping the chicken juicy is to not move it around a lot. 
Toss a few tablespoons of your favorite BBQ sauce on, heat until nice and sticky. Done! 
I steamed some carrots and beans as a side.


----------



## Cewsbaby

pacificlove said:


> We actually had a dinner I felt good about last night, won't mention the brownies we had after...
> 
> Season chicken thighs with salt and pepper, heat a little bit of oil in frying pan. Top side down, fry for 6 minutes until golden over medium heat. Flip to the other side and fry for another 5. Apparently the trick to keeping the chicken juicy is to not move it around a lot.
> Toss a few tablespoons of your favorite BBQ sauce on, heat until nice and sticky. Done!
> I steamed some carrots and beans as a side.

That sounds delicious! I plan to make a sweet and spicy Chicken soon! I do it in the pressure cooker though!


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific sounds good :) and it's okay to occasionally indulge while losing weight. Brownies are probably my favorite dessert.

Cews sweet and spicy chicken sounds good too.


----------



## Cewsbaby

All that talk about Sushi and I had to get some for dinner! Had some along with a salad so I don't feel too bad about it! 

I also bought some ice cream for desert... Tillamook Chocolate Covered Strawberry. Its a small container but that all I need. I can probably eat the container in 4-5 sittings.


----------



## gigglebox

I read somewhere that cheat days everybnow and again are beneficiail to weight loss. I can't remember the reason but something akin to switching up your workout routine. Do your own research on that though...

I may have to talk hubby into sushi for dinner!

I was down another pound yesterday! I don't like to adjust my ticker until I see the weight gone for at least two days though.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hmmm Im almost back up to my stating weight from Monday... Not sure why because I didn't eat badly at all last night. Maybe its water retention from the soy sauce and rice... We will see tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Sushi quest was a success! We opted for poke bowls instead which is basically deconstructed rolls in a bowl. Took it a step further and got salad greens instead of rice. It was fantastic! We earned it after playing 2 rounds of disc golf at our area's toughest course. It's essentially a LOT of hiking but also throwing frisbee-like discs (through the woods, in fields, up and down hills) and trying to get them in metal baskets. We followed that with a round at our much easier city course.

For those of you unfamiliar woth disc golf I encourage you to look it up and give it a try! We're always trying to grow the sport, especially with women players ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Cews sushi isn't really bad diet wise so no guilt ;) i don't think I'd have your willpower with the ice cream so very impressive. also I'm sure that it was water retention. All the sodium in soy sauce makes it easy to hold onto fluids.

Gigs I believe it kick starts your metabolism a bit. Yay for sushi!! I may have to see if there are any disc golf courses around here.


----------



## gigglebox

Hate to burst your bubble but sushi can absolutely hinder a diet. It's the rice. There's this strange misnomer that sushi is healthy, i guess because of the fish...? But it's compacted rice rolls too. They expand and are full of carbs. 

And despite me working my ass off yesterday and opting not to eat rice in my sushi mix I somehow am up a pound. Maybe water weight? We drank a ton to stay hydrated during the tournament...

Fluek I bet there is! They are all over the place. Some courses are even stroller friendly so you can walk the kids along too. I have never been in to any sports but I love disc golf.


----------



## Flueky88

Still better than pizza or fast food burger imo. But anyways, could definitely be water weight. If you were sweating during the tournament then maybe body was making up for it and trying to hold onto it. 

I used to love basketball, swimming, and running, but never played for school. Maybe once S likes a stroller I'll invest in a double one. Could do disc golf or walk.


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, how did you do in the tournament? You mentioned I was up a league from what you normally play in?


----------



## gigglebox

Good morning ladies!

Fluek that's a good idea. Does S like her car seat? A lot of the double strollers fit car seats, too. Just make sure it's compatible with your brand. I didn't make absolitely sure and I have to wedge the car seat in. I really do not like my double stroller. I wish I opted for a double jogger instead.

I did terribly at the tournament lol! But I knew I would as I was playing with everyone completely out of my league. We play 2 rounds. Round 1 I was in I think 68th place out of a total of 72 players, or 11th in my division of 13 players. The second round I bombed (harder layout) and ultimately finished above only 2 players, one who DNF'ed and one who is much older and very new to the sport. A guy who has been playing 2 weeks beat me by about 2-3 strokes lol! 

I bitched to the tournament director so hopefully he'll have my division up at the next tournament.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, my weight is back down! Thank goodness because all weekend I was up at 169.9 to 170.9. Today I am back down to a respectable 168.3. So less than a pound since last week but at least I am not up again. 

SW: 185/186
WN: 168.3

Im so close the the 20lb loss that I can taste it! If I keep on track then maybe in 2 weeks I should be at 165. 

Im glad you had fun at least playing disk golf. I need to find something that I can do outside get some fresh air!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs no she doesn't like her car seat, unfortunately. S is just all about being held or against me. I do get her to be chill on rare occasion without me. Sorry it didn't go so well Saturday. Hope the director listens to you.

Cews glad your weight went back down. It's why I prefer not to weigh everyday and have avoided weighing after a high sodium day. However I know weighing daily can be a motivator for some and important if you have chf.

AFM think AF is coming in next day or 2. Spotting some pink. Rather pissed as I'm ebf and will be 8 weeks pp on Wednesday. Grrr!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Oh nooooo! So sorry your body has betrayed you! Do you ever crave certain things with af? It's always chocolate for me.

I was still up a pound today. So frustrating!!! My diet has no room for improvement really. I lost 30lbs last year with diet alone and was hoping for the same this time...really not wanting to have to do strenuous, non-sustainable work outs. That's always my downfall. Grrrr hoping this is just a fluke snd my body will let go of the weight soon. That said I'm about a week and a day out from af myself and fully expect to get some bloat weight at that time.


----------



## gigglebox

Cews definitely look into disc golf! One of the great things is it spans across all genders, ages, and abilities. 

I swear I'm not a disc golf spokeswoman but I sound like it lol


----------



## gigglebox

I've been weighing 179.6 for 3 days in a row grrrrrr recalibrated my scale and it went down to 179 but still wtf? I'm frustrated I'm seeing a stall so soon :( i know weight fluctuates so I'll see what it is Thursday, that'll be a week from when I first hit the 170's.

Grrrr


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> I've been weighing 179.6 for 3 days in a row grrrrrr recalibrated my scale and it went down to 179 but still wtf? I'm frustrated I'm seeing a stall so soon :( i know weight fluctuates so I'll see what it is Thursday, that'll be a week from when I first hit the 170's.
> 
> Grrrr

I get the feeling! It seemed like I was stuck between 173 and 175 for weeks. Just remember that muscle weighs more than fat so you might be smaller but gained a little muscle. 

AFM I am sick as a dog. I have so much nausea and I am also extremely gassy as well. I think it might be the reason for the nausea. I have a lot of sinus drainage that I think are the start of allergies. Im just so exhausted but I pushed through my workout. I might skip it tomorrow if I am not feeling better.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I usually eat more in general but get a bit crazy with sweets or chocolates before and start of AF. Sometimes you gotta switch something up. Maybe lift some weights instead of walk, etc. Switching up your exercise is usually a good plateau buster for me. Sorry AF will arrive next week. 

Oh I looked into it and seems there are 2 disc golf courses nearby. 30 to 45 minutes away from them. 

Cews sorry you are not feeling well. Sometimes you gotta rest but I know it can be hard to get back into the swing, well at least for me.

Fixed a new recipe, a healthy cowboy crockpot casserole. It was pretty good. I'll share if anyone is interested. Weigh in tomorrow and feel confident I've lost.


----------



## gigglebox

Healthy crock pot meal? Girrrrrl you're singing my tune! Do share!

Good luck on weigh in


----------



## Cewsbaby

Yes please share! I am always looking for good recipes! 

Yea, I am not sure what's going on but I have felt bad ALL day. Its crazy how off I feel. I slept like a rock last night but it felt like I didn't sleep at all. Im just so tired and off and I hate it.


----------



## gigglebox

Cews I'm sorry you feel that way! I try to get in a nap and reset when I'm feeling like that. Hope it passes...

Are any of you ladies doing actual scheduled work outs?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yes love crockpot meals!! I do what I can here and there until S gets less clingy. 80s+ is too hot to babywear. Her poor cheeks got heat rash in 70s.

Cews so sorry you are feeling poorly. Get as much rest as possible.

Okay I'll share. I did use the ground turkey but I couldn't find the reduced fat cheese. When I added in myfitness pal I got 358 calories for 1/6 of the whole thing which isn't bad and it's filling. Upload isn't working, will try again in a few.

Oh AF didn't start. Not sure what's going on. Spotting stopped. Apparently I thought yesterday was Wednesday. I may weigh in a bit anyways though.


----------



## Flueky88

Finally it's been acting really strange. Also I cooked 7 hours on low. Didn't use sour cream for my calorie count.


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry for so many posts but wanted to say I weighed and am 190.8, a 2 lb loss :happydance:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Sorry for so many posts but wanted to say I weighed and am 190.8, a 2 lb loss :happydance:

Thats awesome! Go you!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

ThNks for the recipe! Definitely going to try that with some healthier substitutes.

Yay for 2lbs! And didn't you somewhat indulge this week?

My scale finally budged, phew! Down to 177.6 this morning.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs oh yeah I definitely don't eat perfect. I've had some ice cream and had Chinese buffet Saturday. I portion though and most days stayed below calorie goal or barely over.

Glad scales budged for you!


----------



## gigglebox

Scale somehow down to 176.6! I think I'm about back to where I was when I stared this thread :thumbup: I'm almost a third of my way to my first goal! Eeee!

That said, MAN I'm hungry today! I want to eat everything. The candy in my house is soooo tempting today...


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs way to go! It's so rewarding seeing hard work pay off especially on the scales. Fitting into smaller clothes is also an amazing feeling.

Are you able to eat just a couple pieces or do you succumb to your cravings? Something I do if I want to eat something is drink water to see if I'm really hungry or just wanting food. It works fairly well.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Go Gigs!!! Thats an amazing number! 

AFM I am skipping todays workout. Im still not feeling well... hope to be back on track tomorrow.


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek I had my daily ration of chocobalmonds and just had 2 gummies to satisfy the craving :thumbup:

Cews oh no what's wrong?


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs fantastic job! 

Cews oh no! I hope you feel better tomorrow. Is it a cold or something?


----------



## Cewsbaby

I honestly don't know. Im really *TMI* constipated and seriously nauseous which I think go hand in hand. Not a lot is helping with the issue. It doesn't help that Im also super tired and have some allergy issues going on. Just one of those really off weeks I guess.


----------



## gigglebox

I'll try to refrain from saying the "P" word... :rofl:

Hope you feel better!


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> I'll try to refrain from saying the "P" word... :rofl:
> 
> Hope you feel better!

HAhaha! Thanks! I do feel a little better today! Going to attempt to do my workout.


----------



## pacificlove

Cews, hope you feel better soon!

I won't have a bathroom scale available for another two weeks. However, judging by the tightness of my pants, I am loosing something: weight and/or inches. The muffin top has shrunk.


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for non-scale victories! I can't wait to fit in my favorite shorts again.

I gotta say, I am hoping to get down to a weight where I can feel attractive in short clothes. Nothing skimpy, but enough to show a little skin and not feel bad about it. Confession...disc golf, which hubby & I do together, is a sport largely dominated by men. I would like to make the other men on the course jealous of my husband -- he'll have a wife who plays that is also hot! :rofl:

Anyone else have embarassing goals they'd never say to the general population? :rofl:


----------



## Flueky88

Cews glad you are feeling some better. How did work out go?

Pacific feeling tge difference in clothes and seeing changes is better than the scales :)

Gigs I want to feel sexy again. DH thinks I'm fine but I don't want to be this big. I want to fit in my prepregnancy clothes or I'll have to buy new ones and I'm.... frugal:haha: I also want people to think wow she looks amazing and never guess I'd had kids:rofl:


----------



## gigglebox

YES, the look of shock! That's a good one...when they ask how many kids you have and look amazed by the response


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ive been not terrible but not great all weekend! Lol. I won't be surprised if tomorrow the scale is up a little. Oh well. DH is making smoked chicken wings for supper so there goes a super healthy meal but I will do a big salad and do a fast tonight so maybe that will help.

I do feel better now. I only skipped Thursdays workout and struggled with Fridays but I did it!


----------



## gigglebox

A cheat day here and there shouldn't ruin you. Omg wings sound amazing right now...

Period showed up so all the craving of sweets makes sense now! Such a short LP (8-9 days) but I'm sure I'm still regulating.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> A cheat day here and there shouldn't ruin you. Omg wings sound amazing right now...
> 
> Period showed up so all the craving of sweets makes sense now! Such a short LP (8-9 days) but I'm sure I'm still regulating.

Your right but I just been a log for the past few days since I have not felt well. I just feel sluggish still but I do have a bit more energy. Sorry about the witch! I had the same thing a few cycles ago. I had about 12 days between the two and its been between 25-30 since #2.


----------



## gigglebox

Ok Cews, I wasn't going to say it but with how you've been feelinglately and now mentioning your long cycle and no period yet...sure you're not pregnant?


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Ok Cews, I wasn't going to say it but with how you've been feelinglately and now mentioning your long cycle and no period yet...sure you're not pregnant?

100% sure! I would love a baby but DH isn't sure he wants another one so we have been careful. Plus we have such a hard time conceiving that the chances of me getting pregnant are pretty low already.


----------



## gigglebox

Lol well ok then :) 
I am paranoid/enjoy an excuse to take a test :rofl: i keep 88¢ Walmart tests under my sink "just in case" lol
I'm 99% sure no more kids but the poasa never dies hahaha


----------



## Flueky88

Cews way to go on pushing through to do a workout. I think a cheat day is fine. I try not to usethem as an excuse to go calorie crazy but sometimes I know it's not feasible to stay under my calorie goal. I'm certainly not going to starve myself especially with bfing. So no guilt or shame for those wings!

It was much easier for me to conceive #2 than #1. If you've been careful though then probably not. I'm like gigs, I like POAS to rule out pregnancy.

Gigs I remember having several short LPs pp. Sort of sorry the witch showed but glad you aren't pg right now.

Yeah sometimes its hard to not turn cheat days into weeks :haha: I've been guilty of that. More so when I'm not actually tracking what I eat. Christmas time is the worst with all the sweets!

I actually did an opk last week and if it was positive I was going to use my only hpt in the house, frer. I need to get some ICs. I mean we haven't pulled out or used condoms since I'm bfing so kinda playing with fire right now. I'm not so certain about being done. I would like to wait a little longer though.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Yea, I really do want one more but with DS#2 STILL not sleeping every night through I am way to tired to deal with him and being pregnant. Last night was one of those nights too. He decided to wake up at 4am screaming his head off. No real reason either. Not sure if it was a bad dream or what but it took me about 20 minutes to get him back to sleep but then I slept like crap the rest of the night. I am sooo flipping tired right now.

Soooo... stepped on the scale this morning for my Monday weight in.... 166.0! Im actually down over 2lbs from last week! I have NO clue how though. Only 1lb from being at my goal of 165! And Pizza!!! My next goal after is 160. Technically I could count this as my 20lb goal weight loss but I really want to be at 165 before I count it!

SW:185/186
WN:166.0


----------



## pacificlove

gigglebox said:


> Yay for non-scale victories! I can't wait to fit in my favorite shorts again.
> 
> I would like to make the other men on the course jealous of my husband -- he'll have a wife who plays that is also hot! :rofl:
> 
> Anyone else have embarassing goals they'd never say to the general population? :rofl:

Yepp! As I mentioned, we potentially have travel in our future through DH work and some of the destinations have beaches. I'd love to be that hot mom and wife ;) I have work to do before I feel comfortable...


----------



## gigglebox

FLUEK! Omg I am really surprised to see you are being risky! Power to you for being ok with the potential of a third so soon! Have you had a period yet (I assume not)?

Cews well done!!! Do post us a food porn pic when you get that pizza :haha:

Pl the thought of being in a swim suit on a beach is terrifying! I'll have to face it soon enough though I'm sure...summer is near and we have a couple local lake beaches.

Afm...officially down 10lbs!!! Half way to my $100 bet winnings :thumbup: MIL is evidently only down a pound lol. Yay for me but boo because I really do want her to lose weight as she needs to for her health. Honestly at this point i can see her getting bariatric surgery.

Anywho I still don't fit in my normal clothes so i went to buy a pair of shorts to hold me over for this in between stage. I was feeling pretty good until I tried some stuff on..damn I'll tell ya nothing brings you down to reality quicker than that! It was like "nope still fat." :rofl:

Something like that would normally feel pretty discouraging but I felt the opposite. i'm super motivated right now! I can't wait to het this weight off and feel comfortable in clothes again.


----------



## Flueky88

Cews fantastic job! Well I hope you get your 3rd once you are ready :) the loss of sleep is the worst. My oldest is a great sleeper and was from a young age. My youngest is good for a newborn. I usually get her to sleep from 10p to 3 am and she's just 2 months.

Gigs yeah I really hope to not get pregnant so quick. I'm watching for fertile signs in the meantime but you are correct no AF yet for me. I'm hoping she stays away for awhile from BFing. Ideally if we do decide on #3 I'd start ttc Oct 2020 at earliest. Want to enjoy Disney with the girls next year.

Awesome on weight loss. I hope MIL can lose more weight. I want my mom to as well. She says she's only pre-diabetic but has to take oral hypoglycemic. She recently had to start BP med too. Oh and yeah I tried on old clothes last week. It was sad to say the least :(

It's not really the healthiest but had an awesome pot roast tonight! Can't wait for leftovers tomorrow. DH wanted me to make some lemon cupcakes witj strawberry icing. I'm going to fix Friday so I can give some away. It'll make me not go crazy on them


----------



## gigglebox

Omg i loooove fruit flavored cupcakes! We'll probably have something similar friday for Levin's bday. We may go to buffalo wild wings and i'm pretty excited for wings! A worthy cheat meal!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yum! I like buffalo wild wings. I'm trying to decide to go there or Cheddars for mother's day. I'm leaning towards Cheddars as I think it has some healthier options and I'll blow my day with cupcakes and garlic shrimp with noodles that night. Also, DH offered to take me and his mom out to Hooters for Mother's day. I was not impressed to say the least. I told him no way. Their food really isn't as good as B dubs. It's too greasy.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Blah, I loath Hooters wings. I honestly cant stand them! But B Dubs has the BEST wings! I keep the asian zing sauce and the desert heat dry rub in my house at all times! Their salt and vinegar seasoning is also good on low fat popcorn too! 

I will most deffinetly post some pizza food porn! 

I get the trying on clothes part. I am smaller but still not into my pre-pregnancy jeans but I am soooo close! lol! About 10lbs more and maybe I will be able to get into them. Buttoning them might be another story! Lol! I hate clothes shopping anyways (but I love makeup!) so give me a tank top jeans and flip-flops any day of the week! 

DS#1 was a great sleeper but never a great napper. He still sleeps great at night but at 4 he will not take a nap. Once a month he falls asleep during nap but he does go to his room and "rest" while baby brother naps so I can workout and eat lunch in peace. Its the only time I get during the day. 

We are supposed to go to Hawaii with DH (he's an Air Force instructor) in September for 3 weeks so I really want to be around 150 when we go. I know I will have the saggy stomach skin but a vintage high wasted swimsuit will take care of that! Just keeping my fingers crossed that a) we will be able to all go as planned and b) my MIL will be able to go with us and watch the boys. Its supposed to be a vacation for DH and me but I cant leave my babies for 3 weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

What is Chedders? I haven't been to Hooters since i turned 18. I got a crab dish, no wings.
The appeal of our BWW is they have outdoor seating right next to train tracks, so the kids can be loud plus train watch. The adults get wings and beer. Win win!

Baby got me up at 4:45 so i've been thinking about goals and hope that the 140's by October is attainable. If i can keep this momentum it shouldn't be a problem...


----------



## Cewsbaby

So yea... I made a booboo today! LOL!!!!

I went to go take my pre-workout supplement and grabbed the bottle. Took a pill and started to swallow. Mid swallow I realized I had made a HUGE mistake! lol! I took my sleeping pill instead! I still took my workout pill and did my workout but dang was it hard! 
I think its because DS#2 was up again at 4am and I was a little tired and not paying attention at the time. 

I'm sooo tired!


----------



## gigglebox

OMG! How are you even awake enough to type?! Yikes I bet you've had a challenging day!


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> OMG! How are you even awake enough to type?! Yikes I bet you've had a challenging day!

Im basically a walking zombie. I consumed coffee and a Dr Pepper to keep myself awake! Im still barely awake. Still killed my workout though! Hardest workout ever but I did my hour and 500+ calories.


----------



## Flueky88

Cews I love me some salt n vinegar flavored things. DH got me to try it and I loved it. My favorite flavor they actually got rid of, jammin jalapeno! It had a hint of lime with the heat. They brought it back sometime ago as their limited time flavor. 

FX you make it to your goal of 160 before going to Hawaii. I'd love to go one day. I also hope MIL gets to go to watch the boys. 

OMG I can't believe you still managed to workout! Go you!!

Gigs I forgot it's not a huge chain. They have a wide variety of foods. I'm pretty fond of their catfish. They have sandwhiches, steaks, some seafood, pasta, etc. I hope you can meet your goal in October :) I would like to be 170s when I return to work but not sure if I can do that. I'm only supposed to lose about 1lb/week to not interfere with supply. 



I weighed the other day and I was 190! Hoping I'll be 180s today or tomorrow. Been too long since I seen them.


----------



## gigglebox

Woo hoo you're so close Fluek! Yummmm fried things...I can't wait for my chicken wings!

My scale is doing that thing where it won't budge. 175.2 for 3 days in a row now :roll:

Cews are you feeling better today?

Myles as been getting me up for the day at 4:45, yawn! I am worried it's interfering with my weight loss :/


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Woo hoo you're so close Fluek! Yummmm fried things...I can't wait for my chicken wings!
> 
> My scale is doing that thing where it won't budge. 175.2 for 3 days in a row now :roll:
> 
> Cews are you feeling better today?
> 
> Myles as been getting me up for the day at 4:45, yawn! I am worried it's interfering with my weight loss :/

I am much better today. I got into bed super early for me last night and that was a good thing since DS#2 was up and down ALLLLLLL night! I think its because he's teething. Its just been crazy and I am still tired. Better than yesterday tired but I want to sleep. All this stress is affecting my weight though and its causing me to snack a little too much and Im back up about 2lbs. I know it will come right off but still... Ugh. I think I will do a fast tonight and see if that helps get me back down. My mom will be here is 2 weeks so I need to get it down fast! Lol!

Tonights dinner is something my DH loves... eggplant parmesan (a lighter version) and I have never had it so I really hope I like it! Last night I was too tired to cook so I just ate 2 corndogs and some chips and salsa. Not at all healthy but it was yummy. Oh, and a Dr Pepper. Just plain old junk food!


----------



## gigglebox

Img I haven't had a corn dog in yeaaaars! Which reminds me, the carnival is in town which means only one thing -- funnel cake.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs I'm having a hard time deciding which place I'd rather have. Such a hard choice. Ugh that really sucks he's getting up so early. S usually eats from 3 to 4 in the morn but goes back to sleep until sometime between 6 and 7. She goes to sleep after that feeding too but I like doing some things before V wakes. Lack of sleep can interfere with weight loss and usually has me make poor decisions on what I eat.

Cews hope those lbs melt off before your mom comes. I'm sure they will. Yum, corn dog and dr. Pepper. It's my favorite soda. Ugh teething, so not fun. V has all hers but her upper 2nd year molars. She had 6 teeth come in during the 1st 6 weeks of my NB being home. Yikes!!

AFM weighing in later today. Wish me luck :)


----------



## gigglebox

Cews how was the egg plant parmasean? 

Wow fluek, she's popping those things out like crazy! 6 in six weeks?! Poor thing. Is she drooling a lot? Levin drooled so much we had to invest in drool bibs. Looks like I'll be using them for Myles, too...he loves to make spit bubbles. That and suck on his sleeves and blankets. 

Uo at 5;40 today which is better than 4:40 but still really too early for me! I am so tired, especially since he was just up at about 4am for a feed. I wish he would either get up after 6am or eliminate that wake & feed so at least the sleep i DO get isn't as choppy.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs yes it was insane!! It was no wonder she was fussy. She slept good most nights. I tried pretreatment with tylenol before bed. She was just more fussy plus dealing with new family dynamics. She drooled no more than usual. She's fairly drooly. Ugh sorry for crappy sleep schedule. I feel fairly blessed with both my girls liking sleep pretty well. 


I weighed 189 this morning!!! Woohoo. Now hopefully I won't blow this next week. I'll be happy to maintain with cupcakes involved.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So yea, the Eggplant Parmesan was actually REALLY good! I was shocked that I liked it as much as I did! The process to make it was a little comical though! To make a loonnnggg story short: Went to make Eggplant Parmesan and the eggplant was bad. No biggie so went to Vons. They didn’t have any good eggplant so went to a different Vons. Got the eggplant and came home. Started to prep and realized I didn’t have any Parmesan or Mozzarella. Back to Vons. Get the cheese and come home. The Parmesan is 2 weeks expired and moldy! Back to Vons for the 4th time. Get home and finally finish prepping the first part of the eggplant. Go to assemble the eggplant, tomato sauce and the mozzarella. Shake the tomato sauce and didn’t realize that Chadd had already opened it! Tomato sauce EVERYWHERE! All over the floor, cabinets, my chest, face and hair. Get it cleaned up and take another shower! Dinner is finally done and looks and smells great! So we sit down to eat and Chadd pets Luna. Neither of us noticed she was COMPLETELY covered in tomato sauce. I just had to laugh or I was going to lose it! I was hysterically laughing. Poor DH was just shocked at this point. Lol. 

Did my weigh-in this morning and saw a number that made me so happy though!!! Good way to wake up! 165.7! Im at the 20lb mark for weight loss! I am counting it but I won't make it truly official until Monday morning! 

I did tylenol for Remy last night too. He slept through the night but woke up super early this morning. Im tired but its the first night he slept all night in weeks. I may have to have DH stop and get more because that was the last of it!


----------



## gigglebox

Omg cews! What a shit show! I would have probably cried when spilling the sauce lol. Congratulations on 20 lbs down!

Fluek yay from breaking into the 180's!

I'm at 174.6 this morning...160's are so close but i know i'll be having a bit of a slow down this weekend (hopefully not a gain) between Levy's bday and mother's day.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Omg cews! What a shit show! I would have probably cried when spilling the sauce lol. Congratulations on 20 lbs down!
> 
> Fluek yay from breaking into the 180's!
> 
> I'm at 174.6 this morning...160's are so close but i know i'll be having a bit of a slow down this weekend (hopefully not a gain) between Levy's bday and mother's day.

I honestly stood in shock for a moment and then cussed a lot. I literally had tomato sauce in my eye and DH asked how I didn't realize he had opened it. Um, because I was busy putting the eggplant in the baking dish and not paying ANY attention to what he was doing. It was insane though! The back and forth to the store had me really peeved too! lol! 

Yes, Fluek congrats on the 180's! Any achievement is worth celebrating! I can't wait for you to get lower!

You are so close the the 160's! You got this girl! 

AFM I think I will do my Pizza next Friday! I can taste that wonderful bread and pizza sauce and pineapple and jalapeños... its making my belly growl in a most unlady like way! lol! No joke!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews that is so insane on trying to fix tge eggplant parm! I would have said, "F it!! Let's order pizza!" :haha: so I'm very impressed. Congrats on 20lbs down!! You are amazing :) oh and yes tylenol before bed when teething helps so much! Well at least for me with V. I make sure I always have some. Enjoy that pizza next Friday. A Hawaain pizza sounds really good. Thank you, I'm really happy to see 180s and can't wait to see 170s!

Gigs is today his birthday?? I can't remember. Yeah I'm hoping to maintain. If I lose great but I know this won't be a "good" week. 


AFM long day yesterday. Took both girls to Walmart in the morning. Went well actually. Had to get new tires on my car. One was practically bald. It took awhile so I walked around. I had other errands to run and didn't want to pee lije crazy while babywearing so I didn't drink enough yesterday. I felt so worn out. Went to bed around 9. Gotta drink more today, but I'll be home mostly


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews that is so insane on trying to fix tge eggplant parm! I would have said, "F it!! Let's order pizza!" :haha: so I'm very impressed.


DH actually said the same thing! He was shocked I didn't do this!


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, woke up to the witch this morning... BLAH! Maybe it won't be a bad one since I didn't have a ton of symptoms before this month. Caught me by surprise actually. No spotting, no backaches, no pre-cramps. All I had was some minor acne but attributed it to this new skin care mask. 

I stepped on the scale this morning and it was even lower. 163.9... Not sure how I went from 166.0 to 163.9 in 5 days but I will take it! Im sure it will go back up over the weekend but hopefully I can keep it around 164.


----------



## Flueky88

Cews sorry AF arrived unexpectedly. Wow that's a bug drop over 5 days. Maybe some water weight??

AFM omg my cupcakes are so ugly!! The icing and cupcakes are pretty good though. That's the important thing.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews sorry AF arrived unexpectedly. Wow that's a bug drop over 5 days. Maybe some water weight??
> 
> AFM omg my cupcakes are so ugly!! The icing and cupcakes are pretty good though. That's the important thing.

I think it is because post workout I was exactly 164.0 but I kind of figured that was the deal. The witch always messes with my weight so I am not at all shocked.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow you're so close to 150's! Congrats for sticking to it. You've done amazingly.

Yes Lev's bday was today. I didn't do toooooo terribly, but not great...had 6 wings, some seeet potato fries, and 2-3 bites of nachos. The wings were pretty good. I wasn't too impressed with anything else, but I DID enjoy the heck out of a diet coke! 

It's been a stressful week with not enough walking but hopefully I'll be back at it next week.


----------



## Flueky88

I hooe everyone has a happy mother's day today :)


----------



## gigglebox

Yes happy mother's day!
My SIL posted a picture of this raspberry cake she made and it looks anazing...I'm in trouble come dinner time!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Happy Mother’s Day Ladies!!! 

My MD is being spent in my room in isolation. I can’t win this week and came down with the stomach flu. Hope you both have a wonderful day with kids and family!


----------



## Lunabelle

Happy mother's day to everyone!

I am sorry you are not feeling well Cews- hope you feel better soon! 

I have been doing terrible for the past few weeks as I was first down with a cold and sinus infection and therefore unable to exercise. Now I have broken my big toe and so on top of not exercising for another week my partner has been doing the food shopping #-olots of Ben and Jerry's ice cream, brownies, processed food... He is really trying to make a progress but he just can't help himself. Just combined with a lack of exercise... not good. I am scared to weigh myself. And I was a month into exercising and doing really well.

Starting from monday I am gna bet back on track eat super light and find some exercises I am able to do. 

I am taking end of June as my goal as we are attending a friend's wedding then. 

Have you guys got dates in mind for your goals?


----------



## gigglebox

Oh no cews! Sounds miserable!!! I guess maybe weight loss could be the silver lining? Ha! Anyway I hope you feel better.

Luna yikes! You've had a rough go! I hope it's not too much of a struggle to get back into the swing of things.

Hmmm well I jave a wedding in October to attend so I'd like to be into the 150's by then:

Definitely indulged today at dinner! Had a steak, lots of delicious cooked veggies, a well dressed salad, and cake! I had a slice to myself and then shared a cupcake with ds2. I don't feel like I went too crazy but I guess the scale will let me know!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thanks Luna and Giggle. Im still really out of it today but that's to be expected.I am still suffering a few affects but the only good thing is I haven't thrown up in 24 hours so I am no longer contagious with is great with two little ones. Ugh. That would have just sucked it they got sick too.

I am WAY below where I thought I would be but I expect to gain most if not all of it back so I just have to manage my expectations. I expected to be around 163.9 so to be this low and knowing that I will gain a bit back is a little hard but oh well! lol! 

SW: 185/186
LW: 166.0
WN: 159.8


----------



## Cewsbaby

So still feeling like crud but keeping food down so that's a plus. Only thing is my baby is sick and started throwing up at about 340 this morning. So much fun... poor baby had no clue what was happening and was more scared than anything I think. He stopped throwing up and is now sleeping so maybe it won't be as bad as I had it. Poor DH also came down with it yesterday and is off today and tomorrow to recover. Positive vibes my DS#1 won't come down with this crap too. UGH! Thank everything my mom is coming here next week and not this week to spend time with us. I cant wait for the week to end. May has not been the best month for me.


----------



## gigglebox

So sorry cews! My heart totally goes put to all of you. It is awful having sick kids. 

I'm back up to 175.8. Hopefully it's only temporary…


----------



## Cewsbaby

I honestly haven't weighed myself in a few days. I haven't eaten very much TBH that I have kept down so its kinda a moot point. I am starting to really get my appetite back but every time I eat I feel so nauseous after. Lol. Keeps me from wanting to actually eat anything. Im probably about 159/161. I think I am just going to take the whole week off working out since I am still really tired and worn down. My mom will be here Wednesday night so I will work out all next week while she's here and we are taking my son to Universal Hollywood so that will be a TON of walking around. So I know I will get plenty of exercise. Keep up all the good work ladies! I am so proud of all of you!


----------



## gigglebox

Glad you're on the upswing! Hope you can get back to things soon,

As for me I'm already back down to 174.8. I expect to be back down to 174.6 in the morning, where I was sitting for days prior to my cheat meal. Iwas seriously, like, 5 days in a row...to the point I didn't even care the scale went up because I just was happy to see some other number :haha:


----------



## Flueky88

Cews ugh hope you feel better soon. Also enjoy time with your mom next week.

Gigs hope you are less than that in the morning. 

Luna wow sorry it's been rough. I hope you meet your goal in June 

Sorry ladies, been busy and have been hooked watching Dexter. Also, had some pretty bad eating days. Had 3 cupcakes for 2 days. Weighing later this morning. I've tried hard to make up for it the past few days.


----------



## Flueky88

Bad news for me, gained 1lb. It will be okay and was expected. Will be thankful it wasn't any worse


----------



## gigglebox

It'll come off easily flueks!
I was back down today, i think 174.2? But not sure. I can't remember and I didn't write it down. I'll take an official weight tomorrow.

Omg i loved Dexter. Hubs and i binge watched the entire series since we were late to the game and it was all on netflix.


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs thanks. Ugh I have a few tough days starting today. DH wants to go to the local German restaurant. Can't resist some good schnitzel and pan fried potatoes with bacon and green onion. I only eat there like twice a year. Then Saturday Chinese. I think I can control myself better at Chinese though. 

I hope your official weigh in goes well :) oh I love binge watching shows. I had wanted to watch it for awhile and now is my chance. It helps me stay up during those middle of the night feeds. I'm so glad all seasons are out. I really love it and am halfway through season 3.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hi ladies! I decided to just take the whole week off of working out and just let my body have a break and fully recover. Im still getting moments of bad nausea but not too bad. 
I haven't been eating bad at all and at the end of the week I have only put one one pound. This morning I am 160.9 and I will more than take that! lol! Next week Im back on the bike and while I may not do every day while my mom is here I will try my hardest to work out at least 3 days a week for the next 2 weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Still 174.6 this morning, ugh!!! I am so sick of seeing that number! I really want to move down past 174, ok weight loss gods? XD

Sooooooo tired today....


----------



## Flueky88

Cews I think it would be good to let your body rest some. Keep up the fantastic job!!

Gigs it'll come down. Those plateaus are a real pia though. I'm rather upset that I'm not a women that loses weight easily with breastfeeding. Ugh not fair!

I ate at the German place. Oh it was delicious! I ate basically all my calories at supper so no snacking for me. Will try to fill up on water. Going to movies tomorrow but don't plan to buy anything from concessions. We are eating Chinese buffet before movie and I'm fixing a ham dinner with taters, peas, and crescent roll. Will try to focus on portion control so that I can see results on Thursday.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So after a while week of not working out and eating whatever I wanted or could eat I am back up to 162.1. So that means after being sick and losing about 7lbs I only put back on 2. Im not really counting the sick weight in but its good to know that even with being sick and then eating junk I am still right on track with my 2lbs per week. 

SW: 185/186
LW: 166.0 (2 weeks ago)
WN: 162.1


----------



## Cewsbaby

Piiizzzzaaaa.....


----------



## Cewsbaby

So I just realized something... something that really just clicked with me. I started out this weightloss at 186 pounds. Thats basically where I was right after I delivered. I lost about 15lbs and gained it all back after I stopped pumping. This morning I weighed myself. 160.2lbs. I have lost 26lbs. I am 15lbs away from being at my goal weight! 

15 POUNDS!!!???!!! I have been working my butt off to lose this weight and make myself healthier not only for me but for my kids. When I reach 145 I will be at my weight when I became pregnant with my first baby. Its so crazy because I never thought I would get back to that weight. It just seemed impossible. I am so thankful for you ladies because there are days (like today) when I just wanted to give up and just say screw it and not worry about my weight but at the same time I don't want to set that example for my kids. 

So ladies, THANK YOU!!!!! From the bottom of my heart, thank you! I need people to keep me accountable and to keep pushing me and between you guys and my sister I have pushed myself more than I thought possible.


----------



## Flueky88

Cews I'm so proud of you! I hope to be as dedicated as you eventually. I want S to sleep alone so I can get a good workout routine in. 

AFM managed to do well over the weekend. Caved yesterday to my inner fat kid. Some pizza messed my gut up so I think it won't affect me too badly. Doing a health screening for work Thursday. Yeah, get to hear that I'm overweight *eyeroll*


----------



## Cewsbaby

So excited!!!! These are my size 8 (yes 8!!!) jeans that I have not fit into since 2014/2015 when I was pregnant with DS1!!! Still too tight to wear out on the belly but holy crap I can get them up and buttoned!!! I can’t believe it! After I hit 155 I’m going to start working on toning my belly. Almost there!!!!


----------



## Flueky88

I haven't worn size 7/8 since DH and I first met. I was 140lbs then and very fit. I just have wide hips and usually a big butt :haha: I'm not sure my jean size at the moment and don't want to know. I think my work pants from last spring are size 11. Way to go cews!!

I weighed in at 188.6 today so 1.4 lb loss from last Thursday :)


----------



## pacificlove

I did a weigh in on the weekend. Weight remains the same, maybe a pound or two lost. I am ok with that, still bfing so not very diet conscious however we've been getting more active. Tried running after a frisbee today while playing in the yard with DH and ds1... Before I attempt that again I need a more supportive bra, not just a soft nursing bra! 

Family member physiotherapist sent me a workout video with toddlers so will attempt something in the next few days with a 30lb 2 1/2 year old toddler or 14lb baby (3 months)


----------



## pacificlove

So I have attempted all the excercises with my toddler. The sit up I need to practice without toddler first because with it's just a total disaster. Can't make it up, like at all! 2 pregnancies and doing nothing for the core will do that, blame myself for that entirely.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific, i don't think I could do a sit up with baby or toddler. My core is still weak. Not as bad as tge first 6 weeks postpartum but still quite weak.


----------



## gigglebox

Sorry I've been gone, been super busy!

Cews what a lovely thing to come back and read! You are doing awesome and I am happy to be a part of your journey :hugs: and look! You have lost more weight than yoi have weight left to lose! All the while still being able to indulge in food here and there. Way to go :hugs:

Pl good luck with the workouts! I'm with Fluek, definitely not doing any core exercise over here...

I finally got down past 174 but barely. I'll see what the scale says in the morning and try to uodate my ticker accordingly. Meanwhile I am contending with crappy sleep from baby and no time to get my walks in. I am a "youtuber" and hubby and inare starting a new channel related to disc golf. I was esiting footage yesterday and it was tough to watch. I'm usually behind the camera or in control of it so I know my more flattering angles...hubby was just taking some candid footage and...yikes. It was hard to watch for me. I am jist not comfortable in my skin yet. It feels both discouraging and motivating at the same time. I hope I can get where you are cews!!!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Monday weigh-in... My moms here for a weeks so I knew this week would be down the drain but I still managed to lose a little. She will be here this entire week too and tomorrow we are going to Universal Studios Hollywood with my babies so I plan to eat a lot of junk tomorrow too! Ugh! Lol!

SW: 185/186
LW:162.1
WN: 160.9


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Sorry I've been gone, been super busy!
> 
> Cews what a lovely thing to come back and read! You are doing awesome and I am happy to be a part of your journey :hugs: and look! You have lost more weight than yoi have weight left to lose! All the while still being able to indulge in food here and there. Way to go :hugs:
> 
> Pl good luck with the workouts! I'm with Fluek, definitely not doing any core exercise over here...
> 
> I finally got down past 174 but barely. I'll see what the scale says in the morning and try to uodate my ticker accordingly. Meanwhile I am contending with crappy sleep from baby and no time to get my walks in. I am a "youtuber" and hubby and inare starting a new channel related to disc golf. I was esiting footage yesterday and it was tough to watch. I'm usually behind the camera or in control of it so I know my more flattering angles...hubby was just taking some candid footage and...yikes. It was hard to watch for me. I am jist not comfortable in my skin yet. It feels both discouraging and motivating at the same time. I hope I can get where you are cews!!!

Girl you have this! Just keep going and try not to get too discouraged! I am so short that any extra weight on me you can always see. Im all of 5'3" and my torso is sooooo short. I hate it but it is what it is! PM me with your YT handle and Ill subscribe!


----------



## pacificlove

Gigs, how you have time for all that is beyond me with 3 kids! Hats off to you! 
I hear you on not feeling great in your own skin. 
As mentioned in our other thread, L now has a soccer ball, while we are kicking it around I was trying to sneak in some squats and lunges. I did attempt to get past brisk jog but definitely need a more supportive bra first. Hahaha my literal milk jugs are prohibitive of a good run. 
On the other hand, I am finally starting to feel like a normal woman again, playing and running with my kids.

I am proud of you ladies for reaching or being close to your goals!


----------



## gigglebox

Was 173 today. I can't wait for the 160's! Ds1 is off school for the week, back for one month then homeschooling begins...at least we can incorporate some walks into our day. He loves going on his scooter so i need to find paths around here...

Pl i don't know how i do it either. I stay busy, which means a lot of unfinished projects. My hubby is amazing though so he helps with the kids so i can keep up with stuff...to a degree!

I'm a huge loner though so don't have many friend obligations to tend to. My hobbies tend to be solo things. That helps lol


----------



## Flueky88

187.4 today :) slowly but surely


----------



## gigglebox

Good job fluek! They say the slower the loss, the harder the gain.

I planned a fondue outting with some family and a friend (ladies only!) which I Thought was for NEXT sunday...was hoping I'd be in the 160's by then. But oops it's actually for three days from now!

BUT i am 170.6 this morning! Either my body or my scale is so weird. It holds on to weight then dumps pounds at a time. I was 174.6 for 2-3 week then this past week got to 170.6...? I don't even know.

Anyway hope I can get down that .8lbs (scale goes by .2's) by Sunday! And also that fondue doesn't totally sabatoge my weight loss efforts!

Also I'm like 5lbs away from winning my $100 weight loss bet with MIL!


----------



## Flueky88

Great job gigs! I'd say enjoy your fondue outing and try to stay on track the rest of the week. We are having V's party Saturday. Pizza and cake so that'll be a bad day for my diet but it's okay. Yay for getting close to winning weight loss challenge. Has MIL lost some at least?


----------



## gigglebox

I'm honestly not sure. I don't thinks so though :( maybe a lb or 2. Honestly I can see her being the type of person to get a lap band surgery in the end


----------



## Cewsbaby

Spent the day at the beach with my mom! Took some photos of her and my boys and had her take some of me and my babies since I am ALWAYS behind the camera! I love these babies so much! 

Ive been bad all week but my weight is still at 160 so I am thrilled! I haven't worked out at all this week!


----------



## gigglebox

Cews that's such a cute picture! It looks like you had it professionally done they way you all are dressed alike.

Weight purge continues....170 this morning. So close to the next milestone ahhhh


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs woohoo you are on a roll!! My clothes aren't as tight which is such a good feeling. I still have a ways to go. Once I reach 160 I'll put goal of 150 on my ticker.

Cews you look fantastic!! I agree it looks professional. So glad you were able to maintain :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

Thank you all! I just handed my mom the camera and had her take the picture! I am a photographer which stinks because I don't have a ton of pictures of me. It was such a dreary day and so foggy but the pictures came out so well! 

Congrats Giggle for 170! So close!


----------



## gigglebox

Fluek yay non-scale results!!! That's awesome. 

Cews I was just lamenting the same fact the other day. When I was in my teens/early twenties, when cameras on cell phones wasn't really a thing, i brought my cameras everywhere! There are several cases where i was at parties for social events with hubs long before we even remotely considered each other dating material. We barely talked. We even went on a group beach trip together. But i was always behind the lens...really wish i had some pics of us at least in the same photo. How cool would that have been to have now? Oh well i suppose!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Lol I know what you mean! I don't have a ton of pictures of me and DH together either! Lots of each other!

So, I did pretty bad for the last 3 weeks! Lol! I only worked out 3 times. One week of being sick, then working out for 3 days, then my mom came into town and everything went out the window! On the plus side I am still at 160.9! Lol! For as bad as I ate I can't believe I am still at 160. Back to my workouts today. I hope to be in the 150's by the end of the week. I honestly can tell that I have eaten like crap as I don't feel as energetic as normal.

SW: 185/186
LW:160.9
WN: 160.4

EDIT: Im actually 160.4! So I managed to lose .5LBS eating like crap! lol!


----------



## pacificlove

Wow, you ladies are on a roll for weightloss! 

Cews love the picture, it came out so well! 

Gigs, my DH is the "kid" who hates his picture taken so we don't have a lot together either...L likes his picture taken, especially the seeing it after portion ;)

We've been extremely busy, between chasing sheep (does that count as a workout?), Potty training the older one, and our cat getting attacked by a raccoon to finish off last week. The cat was very very lucky to walk away from the raccoon! They are nasty..
Today is my birthday, so I'll definitely enjoy some treats ;)


----------



## Cewsbaby

Happy Birthday Pacific! Hope it’s a great one!


----------



## pacificlove

Thank you Cews! Sorry I meant to answer 2 days ago.. but life! 

To sum it up: potty training ds1 and transitioned him into toddler bed while having an almost 4 month old in the house.


----------



## Flueky88

Pacific happy belated birthday!

AFM no gain or loss from last week. Not bad considering i had pizza 3 days and birthday cake for 4 days. We are going to eat at a Japanese place Saturday but no other bad days forecasted this week.


----------



## gigglebox

Happy birthday pl! What foods did you indulge in?

Yay for no gain during food indulgence! I did not have as much luck. I'm back to 170 and can't budge the scale again. Hopefully this means it'll stick then 5lbs will drop of in another week or two again lol

Pretty sure i just have a shit scale! 

Anyway that fondue was totalky wirth it :haha:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Not sure what's going on with my body but for the first time in my life I have hemorrhoids (No straining, backed up, etc) and no clue how I got them. Then Wednesday I ended up pulling a muscle or ligament in my ribs so I skipped yesterday and somehow in 2 1/2 days managed to put on 2lbs. My period isn't even for another week so unless that is coming early I am at al loss. Im also exhausted because DS#2 is going through so keep issues where he's waking up 1 1/2 hours earlier and waking up in the night. Poor DH is just as tired as me. 

Im going to go stay with my parents for a month since DH has to leave to teach so I have to drive to Las Vegas (about 5 hours away) to catch a flight from there. Me, my 2 toddlers and a yorkie... Im so crazy. I swore up and down I would never fly by myself with both boys. It was horrible last time. Oh well. What I do for my family. Lol. 

Its just been one of those weeks.


----------



## gigglebox

Weighed this moening and somehow down to 168.8 so eating my words earlier 

Cews ugh sorry it's been such a rough week. You are brave to attempt that travel arrangement! Maybe you'll be pleasantly surprised. At least having extra hands for a month may be helpful/enjoyable, hopefully!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews I'm totally amazed and jealous you didn't have them when you were pregnant. I had them both pregnancies and horribly with my youngest. Prep H and tucks pads really help. Kind of a gross question but are your stools hard or soft? Even if you go everyday if stools are hard can cause them. Sitting on toilet too long even if not straining can do it as well. So maybe just try a stool softner??

Weight gain could still just be fluid retention during lp. Sorry for sleep issues :(

Ugh I don't want to imagine traveling with 2 LOs by myself. It'll be worth it though.

Gigs I also lost from yesterday, was curious as I don't have much of an appetite right now. I know it could be much worse than a cold but it's really annoying right now.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews I'm totally amazed and jealous you didn't have them when you were pregnant. I had them both pregnancies and horribly with my youngest. Prep H and tucks pads really help. Kind of a gross question but are your stools hard or soft? Even if you go everyday if stools are hard can cause them. Sitting on toilet too long even if not straining can do it as well. So maybe just try a stool softner??
> 
> Weight gain could still just be fluid retention during lp. Sorry for sleep issues :(
> 
> Ugh I don't want to imagine traveling with 2 LOs by myself. It'll be worth it though.
> 
> Gigs I also lost from yesterday, was curious as I don't have much of an appetite right now. I know it could be much worse than a cold but it's really annoying right now.

I know! I was surprised I didn't get them. I do use the Prep H but honestly it makes me itch SOOO badly that it almost wasn't worth it. I do use it at night only because of this. I use witch hazel and TMI to help garlic suppositories. I honestly think the garlic is helping the most. They don't hurt but they itch so badly. My stools are about regular... not hard nor over soft. Well, I did have a lot of soft stool today but I had a bit of a stomach ache last night so I think this is why.

I know I must be crazy. DH will be gone for 3 weeks to Guam and then Japan so thats the ONLY reason I am going home to see my family. I will be there for 31 days this time just to make it worth it. Truthfully, I am not looking forward to it at all. I just don't want to be gone for that long but its good for my boys to see family they never get to see. The big downfall of being a military family.

Im hoping its just fluid since I haven't eaten badly at all this week. Im just at a loss. I ate horrible last week and lost and this week I am eating better and gained. lol! I cant wait to see the 150's and want to be at 155 before I go to my moms. I have until July 17th so its doable but Ive been at 160 for 3 weeks now.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So yea, that was weird. Woke up at 162.7 and an hour later was 163.4. As always I weighted myself pre-workout and was back down to 160.6. I did have to pee a lot and I did have two #2's. The only thing I can think of is that the hemorrhoids backed me up some. Post workout was 159.4. I really hope Mondays weigh-in will have me firmly in the 150's. I think I have an addiction to my scale. J/K but I weigh myself a few times a day during the week. No clue why as I know its going to jump up in the morning and back down in the afternoon. 

My 35th birthday is next Friday... honestly I have no idea how I am 35 already. It's crazy. Will put me in the geriatric pregnancy if we have another. LOL!!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hmm is it your body or scale messing with you? :-k lol yay happy birthday! Any plans?
Did you meet your hubby before or after he joined the military? You are strong. I don't think i coukd handle that lifestyle. Not just him away but the adjustment after his return...the shake up in the routine i guess i mean. Is that part difficult?


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Hmm is it your body or scale messing with you? :-k lol yay happy birthday! Any plans?
> Did you meet your hubby before or after he joined the military? You are strong. I don't think i coukd handle that lifestyle. Not just him away but the adjustment after his return...the shake up in the routine i guess i mean. Is that part difficult?

It was my body! I actually started 8 days early and it explains everything! UGH!!! 

I met him actually when I was going into the Navy. I did everything but sign the papers but I knew there was something special about him so I decided to join the Air Force instead. It does take a lot to be in the military and to be a spouse. I will never downplay the sacrifices I have to make all the time. I am big on family and it hurts to be away from everyone. Right now I live in California and my family is mostly in Louisiana. Hubby's family is in New York and Florida. Thankfully with the position that he's in at the moment (another 1 1/2 years) he won't Deploy but he's gone for weeks at a time every month or so. Im used to deployments due to our second base before kids because he was gone every 6-10 month for 6-8 months. 6 years and I think we spend about 4 1/2 of them apart. It was crazy! Post kid(s) he was deployed to Africa for 4 months but I spent most of that at my parents to give them that time with DS#1. Is it for everyone? No, but I love this life because I LOVE to travel and I don't like to be in the same place for more than a few years. Not sure what we're going to do when he retires in a couple of years. No clue where we are going to go either. Yes, when he comes home its an adjustment because you get so use to your other half being gone. I miss being able to just get up and go and do whatever I wanted. Honestly, kids make me feel the same way! Lol. 

Im not sure what I am going to do for my Birthday. Im not big on celebrating my birthdays. I loath being the center of attention. Its part of my Anxiety. Its the reason I got into Photography... It makes me put myself out there. Not sure if we will go out to eat or if I will make my favorite Cajun Linguini with Shrimp and garlic toast.


----------



## gigglebox

Here's to hoping you'll have all the freedoms back soon! Kids definitely are a hiderance in that department. Anywho it's not for me but i can absolutely see the appeal of aspects of it, like the travel.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Not looking forward to my weigh-in tomorrow. Im so bloated.... Ugh. I have a feeling I am going to be up a pound.


----------



## gigglebox

Hope you'll be pleasantly surprised! I haven't weighed in a couple days myself because of period...but i might tomorrow. I was 4.6lbs away from winning my bet! I hope I can get there by the end of the month. If I stop eating out on weekends (which I didn't do this weekend but may tonight) I just might be able to...especially if i can incorporate some exercise back into my routine...


----------



## Cewsbaby

I know it’s period bloating but I’m up 1.2lbs. Ugh. Oh well. I just feel like I’ve been at 160/161 for weeks. I have been stuck but it’s ok. Once my period ends I’ll be good. First time really gaining since I started this diet and it’s only a pound.

SW: 185/186
LW:160.4
WN: 161.6

Edited to add: And... back down to 160.9.... Ugh!!! Bloating and water retention... I knew it would be up and down due to :witch: but seriously its frustrating.... Im sure once the week is over I'll be at 159.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Well, I now know for sure its water weight because I just lost 1 1/2lbs in an hour on the bike. Started at 161.0 and ended at 159.5. 

It was a really good workout. 26.5 miles with 545 total calories burned and 455 active calories. HR average 155+. 

Tonight I am having steam baked Tilapia with asparagus and squash with cajun seasoning. I might add some mushrooms too. Yum!!! Tilapia is one of the few fish I can eat without being sick after. Apparently, I am allergic to Salmon as it makes me sick EVERYTIME I eat it! Anyone else have a weird allergy like that?


----------



## Cewsbaby

Progression.... Same shirt in all the pictures so that I can see the real progression. Im so happy!

View attachment IMG_4456.jpg


----------



## gigglebox

Wow look at that progress! It's such a huge difference! Hmm you've inspired me to take a progress pic myself. I just found a couple of "starting" photos on my phone although i'm not sure what my weight was in them...

What scale do you have again? Mine sucks. It doesn't pick up subtle fluctuations. I'm again "stuck" at a number, now it's 168.8.


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Wow look at that progress! It's such a huge difference! Hmm you've inspired me to take a progress pic myself. I just found a couple of "starting" photos on my phone although i'm not sure what my weight was in them...
> 
> What scale do you have again? Mine sucks. It doesn't pick up subtle fluctuations. I'm again "stuck" at a number, now it's 168.8.

Its the FitBit Aria Scale. Honestly I only bought it because it synced up with my fitbit but now I use Apple and its just a scale. Honestly, it takes so long to reset to zero that it drives me nuts but its still a good scale. Ive had it for about 4 years.

Do the pictures! Even if you don't post them you can always go back and look at the difference! Its a great motivator. 

Todays morning weight is 159.2!!!!! Much more true to where I realistically thought I would be! Now if I can just wake up to 159 for the next few days I will officially count it as my weight!


----------



## Cewsbaby

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I just got down with my workout and it sucked so bad. Its so hot and humid that I was done in the first 12 minutes. Finished it and saw a # I haven't seen on a scale since 2014!!! 

157.7!!!

:loopy::loopy::loopy::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ugh I ate too much dinner... I did my take on CheeseSteak Quesadillas. 

Shaved Beef 
Jalapeños
Bell Peppers 
Yellow Onion 
Packet of Italian Seasoning (dry dressing mix) 
Shredded Pepperjack 
Shredded Provolone
Low calorie tortillas

Soooo good and so filling!


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo for 157!!! Wow I hope I can get back there soon myself! 

Fluek I will try to get pics this weekend in the same shirt. I don't see much progress myself except for in my cheeks. My face is far from "thin" but definitely thinning out :) I'll take it lol


----------



## gigglebox

Woohoo 167.2 this morning! Hey cews maybe I'll catch up to you haha


----------



## Flueky88

Congrats cews!! Your progression pics are great. I think I'll do some when I lose 10 lbs. I was 193 once I really started trying so maybe in 2 weeks.

Gigs yay!! You aren't too far behind.



AFM I weighed but not my official weigh in until tomorrow. I was 186 :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

You are both doing fantastic! Giggle, your honestly not too far behind me! Thats amazing! Still at 159 but just barely! Kinda figured after so much food last night. Just need to stay low for Mondays weigh-in. 

Im trying to lose as much as possible before I go to my moms next month for an entire month. I know I won't be as active working out and will be eating a lot more unhealthy foods. They do have an exercise bike but its in my parents room so Im not sure I will be able to work out as much. I might try to do 30-45 minutes a day instead of my hour and try walking in the evenings. I just don't want to fall too far off track.


----------



## gigglebox

Best if someone joins you, could you walk the kids in strollers with you mom?

Heck yah Fluek! Maybe it'll be even lower tomorrow!


----------



## Cewsbaby

I do plan to walk with my mom or even by myself. I use to love walking but after kids I just never have the time. I usually listen to an audiobook so it makes it fun for me.


----------



## Flueky88

Cews hope you meet your goal! I plan to walk during my lunch break when I go back in 2 weeks. Be nice not to have someone attached to me, heating me up even more.



Well I gained some so I'm hoping it's just water weight. I'll still go by today's weight, 186.6.

Household is starting to get better, yay! All of us ended up getting the cold.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Glad all of you are starting to feel better. Thats always good news. A house full of sick people is the worst. 

As for me... I am officially in the 150's!!! Im still 159.6 as of this morning. Considering I was at 160 for 3 weeks I am SOOOOO happy to finally have dropped that pound.


----------



## Cewsbaby

158 today and Im going out to eat for my birthday! Chocolate cake (with sprinkles via DS#1) but as long as I stay below 160 I will be thrilled.


----------



## gigglebox

Congratulations cews and happy birthday!!! Food porn pics of that bday cake please ;)

I've been working at hubby's shop this week and i'm amazed how my appetite has actually ramped up while i'm working. No idea why! I feel like i sit more when i'm there (i help with the front desk) but WOW i get so ravenous! I was still 167.2 this morning but i feel like that'll change soon enough (for the worse lol).


----------



## Cewsbaby

Had a great Birthday weekend and ate a ton of crap! Weight still below 160 so I am happy! I feel like I am in a rut though. Need to change something soon so that I start losing again. Might try walking but honestly not sure when I have the time....

SW: 185/186
LW:161.6
WN: 159.5


----------



## Flueky88

Cews great on staying in 150s! I hate freaking plateaus. Best of luck getting through it.

Gigs I'm much more hungry with my desk job than when I was on the road. I was too busy to eat and/or I didn't want to stop at fast food every day.


AFM I've been craving chocolate so bad. It's like a freaking pregnancy craving, tested last week out of curiousity (bfn). I fixed a low cal chocolate cake yesterday. 200 cal per slice (12 slices total). It was okay but not hitting the spot. I really want a warm gooey browny with ice cream and chocolate syrup on it.... *drools*


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews great on staying in 150s! I hate freaking plateaus. Best of luck getting through it.
> 
> Gigs I'm much more hungry with my desk job than when I was on the road. I was too busy to eat and/or I didn't want to stop at fast food every day.
> 
> 
> AFM I've been craving chocolate so bad. It's like a freaking pregnancy craving, tested last week out of curiousity (bfn). I fixed a low cal chocolate cake yesterday. 200 cal per slice (12 slices total). It was okay but not hitting the spot. I really want a warm gooey browny with ice cream and chocolate syrup on it.... *drools*


Yea, those plateaus really suck. I was 160 for 3 weeks but at the same time I wasn't really working out much after being sick, my mom coming in and taking almost a week off after because I hurt my ribs. It just stinks that I was on a good roll and then it all just came to a halt. Im going to try my best to get to 155 (and hopefully LOWER!) by the time I go to my moms next month. 

BTW here is the picture of my cake... it was much better because my DS helped make it. <3 

How are you ladies doing?


----------



## Cewsbaby

So not sure what's going on with me today... I feel like Im about to have a massive panic/anxiety attack. Im feeling depressed which is NOT normal for me but I do have the anxiety feeling so I think the two are intertwined for some reason. I have no reason to feel depressed but the anxiety for me can come out of nowhere. I did my workout but didn't push myself at all. I think when DH gets home I will retreat to my room and take a bath and see if it helps. Its just weird that it came out of nowhere today... Just wanted to get it off my chest... :sad1:


----------



## gigglebox

Cews I've actually been battling anxiety recently, too! Hence my absence. Hope yours is better and if not that it gets better for us both :hugs: that's all i'm going to say because talking about it makes it worse for me :X

I did end up gaining weight last week and into the weekend, but as of this morning i'm back at 167.2. Still 3 lbs away from winning the bet. MIL told me yesterday she can't afford a pay out right now and wants to barter instead by cleaning our house (she used to do it professionally). I am definitely taking her up on that! I just cannot get on top of basic chores recently. 

Fluek i was having BAAAAD sweets cravings this past week, too! But i just had my period so i did not suspect pregnancy, though i did think about how that's what it felt like! Have you gotten your cycles back yet?


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> Cews I've actually been battling anxiety recently, too! Hence my absence. Hope yours is better and if not that it gets better for us both :hugs: that's all i'm going to say because talking about it makes it worse for me :X

Im the same way about anxiety. It just sucks and is so hard to describe to people that don't have it. Thankfully I have yet to come across someone that tells me its all in my head. The worst though are the ones that "have it" for the attention. Ive even had a friend that claimed she had it but told me she fakes it to get out of work. I feel like its those people that make it so much harder for those that actually suffer from it. I really hope yours gets better soon too! 

Im not there yet but today was a little better until I had to take my dog to the vet. Was told something that I think was utter BS just to get my money. Basically I am taking my dog with us (a yorkie) and was told that I had to shell out about $70 (each way) for this certificate that states she is well enough to fly even though the website (alligent air) specifically states that I DON'T need this. I tried to tell the lady but she didn't listen. Also, she wanted to charge me over $200 for 4 vaccines. There is a place near me that I can get all of them for $55 so yea, not happy at all. I left and won't be going back.

DS#1 and #2 both had a doctors appointment today and all went well! Both are growing and at a good weight but on the smaller side weight wise. DS#2 was below 5% at his 12 month appointment so that was great news. Doctor is concerned that DS#2 isn't talking yet but he's only 17 months old. He says a few words... mama, dada, baba (bubba) and knows what those words mean but she wants me to contact a speech therapist to come and have a session with him. I personally feel she is jumping the gun a bit.

Hopefully tomorrow will be better. I had pizza tonight just because I honestly didnt give a crap and just needed some comfort food. It was delish too! A place called Toppers Pizza and I had the Hot Honey Pizza.... DROOLS!!!! Salami, Jalapeños, red onion and drizzle some warm honey on it... I never would have thought to put Honey on pizza. I also added some Tabasco but I seriously put it on everything already.


----------



## gigglebox

Wow that pizza sounds interesting and delicious. I love red onion on just about any food! Sometimes i pickle it just to have at the ready in my fridge. It's great on tacos! 

Sorry the vet ripped you off. But yay for the kids doing well! I think your guy is spot on with the speech. If he's saying a few things with intent I'd say he's on the right track. Personally, my first born was a super early talker and has speech issues. My second was much later and now talks like a champ. He turned 2 in may and has a ton of words down, sentences, and in this past week has begun trying to sing the alphabet. So yeah don't worry! 

Btw that cake looks divine...


----------



## Flueky88

Cews so sorry for anxiety attack and depression. Do you take any meds for it? I hope it passes soon though. I hope you took some "you" time.

I think it's too early to be concerned about speech . Glad to hear they are both growing well. 

I'd never thought of honey on pizza. I love putting hot sauce on things. Especially omelettes :)

Gigs I'm so sorry you've been having anxiety too. As for weight gain. It's okay, it happens and I think sometimes we need to just give in. The hard part is not letting giving in happen all or most of the time. I think logging my calories has really helped me not continue to give in. I've really been thinking of paying someone to clean the house for me once or twice a month. S is just so clingy and I can't keep my eyes off V. I'll see how finances are once I go back to work. Or maybe just have my mom watch them while I clean, head phones on so I can "be alone".

It was hillarious when I talked with DH about my sweet cravings, he was like, "are you pregnant?!" I tested the day before that and bfn. To answer your question, nope my cycles haven't returned. I haven't noticed fertile cm either. Not complaining as I don't miss AF.

AFM lost again. 1.5lbs so 185.2 :) 

I made these peanut butter brownies from delish.com. OMG they are heavenly.!! Totally worth caving. I think I'm just depressed about returning to work Thursday. As much as I gp crazy at times with them, I'd love to stay home. S is really having bottle trouble :(


----------



## gigglebox

I hope you sort out the bottle situation soon :/ is delish.com for healthy recipes? I guess I could go look but eh.

Back up to 167.8 this morning :shrug: who knows. With my body it could mean a bunch of weight might drop off soon. I hope!

I found a pic of me soon-ish after baby. I have no idea what weight I was but guessing maybe 185ish? 190? I took a comparison shot today but i still intend to take another in a different shirt. Anyway it looks like the majority of my loss came from T & A :rofl:


----------



## Cewsbaby

I don't take pills or anything for my anxiety. I do self medicate with legal edibles when it gets really bad. The depression was a new one for me though. I don't get depressed really. Ill get a little down sometimes but this was so much more than down. 

I LOVE LOVE LOVE tabasco! I literally carried a bottle in my purse when I was pregnant with each of my boys because I craved it so bad. More so with DS#1. I count get enough spicy food. DS#2 I was more careful because I had bad acid reflux. I put it on everything but ice cream, cake, cookies, etc... its really good on popcorn though... *drools*

Today is better. I feel much more upbeat but I am struggling like mad with my workout. I just don't want to do them at all. I know its because Im still not myself and next week will be hard as DH is leaving again. Only one week this time...


----------



## Cewsbaby

Giggle you look good! I can see a difference in your waste!


----------



## gigglebox

Thanks cews! I'm definitely fitting into pants better. I can get into my "thinner" shorts, but i muffin top...but before i couldn't get them past my ass so progress? I can also now fit into one of my fave pair of gray shorts :thumbup: couldn't button them before. 

I can't remember if i told you ladies but i bought a goal dress for a wedding in October. I'll have to get a pic up of that...but i have my doubts of if i will be able to ever get in it! It looks so small...


----------



## gigglebox

Forgot to mention! As predicted i dropped weight lol. 165.8 this morning, .6 away from winning that bet!


----------



## Cewsbaby

I went down a pound. Happy with that but wish it was a little more. Oh well. I ended up hurting my ankle Saturday night and not sure how much I will be able to work out this week but I don't want to fall too far off track. I was legit surprised I even lost a pound. I wasn't eating bad but just didn't think I had lost that much. Weight loss has slowed down a lot lately. 

SW: 185/186
LW:159.5
WN: 158.5


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs i can see a difference in your core as well. Oh and the brownies were nothealthy at all. 

Cews the closer you are to a healthy weight r in healthy range i think weight loss slows. 1 lb in a week is great :)

Will weigh tomorrow.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Ladies, I just got some REALLY bad news about a friend of mine. Ive known her for 20+ years. She has 3 little one and was diagnosed with Stage IV Metastatic Breast Cancer. There is no cure. Im literally sitting her heart broken knowing that the survival rate is so dim. 3-5 years at the most. She's 33. Please just pray for her if your religious or send light and love to her. Her name is Kera. Im literally in tears right now. Ive lost 2 family members to cancer and a friend not too long ago. Found out a month before he died. I [email protected]*$%^G HATE CANCER!!!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews I'm so sorry. Cancer really sucks. My 35 year old cancer has stage IV brain cancer and isn't expected to live to the end of the year:hugs: i will pray for kara


AFM weighed yesterday instead... 184.2! With my indulging last weekend I'm happy with losing a lb.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I didn't work out last week as I hurt my ankle. I feel like the older I am getting the more I am falling apart! Lol! Instead I spent the whole week deep cleaning my house. I still have a few spots left but Im almost done. Its a lot harder to clean when you have a one year old going behind you messing it all up again! A whole ounce lost! I actually also ate pretty crappy all week too so Im good with my weight. 

SW: 185/186
LW:159.5
WN: 158.4


----------



## Flueky88

Did you lose a lb or an ounce? In any case still good job. It is better than gaining :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

An ounce! Lol!


----------



## Cewsbaby

So last nights dinner was so so so so good! I made chicken tacos with a fresh mango salsa. DH was a little apprehensive about the salsa but he said it was his favorite thing we ate. I will for sure be making that again and plan to have the leftovers for lunch if he doesn't get to them first. 

My weigh in this morning was 157.8! So almost a lb down. I didn't really workout much the last few weeks so I really hope it comes off a little easier. I really want to be at 155 and below when I go to my moms in 2 weeks.


----------



## Flueky88

Fx you make it to 155 in 2 weeks but if not, it'll be fine as I know you will get there. Those tacos look amazing!! 

AFM lost nearly 2lbs! I walked twice at work yesterday so that was really nice. I need to take my ear buds so I can listen to music while I walk. My weight might loss might not go so well when I weigh Thursday next week. Splurging during the holiday today. I just hope I maintain.


----------



## Cewsbaby

And... the witch came 5-7 days early (again) and Im SOOO bloated. Weight is up about 2lbs (again) but the good side is that when I go to my moms in 10 days I won't have to deal with being on my period at all!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies, I am kind of getting a grip on my brand of crazy so thought i'd stop in and say hello. I'm glad I took a break, cews reading that about your friend would have really freaked me out a few days ago. That is one of my biggest fears and I am SO incredibly sorry that is her reality. My deepest, most sincere sympathy for her and her family and of course for you. Prayers to her, absolutely. 

But onto happier things....
Well dobe to both of you on the weight loss! Danf fluek, 2lbs?! Heck yeah! 
Cews those tacos look amazing. Tacos with low carb wraps have been one of my go-to meals recently. Especially with defrosted pre cooked shrimp. Easy week night meal. 

As for me, silver lining of anxiety/stress is weight loss I guess haha. I haven't focused on weight loss whatsoever, in fact I've been eating whatever I feel like just because if I go on an empty stomach with anxiety, it gets the best of me. Recent indulgences include a big mac, chick fil a , and half baked ice cream (not all in one sitting), and some gummies here and there. And somehow I'm down 164.8 this morning :rofl: which means I'm down 20.4lbs and officially won the bet! 

Took some measurements too and I think I'm down 2.5 inches on my waist? I'll have to check.

Hope you all are well!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im good! I just hate being on my period. It makes me feel like all the hard work I put in was for nothing because of the bloating and the weight gain. I know it will go away but it can be so frustrating at the same time. Hormones I guess. It also sucks because I CRAVE sugar and sweets and its so hard to not just give in and indulge like crazy. Case in point... Yesterday was DH's birthday and I made a red velvet cake with cream cheese frosting. I seriously just want to dive head first into it and eat the while dang thing and top it off with some chocolate ice cream. Dinner though will be Chicken Caesar Pita so I might indulge in a small slice. 

Those taco's were amazing! I will be keeping them in my food rotation. That salsa would be amazing on shrimp tacos too.


----------



## Cewsbaby

As expected Im bloated from the witch and put a little back on. Still below my last weigh-in but barely and it sucks because I was lower. Oh well.... its times like this that its so easy to get discouraged. 

SW: 185/186
LW:158.4
WN: 158.2


----------



## Cewsbaby

SO MUCH BLOAT!!!! Seriously though! 

Pre workout was 158.3 and post was 156.5. Almost 2lbs and then it was 1.5 inch difference in my waist. I knew I had some serious bloat and water retention. Right now after lunch and a glass of water Im at 157.4 which is where I thought I would be when I woke up today. I just need to remember that with the witch comes more weight and bloat. Ugh.... I don't think I will hit 155 before I go to my moms next week unless I drop a lot this week. Thats ok though.


----------



## Flueky88

Hope you managed to lose more and get rid of the bloat. I lost 1/2lb


----------



## gigglebox

Good job ladies!
I am foing to be on the hunt for a scale. Mine is just not sensitive enough at all.
Omg red velvet cake *drool*
Hubby is now on a health kick (kind of) so maybe we can get back into the swing of things together. Motivation is so hard to find...I could work out during the day, or at least walk, but it's soooo hard to want to go with 3 kids in tow. It's easier to stay home or take the kids to a playground...and they get our more energy. 

This is totally off topic but I wish our driveway was paved! Or that paving driveways wasn't so insanely expensive.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Just a little motivation for us... Left side is today (July 12) and Right is from April 4th. Same shirt and MAJOR difference! Its so hard to stay motivated when I don't see the scales move much... Im still at 158 but I see such a huge difference in the pictures. 5 more days until I go to my moms. Im sure I will end up gaining but Im going to try so hard not to! Not sure what kind of scale she has so my weigh-ins might be off... 

I don't know how much it cost to pave but Im sure its so expensive! 

That red velvet cake was good! I did find a way to make it a little healthier... instead of eggs I use greek yogurt. It makes it so much softer and DH actually prefers it this way now. Ive done 3 cakes and its just fluffier than normal. Not sure I will go back to eggs.


----------



## gigglebox

Recipe?

Wow, that is a HUGE difference!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Its basically 1/4 a cup of light and fit greek yogurt vanilla (or whatever flavor) per egg! It seriously makes it so fluffy and less calories.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Today was a funk type day so I decided to dye my hair something fun! Im actually LOVING this color!!!!


----------



## gigglebox

You're making me miss fun hair color! Too much work though. I hate bleaching my hair and the upkeep.

Right now though i can't wait for my short baby hairs to grow back out. My hair feels so thin...it used to be quite thick. Thanks to hormones a good amount fell out after i had ds2, ehen i got pregnant with ds3, and again after having ds3. Very annoying but at least i can see it growing back!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews cute hair!

Gigs I know, yet again I didn't dye mine during maternity leave. Glad your hair is growing back, so far I've not had the awful pp hair loss


----------



## Cewsbaby

I have a massive amount of hair before during and after! I was kinda hoping it would be less thick after but no go here. I actually get it thinned when I get a haircut or it would be too much to handle. Coloring can be a headache because of the upkeep but its something I like to do for myself. Makes me feel pretty! lol!


----------



## Flueky88

Finally managed to do more pics. A collage of my journey in a little under 3 months. Left is April 23rd, right July 13. So proud of what I've accomplished.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Nice job!!! What a huge difference!


----------



## gigglebox

:shock: OMG that is an enormous difference! Especially that side shot, nice!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Well todays weigh-in sucked! I did so good this past week too so no clue why! UGH!!!!! Oh well. I didn't work out today since I was busy packing for our trip to my moms. One month away from DH and its going to suck so bad. Im used to it but our boys are not. 

SW: 186
LW: 158.2
WN: 158.4


----------



## Cewsbaby

... and this mornings was 157.9

I didn't work out yesterday and I snacked last night and its still lower than yesterday... SERIOUSLY!!! Im happy but irritated because its not part of my official weigh-in

Edit @ 1:27PM

Post workout I am at 156.5!!! Literally 1/2lb away from my 155 goal for when I go to my moms tomorrow for a month. Im happy with the results in 2 days but I really wanted to be at 155 pre workout! lol Small goals I guess. Maybe I can be at 155 if I don't fall off the wagon by monday. Not holding my breath because I love southern food and expect to indulge! lol


----------



## Cewsbaby

At my mom and dads and came down with a UTI.... lovely huh! Hopefully its just a mild one and it will go away on its one. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry cews. Don't let that UTI keep going can lead to kidney infection and even sepsis if untreated. 

Forgot to update last week, lost another lb. I've been crazy hungry past weekend so I'm not expecting to lose


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im keeping an eye on it. I get them occasionally but usually only mild ones and they clear up on their own. This one seems a little more intense and if still having issues I will be going to the doctor. Im up to 159 but with the UTI and all I really expected it.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Not a lot really going on here. Still at my moms and not working out and eating junk! lol! Not really junk but not as healthy as home. Oh well. I have put on a few pounds but I am not too upset or disappointed. I know when I go home it will be back on the bike and healthy meals again. How are all of you doing?


----------



## Cewsbaby

Where are you ladies? I plan to get back in the swing of my workouts very soon! Just waiting until Tuesday... How are you all doing?


----------



## Flueky88

Hey, cews. Sorry life has been tough with returning to work. My gyn diagnosed me with situational depression but I think it's ppd exacerbated by situations. In any case I just started an antidepressant. I have good days and bad. Never enough time though.

I'm losing and am now down to 176.4! Not counting my initial after birth loss I've lost nearly 20lbs now! So definitely proud of that. I was working out with DH but he's currently getting home late so I bath girls, feed them, bathe them and put them to bed by myself. It's not something I'm used to doing alone so I just haven't had time this week. 


Are you still at your mom's? Hope it's going well :)


----------



## Cewsbaby

Yep still at my moms and leaving in 3 days. As much as I have enjoyed it I am ready to be home in my own bed and sleeping all night without a toddler in my back. I actually had a panic/anxiety attack last night which scared my mom and I had to reassure her that I was ok. It was just crazy and came out of no where. Poor DS1 had a meltdown when I told him we were going home in 3 more days. He keeps saying he is staying here with his Granna. She would love it but sadly I would miss him too much! lol


----------



## gigglebox

Hi ladies! I've been extremely busy. After battling mental junk of my own and putting weight loss on the back burner, I gained 8lbs!!! I'm back at it though and down 3lbs. A friend and I now have a weight loss competition going, and our husbands are also competing against each other lol. Hubby and I just invested in a rowing machine which should be here this week! I am so excited.

Sorry you both are battling mental health issues but yay for not letting it derail you! You are both doing awsome. Major kudos.

Cews how about an updated before & during pic?


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, Im back home and getting back on the bike tomorrow! Im ready but afraid of how bad its going to be. I haven't really weighed myself in the last month but I know Ive put on 5-6lbs. Not bad at all considering. 

DH leaves for 3 weeks on the 6th and that's going to suck because it was supposed to be a family trip but my MIL backed out due to work and her DH having to have surgery. Completely understandable but Im still miffed that I am missing out on spending 3 weeks in Hawaii.


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, I haven't been weighting myself and won't until after DH gets back from his TDY in 2 weeks. I did go out and buy a USED TreadClimber today though. Im hoping it really ramps up my workouts. How are you ladies doing. Its getting hard to stay motivated after gaining back some of the weight.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Did my first workout with the TreadClimber and 3 hours later my butt and legs are starting to get sore. Im not surprised because it was an intense workout. On the bike in one hour per the bikes calorie count I burn 360-370 calories. On the TreadClimber in 55 minutes (I couldn't do a second more) I burned 539 per their calorie counter. I know it was more but I didn't wear my apple watch to see. But either way in less time I burned an extra 140 calories. So worth the $100 I paid for it!


----------



## Flueky88

Great job cews! I've actually stopped trying to lose temporarily. I'm just exhausted with nursing, pumping, working, etc. I just can't give anymore. I'm maintaining my weight. Once I'm done breastfeeding or if I get more time then I'll start it up again.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Great job cews! I've actually stopped trying to lose temporarily. I'm just exhausted with nursing, pumping, working, etc. I just can't give anymore. I'm maintaining my weight. Once I'm done breastfeeding or if I get more time then I'll start it up again.

Good for you then. Family should always come first! Once you have the time go and get it. Hope you stay active on here though. I need all the motivation I can get. 

Tomorrow will be a down day probably. I am getting a new bed (Sleep Number) and its being delivered sometime during my sons nap time and my workout more than likely. I might try and do it after they leave if possible. I need a new mattress though. Mine is so old and lumpy that getting a good nights sleep in almost impossible. Even DH is thrilled although he won't get to use it for another week.


----------



## Flueky88

I'll definitely try to stay more active. Lots going on at work. Bnb is a nice break from stress. Awesome on the new bed. We got a new one 2 years ago. It's much nicer than the one ww used to have. It's a beautyrest black diamond natasha, I think that's what its called. It's very nice and worth the high price.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Mine will be delivered in a few hours! Hoping the $3K price tag will be worth it.


----------



## gigglebox

We went extra cheap on our bed...bought a matress in a box for <200 then an $80 topper :lol: it was great at first but not as good 2 years later...

How are you ladies? I got back in the swing of things and am down to 161.6 as of this morning. Can't wait to see the 150's...it's been some time! Maybe even 4 years or so!


----------



## Cewsbaby

gigglebox said:


> We went extra cheap on our bed...bought a matress in a box for <200 then an $80 topper :lol: it was great at first but not as good 2 years later...
> 
> How are you ladies? I got back in the swing of things and am down to 161.6 as of this morning. Can't wait to see the 150's...it's been some time! Maybe even 4 years or so!

Good job Giggle! I was at 157 but I am now back at 165... well 163 this morning but it keeps going up and down and I am not losing anything as per the last 3 weeks. Its so depressing because I was doing so good! UGH!!!! I did get a new piece of equipment (A Bowflex TreadClimber) and I really think its more muscle that I am putting on as it works so much more than my bike did. Who knows. Just trying to not get discouraged. I really want to get to 145 by March 2020 as its my baby sisters wedding. I also want to be at a healthier weight to start hopefully trying for our final baby #3.


----------



## gigglebox

15-20 lbs in 6 months is TOTALLY doable! You'll get there. 

And I have found that occasionally when I start new workouts without modifying my diet i hold on to weight first before I lose it.

I am going through some stress right now which is a major contributor to the recent weight loss. Silver lining? I'm down 5lbs since last Tuesday.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Lol, yea, my diet is a lot more lax then it was and probably why I am not losing as fast. I will say I was 162 when I woke up today so its starting to come off. That made me happy!

A lot of it is also my diastasis recti affecting my stomach. I have a pretty severe separation. I am going to try and make an appointment to see my doctor when I hit 150-155. Just want to be a little smaller before I go in. I need to know the right way to fix it so I don't injure myself or make the separation worse especially if we want to have another baby. I really want to be on top of it.

Edited to add:

So, just did my workout and was 161.5 post workout!!!! Woohoo!!!!!!! Im hoping to be 160 post workout at some point in the next week!


----------



## Cewsbaby

My energy level has bottomed out today so that must mean the :witch: is on her way. Going to try and power through the workout today but honestly... I just down wanna do it! :Insert toddler like tantrum on the floor: 

On another note, DH comes home tomorrow! He has been gone 3 weeks again but this should be the last one for a while. Going to be glad for the help with the boys again. 3 weeks as the only parent is hard. I have mad respect for single moms and dads and those that their OH is gone a lot like mine. 

Hope your both good! My first official weigh in is Monday. Really hoping to stick around 162 if not lower. I was 162 today but I really need to work on not obsessing over the scale and more on inches and fat loss. Its just hard.


----------



## Cewsbaby

I forgot to weight in first thing this morning but when I remembered a few hours later I was 161.5 so that's amazing considering I started last week at 166. 

I am exhausted today. Not only is the witch here but Remy didn't sleep well last night. He was up from 12:30 until almost 4. I got up at 9 since DH didn't have to work today (THANK ANY AND EVERY GOD AVAILABLE!) so I managed to get a few hours sleep. I have a phone call with a potential client in an hour so hopefully I don't come off all dumb because of lack of sleep. UGH... Hope you ladies are having a good day!


----------



## Flueky88

Awesome cews!! Hope your call goes well! Sleep deprivation is not kind to my brain/thinking abilities.

Gigs yay for weight loss but boo from it being caused by so much stress.

AFM stepped on the scales, way disappointed so I'm going to try to lose again. Going to be hard as Friday is my anniversary and Monday is DHs birthday.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Awesome cews!! Hope your call goes well! Sleep deprivation is not kind to my brain/thinking abilities.
> 
> Gigs yay for weight loss but boo from it being caused by so much stress.
> 
> AFM stepped on the scales, way disappointed so I'm going to try to lose again. Going to be hard as Friday is my anniversary and Monday is DHs birthday.

Sleep deprivation makes me REALLY grumpy so its not good for this momma brain either. 

Go ahead and work out but don't worry too much until after your anniversary or DH's birthday. Just start really focusing after that. You will do great! :) 

I plan to make red velvet cupcakes today with yogurt. Yummy! Cant wait for desert tonight....


----------



## Cewsbaby

Didn't feel well today so I skipped working out. Folded some laundry and laid on the couch while my babies rested. Im just so tired today...


----------



## Cewsbaby

Friday after workout saw 160.8! Woohoo!!!! Im hoping to be around 161 for Mondays weigh-in but we will see. Im trying to take it easy on myself and not focus too much on the numbers so if its up a little more that will be ok. Disappointing but ok. My friend is in town so I expect it will be up since we plan to go out Sunday.


----------



## Cewsbaby

My weight keeps going up and down and back up. Getting so frustrated. After being 160.9 Friday today I was 164. Its just so disheartening.


----------



## Cewsbaby

And the weight keeps going up. I think I need to do a fast to get my body back in gear. I went from 163 to 168 this week. No idea what's going on. Im hoping its just muscle because my measurements are the same. Going to put the scale away for a few weeks and not worry about the weight aspect. Im just getting so frustrated. I don't know what's going on at this point.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Today woke up and weight back down to 162.0 so that's better. I made some cabbage soup that is supposed to help lose weight so we will see. I am eating it once (did it 2x yesterday) a day and its yummy! Made a HUGE batch in a stock pot so most of its frozen. I want to be back at 159.9 or lower by the last week of October. Hope you ladies are doing better!


----------



## Flueky88

Cews glad it's went back down some. I'm not a fan of cabbage, are you normally? Hope you meet your goal. I am okay just busy!


----------



## Cewsbaby

Flueky88 said:


> Cews glad it's went back down some. I'm not a fan of cabbage, are you normally? Hope you meet your goal. I am okay just busy!

It honestly tastes like veggie soup! Its just cabbage, carrots, onion, celery, V8 juice, whole peeled tomatoes, green beans, dry onion soup mix, beef broth and water.

I don't mind cabbage. I like the crunch of it. I preferred it cooked or as a slaw but not just plain cabbage.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Not losing and not gaining... working out 3-5 times a week for an hour. Hoping its muscle causing the stall-out but still... UGH!!!!!!! Also, period is 2 days late but no cramps or pre-period feeling. Might be a skip month.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Havent worked out all week! I started out with a chest cold and now its bronchitis. Still at 162/163 so not too bad considering. I had a busy weekend last week and another one this week as I have a senior photoshoot scheduled. 

Ugh...


----------



## Flueky88

Sorry weight is at a stand still


----------



## Babybump87

I’m looking to lose the baby weight too . DS has just turned 5 months old and my weight just seems to be going down a few pounds then back up .. 

I was doing so well to start with now I just feel flabby ! I only need to lose a stone to get back to my pre pregnancy weight too but with Xmas and winter comfort foods, plus my love of fizzy drinks it’s not going so well !!


----------



## Cewsbaby

BabyBump, welcome! I hope that you lose the weight. As for the fizzy drinks, that was my downfall too but I actually really love flavored soda water more now. It took a while but now soda tastes too sweet and sugary to me.


----------



## Babybump87

Thanks Cews. Oh I will have to try the soda water . I do like diet and zero drinks but DH doesn’t so I just buy normal cause we both like it. 
Anyone go the gym ? I did try it when DS was 6 weeks old but it just wasn’t for me I found it too boring on my own . I do enjoy swimming tho so I might take that up again !


----------



## Cewsbaby

I made my own home gym. Lol. Just some free weights, a bike and my newest baby is a 2nd hand Bowflex for $100. I am a stay at home mom and getting to the gym is impossible for me. The biggest thing for me was smaller portions and cutting out as much soda as possible. I still indulge every once in a while but nothing crazy. Ive been bad with the workouts ALL month as I have been sick and was planning to get back into it today but my friend is bringing her kids over for a playdate. Oh well, tomorrow will work.


----------



## Flueky88

Hi baby bump. Good luck on your journey towards your goal weight. I don't go to a gym. Just walking, stationary bike, or home exercise programs for me. I have slacked really bad for months. Although I'm feeling motivated again to lose weight.

Cews it's so hard to get back into it once you get out. I know you can do it though :)


AFM sorry for my extended absence. Life has been busy and I was eating whatever and not working out as I was struggling with making enough milk and just having enough time to work out. I'm dipping my toes back into trying to lose weight. I will probably eat mostly what I want for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Cewsbaby

Hey Flueky! Glad your back! This board has been so quiet. I am going to get back into it more after Thanksgiving but I'm still eating pretty good considering. I was down for 3 weeks due to bronchitis and literally couldn't walk without getting winded and coughing. It was horrible! Now that I am feeling better I honestly cant wait to get back into it!


----------



## Bexybram

Hey lovely I struggled for a little while to get rid of my baby weight. What worked for me was fasting and then Keto. What have you ladies tried so far?
Have a look at a site called bestpickeddiets.com cute little site and Facebook community.

xx


----------



## Babybump87

I lost about 2 1/2. stone the first week or so , DS was 9lb 8oz and the rest must have been fluid/placenta etc . 

I just feel like my stomach is so flabby. After 3 kids , I know it won’t ever be the same and I’m fine with that but not the flab! 

I’ve not tried too much to be honest, just been enjoying my kids and getting used to life as a family of five but now he’s 5 months old I think it’s time to get myself back! 

I like the idea of exercising with DS. I do a lot of walking too , yesterday I walked over 12,000 steps , this is typical for me Mon/Fri. 

I just eat too much crap when the kids are in bed. I’ve stopped buying chocolate too just biscuits all 100cal or under.


----------



## Babybump87

Is anyone still on their weight loss journey for 2020 ?!


----------



## Cewsbaby

I am. I gained a bunch back over the holidays but I plan to start over on Monday!


----------



## Flueky88

Here but I wasn't trying to lose over holidays. Want to semi try to lose weight again. Too much on my plate right now to get serious.


----------



## Babybump87

Hey ladies !

I totally give up over the holidays too! I plan to start on Monday . Not going OTT just cutting back in general / toning up ! I weighed myself last night 9st 11lb . Few pounds to lose it’s mainly toning up 

I’ve got a few issues going on too Flueky which has / is making me just eat crap !


----------



## Flueky88

Baby, yeah I was struggling with my supply, ppd, high stress at work, and life with infant and 2 y.o. I just caved and started eating what I wanted. Now that my LO is nearly 10 months and life s calming down, I want to start trying.


----------



## Babybump87

Aww sorry you had a rough start ! It can be hard at times but we get through to the other side ! I’m glad things are settling down for you now ! 

Life’s calming down for us now too as a family of 5 ! I wanna get fit to look good in my old summer clothes !


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, I decided to just start completely over with my weight loss goals! I want to set new short term goals. 

I started out on the first journey at 186 and got down to 157. This time I am starting at 167 and my new short term goal is 160. My long term goal is still 145 but I also want to get pregnant in a few months so Im not too sure that will be doable. I plan to try and keep my weight at a more manageable level if I do get pregnant. I always do really well but in the last month or two is where I seem to gain the most. I have no idea why. I eat heathy but the last 2 pregnancies I put on about 20+ lbs in the last 2 months. Its crazy. Doctor has no clue why but she did say some women just gain a ton in the end and I also have big babies. 

So today I am starting over and giving myself a fresh start!

WN: 167.6
LW: -------
GW: 145


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, puled a muscle in my calf. Have to rest it. Kinda stinks when I was so happy to get back on track. Hoping I can work out tomorrow or Friday at least. UGH!!!!


----------



## Babybump87

OH gosh that’s such bad timing cews ! 

I am going to join the gym either the end of this or next month . DH goes anyway and has recently lost a few pounds so hopefully I can too! 

It’s just my eating habits are awful . I often missed breakfast and lunch only snacking I.e a biscuit/chocolate or something . Then dinner time I will have a normal meal but then when the kids go to bed I seem crave chocolate and other things ! In a bit of a rut . Going to re install my fitness pal to keep a track of what I am eating . 

Good luck with your fresh start ! In going to get weighed on a proper scale in the doctors tomorrow . Not too sure my WW scales are good , gives different readings each day by about 3/4 pounds !


----------



## Cewsbaby

So, Ive been working out and eating a (little) better but the scale has continued to go up not down. Im actually starting to get mad. It just seems like no matter what I do its not making a difference anymore. 2 weeks ago I was at 165 and today I am at 170. This makes absolutely ZERO sense.

ERDIT TO ADD:

There is no way that I have eaten enough to gain 5 pounds in 2 weeks.


----------



## Babybump87

Oh that’s frustrating Cews ! I wonder what’s going on there ?! . I would be so mad . 

5 pound in two weeks does seem a lot . Are you sure the scales were ok ? 

I’m going to get weighed tomorrow. Like I said We do have some weight watcher digital scales which put me at 9st 11lb on Saturday . which would be a 3lb loss but they are always out, so I’m just gonna stick with the scales at our local pharmacy !


----------



## Cewsbaby

Im pretty sure its accurate but who knows. I weighed myself right after my workout and in 50 minutes I sweated off about 2lbs of water so it might be water weight right now.


----------



## Babybump87

Ohh possible water retention then ! . I’ve started to buy zero calorie drinks in the hope that will cut a few calories and I’ve also stocked up on little snacks.


----------



## _Meep_

Returning the follow! Hope you'll update more soon!


----------



## DobbyForever

DobbyForever said:


> Joining!
> 
> Krav Spartan weight: 115 lbs
> Pre pregnancy: 135 lbs
> Pregnancy weight: 155ish lbs. I don’t think I ever hit 160 but I don’t recall
> Goal weight: 115 lbs
> 
> Pre pregnancy waist: 26 in
> Post pregnancy: 36 in
> Goal waist: 26-28 in

How’s everyone doing?! I was going to create a post to ask for tips about my belly, but I saw this one and decided to check in.

I hit a long plateau for a while, but I did keto for a while and it really helped. Quarantine started out rough but I think I got a handle on it. Got the peloton app and I have a cheap bike, but having a variety of teachers and music and lengths has super helped with my confidence/mindfulness.

I also stopped drinking. I’ll be 7 weeks sober on Sunday, and that’s def been helpful.

I’m happy with a lot of changes. My face is thinning out, my hourglass is back (though I think my hip bones aren’t as complimenting to that as they were before birth), and just overall not disgusted with myself. My ladies have also lost their charm and I’m back to queen of the itty bitty committee. Not ready to wear my old clothes because of this belly fat I can’t shake! I’d totally be happy with where I am now if not for this slab of fab on my thighs and belly. I feel close to beach ready but not there yet.

Weight 132.something
Waist 27.5 (I know it’s in my goal range but I kind of want the 26 back now)


----------



## _Meep_

I have lost just over 1 stone now and am 133 lbs. I would like to be 124 at most. Also struggling to shift the flabby belly and still feel really wobbly but I'm afraid to do too much physically as still in recovery from vitamin D deficiency/osteomalacia and really don't want to hurt myself!


----------



## DobbyForever

Congrats!!! Also glad you are recovering. Definitely health first before exercise.


----------



## gigglebox

woooooooooooooooweeeee I thought I'd just stop back in here and see what's up, It's been well over a year since I posted....whoops.

After some fluctuation of weight I am currently 161.8 as of this morning. Looks like my highest was 185 post baby so hey not too shabby. The weight loss journey continues though! I am excited to see the 150's again (it's been some time, old friend) but would REALLY like to see the 140's!

Right now I've just had a major overhaul of my diet. I have cut out sugar...kind of. Well let's say I don't eat as much as I used to. I rarely eat candy now. But I will not, I repeat will NOT give up sugar in my coffee!!! Although at one point I was able to do that so long as coffee was cold, so maybe I'll give that a try again. Other sugar I can't stay away from are the natural sugars in dried fruit. Dried peaches are my weakness. But it beats a pack of gummy bears, right?

How is it coming for the rest of you?


----------



## gigglebox

just reporting that I hit 158.8 the day before yesterday! Back to 159.6 (I think the scale said) this morning but hey, 150's! yay!!! now to continue the downward trend. Really gotta start incorporating some workouts into my routine but it's so hard. I keep myself too busy, I think....gotta make time.


----------



## DobbyForever

Woot 150’s! Honestly even if your workout is just 5, 10, 20m it’s still better than nothing. Maybe try think about it as part of your teeth brushing routine? Hit a quick 5x5x5 then brush your teeth. We used to do them as part of our krav warm ups. It was like 5 exercises with 5 in each set repeated for 5 minutes. We’d do 5 burpees, 5 mountain climbers, 5 crunches, 5 jumping jacks, and 5 push ups. I forget the order tbh. But something like that. Although I feel you even squeezing in 5m with kids is like haha ok sure eye roll.

I’ll update when I’m not on my period lol yay


----------



## DobbyForever

Ok I said I’d wait until AF was gone but I got this message today on mfp :). DASH diet for my heart + walking every day is really working wonders on the scale/my overall mood


----------



## Bevziibubble

Following! :)


----------



## DobbyForever

I’m really excited not that I’m fully off of AF and have a more accurate weight. I didn’t think I’d ever get here and to be 5-10 lbs away from my pre-ex weight. I’m actually starting to think about how I can add more calories back into my meal plan or how to shift my meal plan to maintenance once I hit 115. I’d love it if I could get there before spring break (first week of April).


----------



## gigglebox

Hi friends! I’ve decided to bump this thread and continue with it if I can. I have been broody for another baby, hubby is not entirely on board, so I figure I will try to go full force with weight loss efforts to get my mind off ttc.

Since I last posted, I gained weight back. I’m not certain but I think I hit 172-ish then lost some again, settling around 168. That was with zero effort at doing anything. I started cutting calories and working out, was feeling pretty good and got to about 158 when an illness had me out for a week and I just fell back into old ways, and got back up to about 166ish. I finally starred eating less sugar but only lost 2lbs. 

I started keto a week ago with intermittent fasting and have lost 3 lbs. i know 3 lbs in a week sounds good but I felt like it should have been more in the first week…? But I have also been having coffee with cream in the morning which I have been warned can slow progress.

i’ve also not been feeing the best but just ordered some powder to boost my electrolytes and I’m hoping that helps.

so in a nut shell, I’m currently 161.2 and on keto with IF. My ultimate goal is to be in the 130’s. I’d love to get there this year…22lbs seems doable, I hope!


----------



## gigglebox

so I woke up this morning and I'm up 2lbs from yesterday. I just had a melt down in my bathroom. I am so frustrated and have no idea what to do...it's been 8 days now. I have lost one pound. I don't feel great either. I don't feel deprived of the foods I used to eat, rather I struggle to eat enough on this diet. I have a hard time choking down enough veggies and making sure there's enough fat to balance it out. But I've felt like I've been doing really well as far as eating what I need to, so I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. I did order some keto strips to test and see if I"m even in ketosis, or if anything I'm consuming is kicking me out of it without me realizing. 

I was worried the coffee with cream in the morning was inhibiting my progress so I dropped that yesterday, and now am up 2lbs so.....................................wtf.

I just feel so sad about it. I want to be healthy and feel good and look good, and it's really tough watching my husband's fat melt away. He's making great progress and I'm eating the way he eats (but less), so I don't get it. He is doing a water fast right now, and I've done it before so considering doing it again to kick things off...but I already feel like such crap right now, I don't feel like a water fast is going to help that feeling. 

I'm just in tears with frustration. I'm happy for him but feel like he's going to criticize my food choices if I "quit", and also internally judge me for being a fatass when he's losing it all so easily. (For the record he is not a mean person and this is likely all in my head, but it's getting the bet of me right now).

To compound things my toddler sleeps like crap and that has been exceptionally difficult for me the past few nights. He's been waking me up at 4am and I am not able to fall back asleep. Evidently sleep is pretty important to dieting, and I feel like it's sabotaged me before, but I don't know what to do. 

Anyway I'm committed to doing keto for at least one more week as I told myself and hubby that I would give it an honest go.


----------



## MrsKatie

Oh @gigglebox I could have written this myself. I’m so sorry. It’s an awful feeling. I have 30lbs lingering from my last baby and it makes me feel just awful. 

I started keto almost 3 weeks ago, and our whole family came down with this horrible virus (all tested negative for covid multiple times but I still suspect covid with how hideous the exhaustion has been- like when I had mono!). I quit keto for 2 days to make sure it wasn’t that and I only felt worse so I’m back on the wagon now. I will say I’m not doing dairy at all (I find it just backs me up and bloats me up) and am currently attempting a vegan version (I was vegan for years and years so that’s in my comfort zone) in sheer desperation to lose some of this tenacious stubborn-as-hell fat that just will not let go.

i was looking at old baby pics of my kids and found some of me in early 2016 when I was pregnant with baby 3… I was taking pics of my “belly” at the time and oh my gosh I’d KILL to look like that again!! I can’t even believe I’m so huge.

I am also turning 40 in May which brings with it its own slew of emotions. The gray hair that seems to multiply overnight doesn’t help…!

ANYWAY. I’m here with you. I don’t own a scale cause I’ll obsess, but I will say I also haven’t lost any weight yet either. A dear friend who did keto for a long long time said just take the first month to get used to it. Don’t count calories or worry about the scale. So I’m trying to use that timeline and not feel so down and discouraged.

huge hugs <3


----------



## WinterBub

Argh! I just lost a whole reply somehow. :sad2:will try to recreate: 

That's so frustrating, giggle. I'd be raging too. :x I wonder what happened. Honestly, I don't like the sound of you not feeling well on keto. If you were glowing and shedding pounds, I'd be all about it. But it isn't worth actually feeling unwell. :-k 

And the man thing is super frustrating. My OH is really kind and lovely, but just doesn't get it. He is like "it's just more calories out than in!" Which is true. But it seems like if he's in any kind of calorie deficit he sheds weigh like crazy. I need to eat way less, and exercise way more to get any result. I'm sure that your hubby doesn't judge you. :hugs:i think your plan to give it another week is sound. If you find a way to feel well doing it, then rock on. 

And I hope you find a way to get LO sleeping through. He's big enough that he can certainly do it!! Is he super into anything? I'd consider buying some toys and sticker charting/telling him he'll get one if he stays in bed all night. I get the feeling that you're not into bad cop sleep training, but maybe good cop tactics would work? Also- have your ever seen a Gro Clock? I have a friend who had great success with that. 

AFM- if we're talking numbers: I was 173 yesterday. The past couple of years have been a rollercoaster. I was 160ish, then put on 8ish lb and have been all over the place with pregnancy and losses since. 160 is the upper end of healthy for my height. And I was upper 150s when I fell pregnant with my LO. So my goal #1 is 160. Ultimately would love to be 145ish. My plan is basically up protein, down carbs (and do semi-gluten free). Log calories/try to be around 1800 per day. And then from next week start some more exercise again: walk in the morning, and then elliptical when LO naps. I was doing that a few months ago and slowly losing. Would love to get into a groove where I lost at least a pound a week, but also don't feel super deprived etc.


----------



## Flueky88

Hi, gigs. I'll join with you.

I have never been big into the premise of keto or IF for people overall. I do know it can be successful for some people so I'm not dismissing it as entirely ineffective. I'm just a bit more old fashioned with weight loss.

Some tips I would give are:
1. Weigh weekly as there can be big variations from water/fluid retention. 
2. Poor sleep can hinder weight loss goals.*I completely understand that sometimes we cannot improve sleep quantity/quality*
3. Whatever diet, stick with it a couple weeks to a month (unless it's causing harm).
4. Focus on nonscale victories throughout your journey. Sometimes the scales won't budge but do you notice clothes fitting better/different. 

Also, I feel you on men typically losing like easier. DH was like that. He is struggling more but he is also not sleeping much right now. 

I am hoping to reach my goal by end of year. It'll be 33 lbs so about 3 to 4 lbs/month. I think I can do it but if it takes longer. So be it. I am in it for the long haul, not a sprint, but a marathon :)

I did eat "bad" having that cheesecake this week but sometimes you need to splurge, imo. Going to get back to making better choices until S's birthday party rolls around lol. I haven't weighed since Monday but I don't want to see again until Monday.


----------



## WinterBub

Anyone have any good/healthy recipes? We had steak last night with a quinoa salad. Just arugula, a bit of feta, and cherry tomatoes (used balsamic dressing). Then added some quinoa and mixed it all together. 

This is the kind of thing that I'm trying to do... Ie. Sub out something like mashed potatoes or pasta for that. It was filling and tasty, so was satisfying enough. I tend to do really poorly if I go extreme: I end up eating junk later because I'm still genuinely hungry :dohh:


----------



## gigglebox

hi again MrsKatie! ugh, the gray hair, I definitely have my fair share of that! I was going to just let it grow out but I couldn't stand it any more, I felt like it was making me look SO old! I'm 35 but started going gray early. It's probably about 25% of my hair now, but the part that remains solid brown is all underneath so all my exposed hair looks to be 50/50 gray/brown. Glad to have someone on the keto wagon with me :) I am going to give it an honest go for another week at least. I did find that when I consciously made an effort yesterday to have more salt during the day, I felt better at night and didn't experience that heart pounding issue nearly as badly. I read that low salt can make that happen or make you feel weaker, so I'm think that *might* be my issue. Combined with electrolytes I think that will make me feel better. I am less concerned about dropping weight at this point that just feeling better in general.

and i've definitely had that epiphany too, looking back at an old photo of myself in highschool when I thought I was so fat -- hahahah!!! I'd kill for that body now!

Winter/Fluek I mentioned in the other thread but yeah, hubby is going to try and help me with ds3 and he's junk sleeping. I mean it's absurd at this point. And last night we had a fight over him sleeping in our bed. It's totally my fault, I definitely caved and lost the argument. Part of me is being so soft because since I had it in my head he'll be our last, I'm baby-ing him but just making everything harder for myself long term. 

But yeah I have a strong feeling my sleeping schedule is actually impacting my life quite a bit, also beyond just weight loss efforts. 

Winter you must be tall! 160 seems high, at least I think for my height the high end of normal is 145 so that's quite a difference. But that sounds totally attainable, especially if your goal is a pound a week. You can definitely do that! 

I have no "healthy recipes" off the top of my head, but I will say I've found cauliflower to be a very worthy replacement for mashed potatoes. And yummmm feta with steak *drool*

Fluek I was going back and reading about our weight loss in this thread and wow, we were both killin' it at one point! I hope we can both get back there :) And honestly I"m not 100% sold on this keto thing, but we'll see. Nevertheless I've been also redcing calories and I'm really surprised to barely see the scale move whereas before just reducing calories seemed to be enough. I do know that eventually the body adjusts to the new calorie intake and the diet no longer works, and supposedly that doesn't happen with keto...? so who knows. But I've been doing a lot of research and have be reading that spiking your insulin multiple times a day is actually what makes people gain weight, less of what they eat and more of how often they eat it.

But I just think different things work for different people. 

Unless you're a guy. Then everything works for you :haha:


----------



## WinterBub

That's great re: the help with DS3 and sleeping. Going to bed on time is something that I need to work on. If I stay up late, I end up snacking and feeling like death the next morning :dohh: Despite knowing all that I find it hard to do, because I'm a real night owl. I'll be tired at like 4pm, but by 10pm I'm just getting fired up. What is your plan to sort out LO's bad habits? 

And LOL at the photo comments. I thought I was fat at 160, and that's now my first goal to get back to :dohh: I just checked, and my healthy weight range is 120-160. You got me nervous there! I feel like that seems true, because what I picture as my ideal weight for how I both look and feel is probably 140ish. 

You're right about enjoying food, flueky. Although I had a bad day yesterday. We walked to a bakery and bought a King Cake. :wacko: so good, but now the other half of it is here beckoning. Obviously that falls well foul of what I'm trying to do with sugar, what's PCOS friendly, and carbs. :shy: What were you doing when you were killing it, giggle/flueky? Seems like you have a good plan there that worked for you, giggle- maybe go back to that rather than keep persisting with keto?? And I think you have the right attitudes flueky. Any progress is good, and if you're doing it without going extreme, it should be lasting and sustainable long term. :)


----------



## Flueky88

Winter, I typically do best when I'm tracking everything on myfitnesspal. Technically, the best weight loss I had was in my early 20s. I did WW and worked out at the gym 5 days a week (2 to 3 days of strengthening) for typically an hour. I was on a maintenance plan when I met DH but I just kind of slipped out of it. Life changes wreck me.

In any case I find logging/tracking what I eat helps out a bunch. I mostly portion control and makes swaps when/where I can. I workout 4 to 5 times a week with 2 to 3 days of strengthening exercises and other days just walking and stretching. I walk before strengthening as well to warm my muscles up. 

I like to try to eat carrots and/or celery in place of chips or fries. Sometimes I replace ground beef with ground turkey. Replace soir cream with greek yogurt. Mostly drink water and a cup of coffee in the mornings.. I try to eat fish once a week. Attempt to replace most sweets with fruits. Allow myself some chocolate each day if I want to prevent me going crazy later. 

I signed up for beach body but have just been working on mastering the exercises my PT gave me before I graduated. She gave me some pointers on exercises to avoid and how to modify some if needed. I think I may start up a beach body program next month. 

I stepped on the scales a bit early. Made me feel a bit down but I still have a few days and I enjoyed having that cheesecake as a treat. I do think next time I make one, I'll make it before we have company so we don't eat it all and less impact diet wise.


----------



## Flueky88

Here's some recipes I like that are tasty and filling. I like recipes around 400 to 500/meal.

One Pot Stuffed Pepper Casserole

Instant Pot Loaded Potato Soup

"Best Beef Enchilada Casserole Recipe - How to Make Beef Enchilada Casserole" Best Beef Enchilada Casserole Recipe - How to Make Beef Enchilada Casserole

DH also fixes a keto big Mac salad, yum! A buffalo chicken dish with quinoa and another buffalo chicken with spaghetti squash. I really love the spaghetti squash one. 

He also fixes a ACV cucumber side that's good, if you like sour. He just slices cucumbers and soaks them in a mix of water, ACV, and black pepper. I like it as a side for sliders. 


For breakfast we like eating everything bagel thins with a fried eggs, turkey bacon, and reduced fat cheese He also does homemade biscuits. I'll make omelets sometimes. 


There was a WW recipe for a shredded chicken enchilada casserole with zucchini that was really good. Also they had a ground turkey meatloaf (was my favorite meatloaf ever). It's just either expensive or out of stock for ground turkey.


----------



## WinterBub

Thanks, flueky! Those are really great recipes. The enchilada casserole in particular sounds great. I can happily go for 300 calories for lunch and breakfast. I get hungry/hangry in the afternoon/evening :lol: So, if I could stick to that, a light afternoon snack and then 500 cal dinner, that would be great.

I think you're describing what I need/want to do. Basically make changes that I can sustain and do things like sub out for healthier options. Carbs are also not my friend apparently. :-({|= so, getting rid of carbs for veggies is the type of thing that I need to do.


----------



## gigglebox

I think y’all have good food plans. I may be joining you in them in the very near future, haha. I am going to do a weigh in tomorrow morning (I haven’t checked in 2 days) and if no substantial progress has been made, i’ll go back to what I was doing. That was basically just making healthier food choices. Annoyingly I never wrote down what I did exactly :/ but I think it was just making healthier choices in general and eating less. And less sugar. I’ll probably keep with the intermittent fasting though. 

about the little one I’m hoping hubby sorts him out for me!

and did you find the baby in your king cake?


----------



## WinterBub

Thsts basically my plan too, Giggle. Eat less in general, but especially less junk. Also up the activity side. Fingers crossed that works... I have the morning/lunch sorted, just need to break bad habits later in the day. 

How'd your weigh in go? I'm still 173 as of this morning. 

They didn't put the baby in the cake! He was on a glob of icing off on the side. OH was incensed, but as the kind of Mom who worried LO would get it and choke I was fine with it! ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Winter that enchilada one is sooo good! I like putting some jalapeños and a couple tbsp of Greek yogurt. I tried to having a lighter breakfast and/or lunch when I have it.

Gigs, glad you've been able to resist weighing. It's hard sometimes not to 

AFM, I weighed Sunday and this morning.... OMG I about died. I know I didn't gain 3lbs from last week. I worked out HARD the past couple nights and my body has been sore. I looked up and saw that the inflammation can cause water retention of 2 to 5lbs! I'd be fine even if I gained 1lb last week cause of that cheesecake, but I know it wasn't 3 lbs. I'm not putting my weight down for logging purposes cause I don't feel it's accurate. 

I started up clean week on beachbody on demand. Bahahaha their definition of a beginner to fitness is WAY different than mine. Hardly any modifications to make it easier. I just went at my own pace and focused on proper form. Quality vs Quantity. I feel like I did pretty good though and even was able to do most exercises without modifying myself. I am sore but not so sore that I can barely function.


----------



## WinterBub

How annoying, flueky ](*,) I think you have the right attitude about not obsessing over it, and not counting it if it seems wildly OTT. And go you on the work out front! How long is each Beachbody work out? 

I'll break out my work out dvd on a rainy morning soon. Tomorrow is meant to be my first decent morning walk in a long time. Gonna pack LO a trail mix type breakfast, and hopefully he will be happy with that. I was a bit disappointed I didn't lose anything from last week to this... But I guess it will take more effort than that! ](*,)


----------



## gigglebox

I was back down to 161.6. So to recap, I was 164.6 when I started keto, got down to 161.6, went up to 163.6 at day 8, now back to 161.6. I’m over it. I had success before and didn’t feel deprived. I miss my treats, haha. I am still modifying things, like sugar free sweetener in my coffee, but I’m not sold on strict keto, at least not for me. Hubby’s having great success which is wonderful. He’s harassing me a bit on throwing in the towel “already”, but I an not feeling any benefits from this so f it.

Oh my fluek! I bet that weight drops right back off. NO way those are legit gains. Heck yes on keeping up with the exercise! I’d be half dead I’m sure lol. I feel so out of shape right now. I’ve got big plans to start weight lifting again more consistently.

winter what kind of habits do you need to break? And hmm I’m not impressed by the baby outside the cake lol


----------



## gigglebox

up to 161.8 this morning but I don't even care. I had chocolate today, more than a nibble, and it was wonderful. And *gasp* crackers! Don't tell hubby! 
about to do some easy weight lifting. I already feel better mentally, I gotta say. Let's hope the scale starts moving in the right direction!


----------



## WinterBub

I'd take the 3lb loss from keto as a win and move on. If you were feeling good, then I'd say stick with it. But it isn't worth it if you feel awful. I'm dying of jealousy of your hubby's success, though :rofl:

To your "not genuine weight gain/loss" flueky- I weighed myself today and was 171.8. I definitely didn't lose 1.2lb in a day...! I'd like to keep that number going downwards, though. We had a busy morning: did a long morning walk and then took LO to a soccer class. That is always a big part of how I've lost weight in the past: keep busy (and ideally do that by doing active things instead of hanging around at home).


----------



## gigglebox

ugh you're not the only one jealous! lol - but it also occurs to me he started about 60lbs overweight, whereas I am half that, or maybe even less that half...you know, I only have about 16lbs to get down to my ideal weight for my range. That really doesn't sound like much typing it out! I'm just all thrown off now and wondering if I screwed anything up by starting with keto stuff. Anyway, moving on is what I shall try!

yay for being down over a pound! it's so hard to find time to be active, isn't it? I tried to life weights today and the kids yelled at me. Settled for some cosmic kids yoga instead....yeah not the same at all but a bit more effective when the toddler climbs on your back and you do squats instead, haha.

I'm hoping we all find more time to be outside and active as the weather warms.


----------



## gigglebox

Weighed in today and was down! Yay! 160.6! But I definitely indulged today so we’ll see what tomorrow brings. Or maybe I’ll just not look for a couple of days while I redeem myself for today’s choices. Totally worth it though — had ceviche with plantain chips, sushi (no rice), and then a few pieces of chocolate throughout the day. No regrets. 

I have a new goal which is to lose 15lbs by April. I think it’s doable…? I have a baby shower to go to then and will be seeing some people I haven’t seen since my Dad’s funeral service so I’d like to look and feel better than I did then.


----------



## Flueky88

Good luck meeting your goal, Gigs. It's doable. I feel ya, I don't have much in the way of events but I want to look good, or at least decent, in a swimsuit this summer. I know I look better than last summer but want to lose more by then. I hope to be about 177 by the time I go to my yearly wellness visit with my PCP at the end of next month. So I have anywhere from 6 to 9 lbs to lose in a month.


----------



## WinterBub

Good for you on losing, giggle! 

We did our long morning walk again. Really hoping to make that a daily thing. Someone told me years ago that exercise in the morning was best as it gets your metabolism going. I do feel like it has a bigger impact for me than doing stuff later in the day. Plan is from tomorrow to try and walk in the morning and do some time on the elliptical in the afternoon that's a bit higher intensity etc. 

My OH swears by weighing in once a week, giggle. Seems like a sound tip- it should capture the trend vs constant weigh ins and ups and downs. 

6lb in a month seems doable, flueky. I think that 1-2 pounds a week is doable without going crazy, and should be maintainable then, too. You've got that! And I hear you on the bathing suit :shy: I've never had like a six pack or anything like that, but would like to look decent on that front by May.


----------



## gigglebox

Ohh I like these swim suit goals! Count me in for that. Flueky your goal sounds very reasonable and doable. Winter your hubby’s advice is good but I don’t know if I could follow it :haha: but I don’t get super deterred by numbers fluctuating, only frustrated when they don’t move al all. My scale isn’t that sensitive and gets stuck on numbers for days. On the plus side it looks like (reading old posts) that happens before a couple pounds fall off.

Also winter how do you like the elliptical?


----------



## WinterBub

Im at least going to try to do a weekly weigh in on Monday mornings. We have a fairly set Monday routine, so should be a fair point to compare week on week. That's not to say that I won't weigh in in between :lol:

We both really like the elliptical. Years and years ago, I used to go to a gym, and that was the only thing cardio wise I liked to do. I ran for like 3 months when I was a teenager, but I never got into running etc. I tend to try and find a show that I really like and watch an episode and that makes the time go pretty fast. Its been a few weeks now since I did it, so will have to start from scratch and work up to something that's actually a decent work out. OH really likes it now, too. He thought it was stupid at first- but he has back issues sometimes, and since he started that instead of running, the back issues never came back. 

When you talk about lifting weights- what do you actually do? I imagine squats while holding weights, but :shrug: I really don't know what people mean when they talk about doing it!


----------



## Flueky88

Winter I do a variety of exercises with weights. 

One is a "bird dip" it really works my gluten, core, thigh to maintain my balance. I first started them without weights but have progressed to used a 10 lb weight in one of my hands. I have my hand on q counter for light support, brace my core and kind of dip down while extending my other arm and leg (same sode as extended hand). When adding the weights I just "drop" the weight towards the floor. Then bring it all back in and repeat. 

Another is a "modified" deadlift. Holding weights in each hand, I bend at the hips with knees slightly bent keeping my back straight. Then exhale as I bring it all up to my pelvic area and keeping the weights close to my body. At the end I kind of pop my pelvis forward, then take a deep inhale as I lower back down and keep repeating. When rising up, be sure to push yourself up with your force in your heels (not your toes or upper foot). 

I also do some overhead lifts and some squats with overhead lifts. 

I really like strength training, but having the right form is imperative to make gains and protect your back. I have been doing many exercises incorrectly in the past. Squats are still a bit tough because my muscles are still a bit weak so I do them with the couch behind me so if I lose my balance I just end up on the couch instead of the floor lol. Worth it to save my knees.

Gigs lol on your scale. I have had mine for a LONG time. I've considered getting a new one. At first I looked at ones that measure body fat, etc. But after researching they are quite inaccurate. So going to start measuring waist, hips, etc monthly to see my progress in numbers instead. I actually finally did that Tuesday morning. 


I do regret not taking pics of my body last year but I felt so ashamed of my body. I need to start now so I can see results. It's always fun to see those changes and help motivate yourself to continue.


----------



## gigglebox

That’sa really good reminder about photos. I did take some beginning photos when i started all this. I took some again after i was down 8-10 lbs but didn’t see too much of a difference yet. Then i gained some weight back lol.

winter with weights i lift dumbbells. Right now I’m back down at 8 (per hand). I had gotten up to 15 but building back up to that now. Glad you are having success with the elliptical! I used to watch shows on my stationary bike (that is now broken and gone). It was extremely successful. I got hooked on this anime show and only allowed myself to watch it on the bike.

if either of you like those youtube wirkout videos, i suggest Juice & Toya. It’sa couple that walks you through dumbbell workouts. I was having success with that before i quit everything


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs, I might check it out. I splurged a bit before the new year and purchased a beachbody on demand year subscription so I'm checking those out for now. I do sometimes do some family friendly ones on YouTube with the S and V. 



Oh I have another recipe suggestion. "Tilapia fish tacos | Recipes | WW USA" Tilapia fish tacos | Recipes | WW USA

I used non-breaded catfish that I sprinkled with old bay seasoning and broiled. I also used Aldi's high fiber whole wheat tortillas. I add a little salsa for extra flavor. So delicious!

I tried a healthy chicken, brocolli Alfredo meal but I wasn't that impressed. It was okay, but not something I'd choose to make again.

I feel I've done mostly well with eating this week. Wednesday was my bad day. DH wanted Mexican food so I got the lunch burrito. We also stopped at our local drive thru coffee place. They had some interesting ice cream flavors so we opted for ice cream. I tried a brookie dough one and he had mint moosetracks. I was envious of his as it tasted better LOL.


----------



## WinterBub

Thanks for the recipe suggestion. :) We have some mahi mahi in the freezer to work out what to do with. That would work! I found some nice low calorie wraps- they're Mission brand and labelled as "protein". They're only 70 calories each, which is pretty good going. And I like the flavor/texture etc :) (I also tried their gluten free wraps, and those were awful- so, not those ones!) 

I like your attitude, Flueky- I think "treats" here or there make it easy to keep up with long term. Also, if I totally deprive myself of anything "fun", I tend to go off the rails as soon as I have one "bad" thing ](*,) Sorry that your OH made the better ice cream pick!! I had an iced coffee yesterday, too. :-=

Thank you for the YT suggestion, giggle. Will need to check it out. I've never had a YT account, but maybe I should! I was watching a channel named Taylor R the other day and am now very invested... She's like 8m pregnant with an IVF baby ❤️ AFM- nothing too exciting going on. Did the long walk again .. yet to make it onto the elliptical. Maybe tomorrow?! And that's EXACTLY what I do re: watching a show while working out, Giggle! I just started watching the Wheel of Time series on Amazon. I like it, although there's a lot more violence than I expected :shock: it's also more deep fantasy than I usually like, but I'm into it as I want to know what happens.


----------



## gigglebox

Winter I was eyeballing that show myself! Thanks for the warning about the violence, good to know before I put it on with the kids around. That definitely did not convey in the previews!

fluek yummm ice cream. I guess next time you’ll know which to pick ;) i have an aversion to white fish but willing to give anything a try. As an aside I recently learned talapia isn’t actually a specific type of fish! I’ve been living a lie!!

discouraged to see after a couple days of not weighing, i’m back up to 163.8 :( I feel kind of lost as I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. This worked so well before. Hopefully I’m just in an adjustment period…I do feel better though, so at least that’s something.


----------



## WinterBub

I know, right?! I've heard of the Wheel of Time before, but didn't know anything about the story. So, I was really shocked! 100% not at all a kid friendly show!! 

Wait- tilapia isn't a breed of fish?!

I broke my own rule, and weighed myself today. Almost back at 173 :( I have meals and exercise sorted, so i need to cut way back on snacks. And also be honest with myself- I really have to actually make some more sacrifices in order to get this done!! Did my walk this morning, despite awful weather- now off to at least attempt the elliptical!


----------



## gigglebox

yay for pushing through even though you didn't feel like it!!! That's a win in my book. 

I fell off the wagon this weekend. I didn't eat too much but did make poor choices...especially yesterday which included banana bread...oops. But it was good bread, haha. 

I told myself I'd be better today but I'm not doing so well either. My sweet tooth is really getting me. 

and yeah totally about the tilapia. look it up!


----------



## WinterBub

Did my weigh in, and was 171.8. So officially down 1.2lb from last week. I realized that I just have to stay on it and keep busy. And no snacks is not realistic... But less snacks. :-# I'd really like to push on and be under 170 by next week. 

Banana bread is good! Hard to resist that one!! Tomorrow is a new day!!


----------



## Flueky88

Gigs that interesting about tilapia. I didn't know that. Honestly I never ate much fish other than fish sticks until I met my best friend in high school. Her mom cooked a lot of different foods than my mom. I'm glad she helped expand my taste pallette.

Sorry for discouraging scale results. I have recently been weighing more than I should. Was interested to see when those 3 lbs would come off LOL

Also, it's okay to eat treats sometimes. I find it necessary honestly. As long as you don't get the mindset of "well I screwed up so why should I try better tomorrow". I try to view it as an opportunity to do better instead of a give up attitude. 


AFM funnily enough the scales had went up another lb (187) before coming back down to 183 on Monday. So no changes from 2 weeks ago but that is okay. I feel changes in my body. I know ow I'm getting g close to my period and tend to bloat too. 

Kind of dreading this weekend with portion controlling cake. Hooung there won't be much left over. If there is....maybe I can send some home to others LOL I hate wasting food but I suppose I will if I must.

Winter snacking is hard!! I find it much worse on the weekends when I'm not working. I usually try to healthier options but sometimes I cave.

Awesome on losing a bit over a lb!


----------



## gigglebox

Wow winter great job!!! And you too flueks, non scale victories are great!

i am back to 164 which is where I started. I’m feeling so unmotivated and discouraged despite trying not to be…I have still been lifting weights and am feeling a little stronger/not as out of shape overall which is good


----------



## WinterBub

Wtf with those 4lbs flueky. How infuriating. You're right about non-scale goals. I do feel that in myself just doing the long morning walk (45ish mine). I need to find some new routes to walk though, as it is getting tedious seeing the same stuff over and over every day! Have started the elliptical again, but just 20-30 minutes/day if I'm at home and have a window to do it. It's not physically hard, but mentally I just don't want to be there, and that's the limit to what I can currently force myself to do apparently :dohh:

I'm not super hopeful about a loss by next Monday but there's still time. I feel like I'm doing a lot of activity. So must be eating more than I realize.

It can be disheartening, giggle. I feel that way today. But it's a marathon not a sprint, and all of that. I'm starting thyroid medication today, and apparently that can help you lose weight... So fingers crossed on that one! I'm a bit worried it might push me to go in the other direction one way or another. I hope you're feeling better about it, today. And lifting weights is a great move in the right direction. :)


----------



## gigglebox

I didn’t know you had thyroid issues. Is that tied into the pcos? I hope it’s helpful! And walking and elliptical sounds like a major win to me! 20-30 minutes is good!


----------



## WinterBub

I found that out from the fertility specialist. I'm within the normal range, but just. So, he suggested treating it as hypothyroidism. I'm curious to see what he says when we see him later this month just about everything. 

How have you been doing the last few days? Hope is fading over here for a loss by tomorrow morning. Very frustrating. I think I need to go to bed earlier. Just as a general health thing, and also to stop snacking. Inevitably I get hungry when it is like 5-6 hours since dinner :growlmad:


----------



## Flueky88

Ugh I was up 1 lb from last Monday. Not sure if it's from water weight, inflammation post workouts, true weight gain, or a combination of any of them.

I haven't been tracking my foods so going to start that again. I am also only nursing 1x a day so I lost that extra allowance of calories and that may be causing me to overeat a bit.

We had pizza and cake Saturday and Sunday so that was hard. I think I did well. DH commented I was cutting small pieces of cake but I didn't want huge pieces and told everyone they could get more than one piece .

In other news, I do feel better and am noticing a change in how my body looks (for the better). I can fit in medium tops and size 14 bottoms now too. I was in a size 20 last summer so huge change! So just trying to focus on those NSV, track to ensure I'm staying where I should calorie wise, and have faith that what I'm doing is going to help.


----------



## Flueky88

I'm going with some water retention as I lost 1.6 lb in 24 hours LOL I do think I'll continue to track for now because I do better when tracking my food.


----------



## WinterBub

Glad that it came off, flueky! And that drop from size 20 to 14 is amazing. \\:D/ Don't be too hard on 2021 Flueky- you had a very little baby then, right?! Awesome that you're doing so great with three kids, a job, and everything else :hugs: As an aside- are you a pear shape? I am, and your sizing description sounds like you are. 

How are you going, giggle? 

I was down .8 from last week. I did a long walk and 45 mins on the elliptical both Saturday and Sunday to get there, though. :wacko: I guess I'm happy overall as that is 2lb in two weeks. I know what to do, just have to push myself to eat small portions and less snacks. Try and keep the activity up as much as our routine allows. Will see how I go this week- especially as I've picked up a pretty awful cold (not covid!). Done nothing at all today to recuperate, but will pick it back up tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

Thanks winter. I'm actually more of an athletic build. I have wide shoulders and hips but not much of a defined waist. With me not having huge boobs, it let's me for in smaller tops LOL yes qt the start of 2021 I had a newborn, dealing with loads of stress too with moving and living beside inlaws. 

Good job on losing more :) Some days are harder than others with the motivation especially when sick. I try to walk and stretch at least if I'm sick and feeling up to it. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## WinterBub

I don't think 2021 was not stressful for anyone! That's a lot on top of the general 2021 sucked vibe ;) so don't be too hard on past Flueky! 

I took the one day off, and have gotten back into my new routine today. Hope I can maintain it long-term. Being a pear sucks sometimes- when I think my top half looks good, I feel like the bottom half is too heavy. When I feel like the bottom half looks good, the top half is too skinny. Can't win! :lol:


----------



## gigglebox

Omg you went from size20 to 14?! That’s amazing Flueky!!! And yay for a weight drop! Looks likes your instincts on your weight were correct. Feeling better is a huge deal, too! Glad you’re seeing some “NSV’s”!

winter yay for loss this week!! That’s great! Interesting that you can be treated for a condition you don’t officially have :-k I hope it’s helpful! 

I’m doing awful but still just sitting at about 164. I am planning on fasting for a few days next week just to try and reset things. I know it sounds extreme but I’ve done it before. I can’t remember if my longest fast was 3 days or 5…it’s tough but honestly I feel amazing afterwards. Mentally I feel better/sharper, I physically feel lighter and better, and best of all it tends to reboot my cravings so that I don’t crave sugar. I’ve been craving sugar a lot these past few days (although that could be period related) and giving in. I’m hoping a fast will help stop the cravings and help kickstart my weight loss as it has in the past.


----------



## WinterBub

I've never done a proper fast before. Sounds like a good plan if you feel good after doing it, and feel it would help kickstart changes etc. :) I'm quite enjoying my new routine now- the hard part is the first few days. So if you can do a circuit breaker to get the ball rolling, that's great! 

I know a lot of people swear by intermittent fasting. I've considered it, but never tried. I think the key for me is to just stay busy, and in that sense: be out and about doing things where possible (energy out) plus less time at home snacking (less energy in). I'm just addicted to crunchy snacks- I used to eat chips and stuff when I was younger, but these days I can't resist all the goldfish and cheez it variants :rofl: And I can't just stop buying them because LO and OH like them too.


----------



## gigglebox

It’s so hard keeping snacks out of the house when the other members like them!! What about some crunchy veggie variants? Cukes and peppers in hummus, perhaps?


----------



## WinterBub

That's a great idea. I love hummus and tzatziki. I just need to prewash and cut them, then. Otherwise I'll go for the easy option that you pour out and are done with ;)


----------



## Flueky88

Winter yes the past couple years have been hard/stressful. I haven't bought a two piece swimsuit in awhile but I'm thankful you typically buy each piece separately because of my lack of boobage.

I can definitely relate to succumbing to what is easy to grab snackwise. Tracking has helped me be mindful about snacking. Hope you continue to stick to your routine :)

Gigs, be careful with the fasting. Are you saying no food at all for days or IF? Hope you get that metabolism revved up!

Yes it is a huge change in my waist going down to a 14. I do wish I would have pictures but I hated my body. I do recognize I was at a time in my life though where I was just doing the best I could under loads of stress and sleep deprivation. E was waking to nurse every 2 to 3 hours, I felt awful. 

AFM I weighed myself and down to 182. I won't update the ticker yet though as I don't have official weigh in until Monday. I did make another cheesecake, Mint oreo, as an early st Patrick's day treat. I ate a piece yesterday and we finished birthday cake of Thursday so pretty stoked to have lost some. Once the goodies are gone, I'll be excited to see what I can achieve. Hoping I can keep up my exercise routine next week, I'll be getting all the after hours calls for HH Monday to Thursday so not sure how it'll go. Will try my best but will cut myself some slack.


----------



## Flueky88

Shredded chicken enchilada casserole | Recipes | WW USA

Here is a really yummy recipe! I like to substitute the sour cream with Greek yogurt and I leave out the chipotle peppers in adobo sauce. I like to put a few sliced jalapeños on top so extra flavor :)


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the recipe! That looks really good- and we usually do a Texmex meals each week. :) 

I think you've done amazing to drop that many dress sizes! And be kind to your old self. :) I wish I hadn't put the 10-15lb on through my struggles. But hey ho, I was also dealing with a lot and felt physically terrible. So camping out on the couch and snacking were the go to. :shrug:

I don't think that I'll lose this week :( we went out for sushi one lunch, and had pizza/leftovers on two other days. Have otherwise done really well, but those things seem like they'll derail the whole week. :sad2: Lesson learned, I guess!


----------



## WinterBub

I also thought that this was really helpful re: glucose! I'm going to try some of her tips :) 

Why a spoonful of vinegar makes biscuits less fattening | Daily Mail Online


----------



## Flueky88

Winter don't beat yourself up. It happens, and I've definitely had gains while grieving. 

There are a few other WW recipes I'm fond of. There is a turkey meatloaf one that was amazing. I need to make it again. I preferred it over standard meatloaf. I also like a curry roasted cauliflower side, yum!

Interesting about the vinegar. I love putting a bunch of ACV of mixed greens 

AFM My mom and stepdad came over and I gave half of my last piece of cheesecake to them. So a little smaller portion and less guilt for me LOL. DH has a whole piece left but I'll let him have it all. I will be glad to have sweet treats out of the house. The girls have been wanting me to make some homemade cookies but I think I'll wait until after my Dr appt this month. I'll try not to binge eat them. Homemade cookies are a weakness Maybe if I log them before eating it'll help from going overboard.

Fixing to get walking some and then probably try to do my workout. So I can spend time with DH this evening.


----------



## WinterBub

Thank you for the pep talk :hugs:! Will see what tomorrow brings with the official weigh in. But a good lesson to learn: I really need to keep at it to get any result. 

We have salad a lot, so I figured why not try some of her tips? It's not hard to start with eating vegetables, or trying the ACV and water before eating. So, you never know. PCOS is linked to insulin resistance, so I'm meant to watch carbs and try to not have big spikes as she describes. 

My MIL makes the best homemade cookies. I'm a decent cook, but not a great baker. All of your baked good look amazing! 

Hope that you had a nice afternoon and are now enjoying some downtime with your OH :)


----------



## WinterBub

Weighed in at 170.5. So half a pound lost in the past week. So annoying to do everything right for 80-90% of the time, but be derailed by that 10-20% :dohh: Lesson learned, and at least it's a half pound loss rather than nothing or a gain. 

Hope you're both having a good start to the week :)


----------



## Flueky88

Yes try to focus on the positives. When I went to in person WW meeting years ago they would say "half a pound, that's 2 sticks of butter". Now I know that size and weight don't always correlate but just Google how much a half pound or a pound of fat looks like. It's more than you would think :)

Hope you've had a good week. I peeked at the scales today and was under 180!! It's been awhile since I've been in the 170s, so I'm excited. 

So I will keep up with logging my food. I actually have had a hard time eating calories this week since I haven't had my treats. I did splurge Thursday with a frappe but with my crappy week I felt it was well deserved. 

I know you are supposed to do low carbs with PCOS, but I did fix an instant pot spaghetti that was delicious and was only around 400call per serving Cooking the noodles in with the sauce and meat put the flavor in the noodles. Could maybe make a spaghetti squash or maybe some low carb noodles??

Not sure I'll make it to 177 by the time I have my Dr appt on the 30th but I'll be close and it won't hurt my feelings.


----------



## WinterBub

I did my weigh in, and apparently put the two sticks of butter back on :( 171lb flat. I've done really well activity wise, but not well with snacking and too many carbs. So, there you go. My clothes do feel looser, though. So that's something. New week begins right now. 

Awesome progress! So nice to tick down into a lower set of numbers. I take my hat off to you doing this with a big family, and a demanding job. I bought some cauliflower pasta, but it turns out that it is quite high in calories. Boo! But at least I guess it would be lower in carbs.


----------



## Flueky88

Winter sorry for gaining it back. Sounds like you had some NSV. Also, didn't you just get AF, I noticed I still retain water the day of and even day after it begins. So could be some water retention. As for snacking, maybe try preparing a healthy snack earlier in the day. I know if I do snack at night, I want something easy so if I have strawberries already washed and sliced I'll grab them instead of chips, etc.

Interesting about the cauliflower pasta being a decent amount of calories. I haven't seen cauliflower pasta around here though so I didn't know it existed.

Thank you! It is easier now than it was a year ago to carve out me time. DH is supportive too so he helps me get them to bed and pick up so we can have time for ourselves.

Well still in 170s. I did measure my waist, hips, etc. Had some losses from last month. Going to have to search my old bras as I've lost there too LOL. 38D to a 36C. Hips were an inch smaller and so were each of my thighs (if I measured same spot).


----------



## WinterBub

I don't think AF played a factor for me at all, but I appreciate the cushioning of the blow ;) I've been working out/being pretty active, so even went through the desperate "maybe i I gained muscle?" line of thought in my own mind :rofl:. But no, I think I just ate too much because I felt like I was so active that I could. Blah. Fingers crossed this week goes better. I do feel changes in my body for sure at least :). 

The cauliflower pasta is in the frozen section! So, seemingly it is similar to fresh/soft noodles. Just frozen for practical reasons. Still haven't tried it yet! 

I'm glad that OH is supportive and you've got a routine etc down. It gets so much easier to do that stuff once you have a bigger baby who is more predictable. Glad that you guys can spend some time together, too ❤️

Your progress is really amazing! You should be really proud of yourself. And it seems like you've done everything very sensibly, so know what works/how to keep it going :)


----------



## Flueky88

That's great you are feeling changes in your body :) it is definitely hard to not go crazy with a treat for working out. It's not perfect but I like using myfitnesspal to log my exercises so I have an estimate of got many calories were burned. 

Thank you. Just need to keep the motivation LOL. Tracking is hard to keep up with when life gets crazy. Trying to focus that this isn't about losing quickly but at a healthy pace while failing strength. Trying to avoid eating emotionally too. 

You are right though about it being easier to carve out a bit of personal time as the LOs get out of infant stage. I imagine once school age starts it will be a bit more challenging. 

Anyways best of luck for your next weigh in :)


----------



## Flueky88

Weigh in went well. Lost a lb from last week. Now 178.2. My appt is Wednesday so I will most likely be in the 177s by then. In any case I'm proud of how far I've come. I was 201 in April last year, and I didn't really try to lose weight until November last year as I didn't want to impact my milk supply. Slow and steady weight loss but that's what I'd rather focus on. I've heard losing weight slower is less likely to result in excess sagging skin. We will see. 

I've almost finished 21 day fix on Beachbody. I don't follow their diet plan, just the exercises. I added in some rest days too. I think once it's over I wanna try muscle burns fat program.


----------



## WinterBub

That's awesome! Go you :) Long term steady losses is fantastic. I'm envious, and hope I can manage to do the same.

I can imagine the skin sagging happening a lot more if you drop weight quickly. It makes sense that your body adjusts better with slow and steady change. 

Will see how I go tomorrow. I've had to cut back on walking/exercising as we're doing potty training, and trying to keep on top of LO/stay close to home for a week or two. More time at home seems to mean more snacking, too. Hope to have lost a pound and be 171 or under tomorrow.


----------



## Flueky88

Yes potty training takes a lot of our time and patience. I haven't potty trained S yet but I don't feel she's quite ready. She will sit on the training potty and pee in it at times so she's getting closer to being ready.


----------



## WinterBub

I think waiting until they're ready is 100% the way to go. He was really into the whole thing, and I think that has really helped. You've already done it once, so you know what you're dealing with!


----------



## gigglebox

Look at you ladies go!!!!!!!!!!! I am so happy to come back and see y'all progress!! Even if some of you (Ok, Winter) doesn't seem so enthusiastic,  You are hovering around the same weight, and having non-scale victories, so I say success! And woohoo Flueky, down into the 170's! Whatttttttt that's awesome!

so I think the last thing I wrote was that I was going to fast. I did; I ended up going 2 days but I didn't get out of it what I was hoping. I went from about 165 ish to 160, which was nice I guess, but it didn't help with my sugar cravings as it previously has, and honestly I think it's because I gave up too quickly. My goal was at least 3 days but I wanted to go to 10 if possible....but it's just too hard to do with watching the kids. I've fasted a few times now, and have felt best after a 3 day fast. But I always get killer headaches on day 2. And since it was the middle of the week and I had no reprieve from the kids, I just caved in. I just did really light liquids on day 3 (bone broth and tea), incorporated salad on day 4, then went back to just low card day 5 onward. I was maintaining at about 161, but then I don't know what happened....a few days later, like maybe a week or so after the fast, I just became ravenous. I have no idea why. This has been for the past few days now, I am just constantly hungry. I also was eating chocolate, which I know I shouldn't have but I was craving it so bad, and that's pretty typical in my LP (which I'm in now). I went out for sushi with MIL for her birthday, then again yesterday for MIL and step-FIL's bday celebration (both birthdays in March). I'm doing terrible. Haven't been working out either. I don't know what happened, my motivation is down the drain. last I checked I was back to 164 but that was a couple of days ago, I'm sure it's worse now!

Anyway I don't know how to get my motivation back but I need to figure it out. I have a baby show to go to the weekend after this one and was hoping to be to 155 by then, HA. that ain't happening unless I get hardcore, like, today. I think honestly I need to find the motivation to work out. My greatest progress came from low carb PLUS working out. I was thinking just eating better would do the trick but clearly not.

I am hoping I can be more present on this thread and you ladies can be my motivation :)


----------



## WinterBub

I feel like the two things go together: when I'm active, I naturally eat better. When I'm sitting around at home, I naturally end up snacking a lot more. So, I agree that getting a work out routine is super helpful. I also can't eat during the time i am working out :rofl:

Honestly, for me this is just a grind it out type thing. So, I know it is really hard if you have other things going on and just aren't feeling it right now. I'd say maybe just make small changes? I am trying to be realistic, because I tend to get into headspace of if I do xyz, I'll hit my goal in like 2 weeks" (but in reality that isn't realistic). Eat that bit better, and then work up from there? I'm sorry- it sucks to want to do something but not have enough gas in the tank to get it going. You will. :flower: I hope what I'm trying to say came across, that was a bit word salady...

I did my weigh in and I'm 169.8. so, down 1.2lb in a week. Im happy with that, but at the same time, im working out and being really active, so clearly still need to eat better. If I could do that, I feel like I'd get to 160 pretty fast. :headspin:


----------



## gigglebox

Yay for the 160’s Winter!!! That’s awesome, congratulations!

yes I feel all of what you’re saying. And one thing that’s important during weight loss that’s out of my control is good sleep. My toddler still sleeps like crap and it feels like my efforts are derailed a lot because of this, one because all experts say good sleep helps weight loss, and two because I’m too tired to put the effort in. 

i will have to channel my inner Winter and just “grind it out” too, as you say!


----------



## WinterBub

Yep- I agree 100%. It's really hard to overcome crappy sleep. You crave high energy food, and don't have the energy to be active. I hope that you find a way to get him to sleep better for you! :hugs:

I may have to start getting up at like 5am to go for a walk pretty soon. We will see how viable that is. I am not a morning person. Lol.


----------



## gigglebox

Good luck to you! I tried that before and didn’t find success in it; also not a morning person. Have you tried nighttime workouts before bed? When do you currently work out?


----------



## WinterBub

Right now I go for a morning (say 8/9am) walk. Then do elliptical when LO naps. Last summer I was going for walks at night, but I've lost all interest/motivation for that for whatever reason! LO eats his breakfast as we walk, and that works well. But it will soon be too hot for it- might be a good health change all around to get up earlier to work out and then go to bed earlier. How are you feeling today?


----------



## Flueky88

Winter what if not putting a timeliness on your goal? I like having a short term goal(STG), like my next STG is getting into 160s but my longterm goal (LTG) is 150, possibly even 140s. If I look at my long term I can feel overwhelmed but having a STG is motivating and inspires me once I reach it. I like not having a set goal date because it's frustrating and disappointing if I don't meet it at that time.

In any case yay for being down 1.2 lbs and in 160s!! 

Gigs poor sleep definitely doesn't help weight loss efforts. If I recall correctly it integers with metabolism and our hormones. Those hunger hormones get revved up and make me opt for easy, convenient foods. 

I hope ds3 sleeps better soon. It's so hard on our bodies to continually not get the rest we need.



I went ahead and stepped on the scales this morning because I wanted to see how much I'd lost doing 21 day fix. I was 177.2 so met my goal to be 177 by my appt. I also lost 5lbs in a little over 3 weeks, I added some rest days throughout the program.


----------



## WinterBub

That's awesome, flueky! 5lb is fantastic, as is you hitting your 177 goal. Sounds like you've got a real handle on what works for you. :) 

And thank you for the goal advice! Im gonna go with 1lb a week. That's decent, and will/would add up over time :)


----------



## Flueky88

How is everyone?

I weighed this morning and was down to 175.6. I fixed a cheesecake for my birthday but looks like I'll only have 2 pieces so that'll lessen the blow of the treat. Today is my birthday so I enjoyed rather than counting calories. I did manage a workout and walking. I'm really enjoyed muscle burns fat. I'm not really into HIIT due to my pelvic floor and want to protect my joints.


----------



## WinterBub

As always, sounds like you're killing it, flueky! And love to hear how you're able to balance enjoying life and making that progress :)

I've been 169 two Mondays in a row, but was 168 today. So, seemingly moving the right way, too.


----------



## Flueky88

Hope you both are doing well. I weighed 172 this a.m. so I'm down 29lbs, with like 24lbs lost since November. It feels so crazy that I'm over halfway to my goal. I decided to start another round of muscle burns fat before trying muscle burns fat advanced. I'm going on vacation next week so kind of expecting to not lose or possibly gain and that's okay as I'm not in a race to lose weight.


----------



## WinterBub

:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance: That's amazing! I'm so jealous! :rofl: I hope you're feeling really proud of yourself. I'm down 6-7lb pounds, and am happy with that. I just need to get a new routine sorted for the summer. It's getting really hot already, and I dont think that we can go walking the way we have been for much longer. Just planned out meals for the next few days and looking forward to steak wraps tonight.


----------



## PatriciaHold

I have experience with a serious illness, too. Because of constant dieting as a teenager, I became hostage to an eating disorder. Like you, I had many ways to cope with this problem. I went to different specialists who had different opinions about my issues. After dozens of unsuccessful attempts, I decided to struggle with my negative thoughts. The right attitude is 50% of success. At this point, I believe that I will succeed. On the advice of my nutritionist, I bought a bathroom scale that allows me to track my body condition and progress. Hopefully, it will make my journey to my dream body even easier.


----------



## Babybump87

Hey ladies !!

Any tips for losing weight after baby ? DS2 is now 11 weeks old and I feel like it’s time to shift the extra pounds . 

I’m a notorious snacker which is my down fall ! I love to walk and be outdoors but my god I hate the gym it’s just not for me ! 

I need to lose about 21-28lb in total . Doesn’t seem a lot considering what you ladies have lost which is amazing !


----------



## Betthoi

I had to fall in love with the gym :) I have been going there for several months, but still no quick result! All because I can not adjust the diet. I do not have the energy, time and desire to cook healthy food every day. There are certainly benefits from training - I had lower back pain, now they are almost gone. But still - losing a lot of weight is easy if you weigh a lot, then you have to adjust your nutrition! I also decided to include cycling with it in my daily routine. I breathe fresh air, spend time with my family and strengthen my legs at the same time


----------



## tengizpine

I have the flip side of this situation. I can't put on weight and it's a real problem for me


----------



## Dommy

tengizpine said:


> I have the flip side of this situation. I can't put on weight and it's a real problem for me

Have you tried special diets for weight gain or something? The reason you don't gain can be linked with metabolism. Fast metabolism can impact your weight. Have a look at this article - https://betterme.world/articles/how-to-gain-weight-with-a-fast-metabolism/. I'm sure it'll help you to understand how metabolism works and how you can gain weight.


----------



## Petra Sotto

Thanks for sharing your experience!


----------

